# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2020 às 01:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 09:49)

Bom dia a todos e Feliz Ano Novo! 
Aqui formou-se geada moderada a leve. Está frio mas um belo dia de sol...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jan 2020 às 12:05)

Bom dia pessoal,

Bom Ano Novo 2020  O mesmo trouxe a noite mais fria deste Outono/Inverno com mínima de 2.8°c, e uns actuais 8.6°c! Nada de geada , mas está frescote e o nevoeiro não desarma, apesar de hoje ser menos denso do que ontem! Vai deixando tudo bem molhado 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 12:10)

Bom dia, 
2020 (*dois mil e vinte*) começou tal e qual como 2019 acabou: com um nevoeiro bem espesso. Inclusive já acumulei os meus primeiros 0,3 mm do ano, na primeira madrugada. Estão 7,4ºC neste momento.  

Estes foram os dados do dia de ontem, 31 de dezembro: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 11,0ºC
Mín: 6,2ºC 
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

*Corroios*
Máx: 10,7ºC
Mín: 4,8ºC

A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer desde ontem. Se às 12:00 tinha uma pressão atmosférica de 1033 hpa, agora tenho de 1015 hpa. De salientar que, na sexta-feira é possível que ocorra alguma chuva por cá (ou, melhor, chuviscos). No entanto, e de acordo com as últimas saídas do ECMWF, esta deverá enfraquecer ao chegar a Lisboa e voltar a fortalecer no Alentejo e Sotavento Algarvio. Melhor para eles!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2020 às 12:17)

Bom dia,
E cá estamos já no 1º dia de Ano Novo, a manhã começou bem fresca, ainda estava fresco já depois das 11 horas, apesar do sol, estar por cá.
A noite passada foi marcada pelo nevoeiro cerrado, em que não foi possível ver o fogo de artifício das cidades vizinhas.


----------



## fsl (1 Jan 2020 às 12:20)

Em Nova-Oeiras a Temp min foi 7.2º às 07:50 e a Temp actual é 13.6º. Céu Limpo.
Votos de Bom Ano para todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2020 às 12:26)

Boas,

A minima foi de 8,5 graus.

Esta madrugada, por volta das 5 h estavam 9 graus na Malveira da Serra seguindo rumo Alcabideche pela estrada do Pisão, foi ver a temperatura a cair a pique.
O carro chegou a registar 2 graus no fundo de vale com alerta de formação de gelo a disparar. A mínima por lá nas zonas mais frias deve ter ido aos 0 graus e certamente muita geada.
É mesmo impressionante aquele sitio, não fosse de longe a zona mais fria do concelho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2020 às 12:56)

Bom dia.

Esta noite por volta da 1h notou-se bem a inversão térmica por estas bandas: saí de Montemor com 10,5ºC (350m e altitude) e cheguei a casa com 6,2ºC (25m de altitude).

A mínima foi de *3,6ºC* e a estação na Bemposta, em Bucelas, foi aos 0,2ºC 

Um bom ano para todos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 13:14)

É curioso ver estas mensagens a falarem de inversões térmicas e temperaturas baixas. É que, por aqui, a temperatura mínima foi claramente banal: 5,6ºC. Sim, é baixa, mas já houve temperaturas mais baixas noutros anos. Até Corroios teve uma mínima de 4,9ºC. 
As mínimas poderiam ter baixado muito mais se não fosse o parvalhão do nevoeiro, que continua a pairar sobre a Charneca.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2020 às 15:47)

bem 2020 começa bem, com minima *-1.2ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 19:52)

O nevoeiro por cá apenas se dissipou a meio da tarde, permitindo uma máxima de 10,7°C. 
É curioso que nestes dois dias (ontem e hoje), a amplitude térmica foi praticamente nula, em tempo anticiclónico. As mínimas têm sido apenas 5 graus mais frescas que as máximas.  

Os dados de hoje são os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 10,6°C
Mín: 5,7°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

*Corroios*
Máx: 11,4°C
Mín: 6,5°C (??)

Agora estão 7,3°C e céu limpo. Nesta noite, parece que o nevoeiro está com problemas em formar-se. Algo me diz que nesta noite iremos ter inversão térmica à grande.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2020 às 20:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curioso que nestes dois dias (ontem e hoje), a amplitude térmica foi praticamente nula, em tempo anticiclónico. As mínimas têm sido apenas 5 graus mais frescas que as máximas.


O nevoeiro também faz parte do tempo anticiclónico e já que não chove, pelo menos que vá aparecendo para manter a humidade. Tendo em conta que tem havido nessa zona, é normal não haver grande amplitude térmica. O mesmo se pode observar nas estações de Trás-Os-Montes onde o nevoeiro tem persistido. As temperaturas são baixas e a diferença entre a máxima e a mínima nem aos 2ºC chega (Mirandela por exemplo).


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2020 às 20:48)

Boas,

Bom arrefecimento por cá,  8,5 graus, igualando a mínima do dia.
Nesta parte de Alcabideche há por vezes pequena inversão pois ha terrenos baldios nas redondezas sendo que um deles tem vegetação e uns 12 metros de desnível.
A humidade continua brutal, tudo molhado.
-----

3 minimas mais baixas do distrito de Lisboa 

Bemposta, Loures: 0,2 graus
Arneiros, Torres Vedras: 1,2 graus
Colares, Sintra: 2,0 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:24)

Mínima de *3,2ºC*  

Bastante nevoeiro pela manhã, em algumas ruas era completamente cerrado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:26)

A noite aqui segue já fresca com 7.3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2020 às 22:49)

Já estão *4,8ºC *aqui 

Próximas semanas vão ser fulcrais para ver se chego de novo aos 0ºC... Gostava de tentar deixar o Auriol em zonas diferentes, mas é dificil...


----------



## Mammatus (1 Jan 2020 às 23:02)

Boa Noite, Feliz 2020 pessoal! 

Deixo aqui os extremos do último dia do "ano velho".

Barreiro
Máxima: 12.6ºC
Mínima: 9.0ºC

Palhais
Máxima: 10.7ºC
Mínima: 3.9ºC

Se não foram os valores mais baixos do ano no que respeita à temperatura máxima, não devem ter andado muito longe dessa marca.

Felizmente o nevoeiro não estragou o espectáculo pirotécnico no Terreiro do Paço... ele deve ter ficado todo concentrado na margem sul a avaliar pelas mínimas registadas já na madrugada de hoje, as quais apresento em seguida:

Barreiro: 7.4ºC
Palhais: 3.3ºC


As máximas do primeiro dia de 2020
Barreiro: 12.9ºC
Palhais: 12ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jan 2020 às 23:16)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Nevoeiro não desarma , e temperatura hoje não desce tanto como ontem, *8.4ºc* neste momento! No entanto esta humidade é muita boa para os solos, já que vai mantendo alguma humidade à superfície enquanto o antílope não se mexe daqui para fora !  Vamos ver se temos algumas mudanças, ou não lá para dia 10, o GFS vai dando um ar de sua graça em relação a isso à algumas run´s , vamos ver , seria muito importante voltarmos a ter uns dias de instabilidade , quiçá a 2ª quinzena de Janeiro  Entretanto 2019 despediu-se em grande plano por cá como já tinha mencionado aqui, ficam alguns registos que fiz do dia 31 de Dezembro, depois com calma partilho mais alguns, espero que gostem 




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## rozzo (1 Jan 2020 às 23:30)

Por aqui nevoeiro denso, com 5°.
Durante a tarde chegou a limpar bem, mas rapidamente voltou ao pôr-do-sol.

Curioso que esta noite o nevoeiro é denso mas muito pouco extenso verticalmente. Ou seja, aqui no 2° andar mal vejo a rua para a frente, mas vejo muito bem o céu estrelado acima. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 23:48)

O nevoeiro parece que já se está a formar novamente, mas desta vez veio atrasado (em relação aos últimos dias). 
Neste momento estão 6,6°C (temperatura que parece estar estabilizada) e está a ocorrer formação de nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2020 às 01:16)

nevoeiro cerrado com temperatura estagnada nos *2ºC*, já algum tempo que anda entre os 1.8 e os 2.1 por ai


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2020 às 08:32)

Bom dia.

Por Alvalade nevoeiro/nuvens baixas com visibilidade nos 1500m.

Hoje deverá ser um dia fresquinho e sem Sol na AML. Se não me falha a memória, é a primeira vez que vejo no mapa do IPMA a previsão de nevoeiro/nuvens baixas para Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2020 às 11:05)

Bom dia,
Por cá a manhã começou bem fresca, e com céu nublado, ao contário dos dias anteriores em que aparecia logo o sol, sigo neste momento com 8ºC.
Mínima: 2.5ºC

@Ricardo Carvalho, parabéns pelas fotos, estão espetaculares, sendo as minhas eleitas a 2ª e a 3ª.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

minima *0.5ºC*
nevoeiro 7ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2020 às 14:01)

10ºC já sem nevoeiro cá em baixo mas céu encoberto


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2020 às 14:02)

Bom dia e um feliz ano novo para todos 

Primeiro dia de 2020 começou com mínima bem fresquinha e nevoeiro cerrado. Durante a tarde houve boas abertas de sol, mas mal este se pôs e o nevoeiro regressou logo em força.

Hoje, a madrugada começou novamente com nevoeiro, mas desta vez dissipou-se rapidamente e neste momento sigo com céu nublado e neblina. Durante a manhã consegui avistar de passagem, alguns campos meio "esbranquiçados" nos arredores, no entanto fiquei na dúvida se era geada ou apenas orvalho.

Extremos de ontem: *3,1ºC / 11,5ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *5,4ºC *
T. Atual: *11,8ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h 

---- ---- ---- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ------

2019 termina com apenas *334,5 mm *acumulados, praticamente metade do que é habitual  
Os extremos de precipitação foram Novembro, como o mês mais chuvoso, com *86,1** mm *e o dia 16 de Dezembro com *27 mm *de acumulado diário.  
As únicas recordações que levo deste ano foram as depressões que tivemos em Dezembro e aquela "atípica" que tivemos no inicio de Junho.

Os meus desejos para 2020  

. Inverno fresco e bastante chuvoso, com alguns temporais mas sem causar danos; 
. Primavera agradável, mas com muitas trovoadas durante as tardes e não só no interior; 
. Verão calmo e sereno, sem temperaturas extremas e incêndios; 
. Outono dentro da média normal. 
. E claro, que todas as regiões recuperem da seca, especialmente o sul 

Vamos lá ver se serão concretizados 
(Desculpem o off-topic).


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Nevoeiro não desarma , e temperatura hoje não desce tanto como ontem, *8.4ºc* neste momento! No entanto esta humidade é muita boa para os solos, já que vai mantendo alguma humidade à superfície enquanto o antílope não se mexe daqui para fora !  Vamos ver se temos algumas mudanças, ou não lá para dia 10, o GFS vai dando um ar de sua graça em relação a isso à algumas run´s , vamos ver , seria muito importante voltarmos a ter uns dias de instabilidade , quiçá a 2ª quinzena de Janeiro  Entretanto 2019 despediu-se em grande plano por cá como já tinha mencionado aqui, ficam alguns registos que fiz do dia 31 de Dezembro, depois com calma partilho mais alguns, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


São das fotos mais bonitas que eu já vi em toda a vida! Tu e o João Pedro deviam concorrer a concursos de fotografia internacionais!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:27)

*4,2ºC* de mínima, nebulosidade não deixou baixar mais.

Máxima ainda não passou dos 13ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2020 às 16:56)

Obrigado @Pedro1993 e @luismeteo3  O cenário era muito favorável a bons registos , e felizmente tive disponibilidade de os poder fazer  Eh Luís , assim a fasquia fica muito alta, e eu ainda estou, e tenho muita coisa a aprender sobre fotografia, para teres uma noção só à muito pouco tempo comecei a fotografar em modo *M* ,mas é um elogio enorme fazeres essa comparação com o @João Pedro , ele já é um dinossauro no mundo da fotografia, e com ele não existe "más" fotografias, sem dúvida uma grande influência para mim , muito obrigado 

---------------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo por cá , hoje menos frio do que os últimos dois dias! Mínima de 5.8ºc , e o nevoeiro que acumulou 0.3mm, dissipou , coisa que nas últimas 24h nunca chegou a acontecer na totalidade!  Hoje a máxima já chegou perto dos 15ºc, e neste momento estão 12.6ºc , com o nevoeiro a começar a instalar-se de novo! Fica mais uns registos do passado dia 31 de Dezembro , estes feitos ainda durante a tarde 




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 16:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado @Pedro1993 e @luismeteo3  O cenário era muito favorável a bons registos , e felizmente tive disponibilidade de os poder fazer  Eh Luís , assim a fasquia fica muito alta, e eu ainda estou a tenho muita coisa a aprender sobre fotografia, para teres uma noção só à muito pouco tempo comecei a fotografar em modo *M* ,mas é um elogio enorme fazeres essa comparação com o @João Pedro , ele já é um dinossauro no mundo da fotografia, e com ele não existe "más" fotografias, sem dúvida uma grande influência para mim , muito obrigado
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


A sério, é mais uma evidência que um elogio. Se fazes fotografia à pouco tempo é porque tens um dom! Põe o dom a render...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2020 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério, é mais uma evidência que um elogio. Se fazes fotografia à pouco tempo é porque tens um dom! Põe o dom a render...



Obrigado amigo, eu já faço fotografia à muito tempo, agora mais a sério só nos últimos dois anos!  E já ganho imenso com isso em cada foto que tiro , é um bichinho imenso , acredita  Desculpem o off-topic pessoal


----------



## amarusp (2 Jan 2020 às 17:12)

Lousã com o céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Mammatus (2 Jan 2020 às 18:57)

@Ricardo Carvalho, as fotos são de extrema qualidade que tenho dificuldade em eleger a que mais gosto. 

Céu encoberto, vento nulo e temperatura actual de 12ºC. Até ao momento a máxima foi de 12.1ºC, a ver se este será o valor definitivo. 
Mínima de 9.6ºC.

Palhais com mínima de 4.1ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2020 às 23:31)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia foi para dormir. 
De manhã, o céu foi muito nublado e o vento foi nulo. Inclusive a mínima registou-se logo após a meia-noite, antes da formação do nevoeiro. 
Este nevoeiro durou até à uma da tarde, altura em que se dissipou e ocorreu a já esperada entrada de ar húmido, aumentando a temperatura em 2°C de repente. 
A máxima será feita possivelmente agora próximo à meia-noite. 

Os dados de hoje são os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 11,3°C (???) 
Mín: 5,7°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 11,5°C (???) 
Mín: 4,9°C 

Agora estão 11,3°C e céu muito nublado. De salientar que, amanhã, teremos a possibilidade de ocorrência de uns chuviscos durante a manhã, que deverão acumular, no máximo, 1 mm.  
Depois parece que teremos uma mudança de padrão para dia 10, mas logo veremos se será mesmo assim.


----------



## Mammatus (2 Jan 2020 às 23:55)

À espera para a máxima ser feita. A substituição de massas de ar no mesmo dia têm destas matreirices. 

EDIT: máxima de 12.3ºC.

Venham de lá o chuviscos de amanhã. O mais certo é nem cair nada, a ver se O Tempo me surpreende. A única coisa boa destes dias com nevoeiro foi a manutenção de alguma humidade superficial, caso contrário já estaria tudo seco graças à lestada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2020 às 01:56)

Mammatus disse:


> À espera para a máxima ser feita. A substituição de massas de ar no mesmo dia têm destas matreirices.
> 
> EDIT: máxima de 12.3ºC.
> 
> Venham de lá o chuviscos de amanhã. O mais certo é nem cair nada, a ver se O Tempo me surpreende. A única coisa boa destes dias com nevoeiro foi a manutenção de alguma humidade superficial, caso contrário já estaria tudo seco graças à lestada.


O mais provável é que não chova mesmo nada.  As últimas saídas apenas põem alguma precipitação no Norte, mas há uma saída do ECMWF que põem 1 mm e a mediana anda nos 0,3 mm.  Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2020 às 09:34)

Por aqui chuviscou por volta das 8:00, tal como o ECMWF previa ontem. Acumulou 0,3 mm.  
A mínima foi "quente", de 9,2°C. Agora estão 10,7°C e está céu limpo.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (3 Jan 2020 às 10:09)

Bom dia, minima de 8.2ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas, já há 13 dias que não chove.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2020 às 10:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério, é mais uma evidência que um elogio. Se fazes fotografia à pouco tempo é porque tens um dom! Põe o dom a render...




@Ricardo Carvalho, se quiseres por as tuas fotos a render há uma forma fácil. Eu não sou um grande fotografo, nem tenho conhecimento das técnicas, no entanto já vendi algumas fotos aqui: Shutterstock


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2020 às 10:25)

Bom dia a todos. Hoje está sol e menos frio. Não caiu geada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2020 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
A manhã, hoje comçou um pouco mais quente do que ontem, e a já esteve sol, mas neste momento sigo com céu nublado.
Mínima: 8ºC


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2020 às 14:15)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue num contraste autêntico em relação aos anteriores. Começou com céu nublado, abrindo gradualmente a partir da manhã e dando lugar a uma tarde primaveril com sol e nuvens altas.
Como era de esperar, a mínima subiu bem, *9,6ºC*. Está com ar de chuva, mas infelizmente é só uma miragem  

Extremos de ontem: *5,4ºC / 12,2ºC *

T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2020 às 14:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Nevoeiro não desarma , e temperatura hoje não desce tanto como ontem, *8.4ºc* neste momento! No entanto esta humidade é muita boa para os solos, já que vai mantendo alguma humidade à superfície enquanto o antílope não se mexe daqui para fora !  Vamos ver se temos algumas mudanças, ou não lá para dia 10, o GFS vai dando um ar de sua graça em relação a isso à algumas run´s , vamos ver , seria muito importante voltarmos a ter uns dias de instabilidade , quiçá a 2ª quinzena de Janeiro  Entretanto 2019 despediu-se em grande plano por cá como já tinha mencionado aqui, ficam alguns registos que fiz do dia 31 de Dezembro, depois com calma partilho mais alguns, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Sempre a surpreender Ricardo! Ambas estão fantásticas, mas aquela terceira...  Aquele manto branco faz lembrar o pôr do sol na Antártida


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2020 às 17:04)

Obrigado @Mammatus e @RStorm , vou.me esforçando para que saiam bem, contudo aqui a natureza é que fez a diferença, eu simplesmente tive a sorte de poder registar o momento  Ainda em relação as fotos ,eu não pretendo ganhar nada com os registos que faço @MSantos , é apenas um hobby que tenho, isso foi uma sugestão "maluca" do @luismeteo3 Para mim os vossos comentários já me deixam super feliz , contundo obrigado pela dica do site, não conhecia!

--------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo, voltou as tardes de primavera por cá! Tempo bem ameno para a altura do ano , com as máximas a chegar perto dos 18ºc ! Começa a ser muito importante que a precipitação apareça , vamos ver! O GFS vai nos continuando a mostrar-nos uma luz ao fundo do túnel , mas teremos que esperar mais uns dias! Se fosse assim até dia 19, já seria uma grande lufada de ar fresco, até porque seria precipitação bem repartida 

Por cá 







Por esse país fora


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 17:17)

Panorâmica do início do pôr-do-sol sobre o oceano. (Estou a 14km de distância em linha recta)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2020 às 21:38)

Isto foi o que caiu das nuvens no ano passado:  






Nos dois anos anteriores foi assim: 

*2018*





*2017*





Veremos o que acontece neste ano...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Nevoeiro não desarma , e temperatura hoje não desce tanto como ontem, *8.4ºc* neste momento! No entanto esta humidade é muita boa para os solos, já que vai mantendo alguma humidade à superfície enquanto o antílope não se mexe daqui para fora ! Vamos ver se temos algumas mudanças, ou não lá para dia 10, o GFS vai dando um ar de sua graça em relação a isso à algumas run´s , vamos ver , seria muito importante voltarmos a ter uns dias de instabilidade , quiçá a 2ª quinzena de Janeiro Entretanto 2019 despediu-se em grande plano por cá como já tinha mencionado aqui, ficam alguns registos que fiz do dia 31 de Dezembro, depois com calma partilho mais alguns, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Oi carago pá! Que coisinhas mai lindas!  Isto é o que se chama acabar o ano em grande! Fantásticas Ricardo 


luismeteo3 disse:


> São das fotos mais bonitas que eu já vi em toda a vida! Tu e o João Pedro deviam concorrer a concursos de fotografia internacionais!


 Obrigado Luís  Plenamente de acordo, também acho que o Ricardo devia participar nuns concursos


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2020 às 22:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado @Pedro1993 e @luismeteo3 O cenário era muito favorável a bons registos , e felizmente tive disponibilidade de os poder fazer Eh Luís , assim a fasquia fica muito alta, e eu ainda estou, e tenho muita coisa a aprender sobre fotografia, para teres uma noção só à muito pouco tempo comecei a fotografar em modo *M* ,mas é um elogio enorme fazeres essa comparação com o @João Pedro , ele já é um dinossauro no mundo da fotografia, e com ele não existe "más" fotografias, sem dúvida uma grande influência para mim , muito obrigado
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Eu também só comecei a fotografar em modo *M* há cinco anos Ricardo... obrigado por meu chamares dinossauro (velho)... 
Também tiro muitas más, só que só mostro as que considero as melhores, mas agradeço o grande elogio, obrigado


----------



## Mammatus (3 Jan 2020 às 23:28)

Boa Noite,

dia totalmente distinto dos anteriores, alguma nebulosidade matinal que deu lugar a boas abertas a meio do dia, para depois voltar a encobrir-se mais para o final da tarde. Máxima "primaveril" de 18.6ºC, após um valor de temperatura mínima igualmente elevado, 11.4ºC.
Nem uma pinga e mais um dia com pouquíssimo vento, rajada máxima de 12.2 Km/h.

Agora, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 12.1ºC, a ver vamos se até à meia noite não é registado um novo valor de temperatura mínima. 
EDIT: valor fechado - mínima: 11.4ºC

Em Palhais estão 9.2ºC, valor próximo da mínima do dia, 8.9ºC. A ver se este valor se mantém até à meia noite.
EDIT: valor fechado (por um triz ) - mínima: 8.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2020 às 23:51)

Por volta das 9 horas pingou um pouco por Coimbra, nada de especial, esta madrugada foi mais amena que as anteriores, de resto há pouco a acrescentar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2020 às 00:29)

Boa noite, 
O dia de hoje foi ligeiramente diferente dos anteriores. A madrugada foi húmida e quente, e ainda chuviscou, acumulando 0,3 mm.  Entretanto o céu limpou, e ao final da tarde os resquícios da frente que afetou o Norte apareceram no firmamento. Agora está novamente céu limpo, e parece que o nevoeiro está a ter dificuldade em formar-se nesta madrugada. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 9,2°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,3°C
Mín: 9,6°C

Agora ainda estão 10,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou bem fresca, e com muita humidade deixada pelo orvalho, sigo neste momento também com sol, e céu praticamente limpo.
Mínima: 5.1ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2020 às 11:32)

Bom dia, 
O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, depois de várias horas com vento e céu limpo na madrugada.
Durante a madrugada, o vento foi predominantemente de norte, mas na última hora virou para leste e o nevoeiro rapidamente dissipou. 
A mínima foi de 6,9°C na Charneca e de 6,3°C em Corroios. Agora estão 12,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2020 às 11:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Plenamente de acordo, também acho que o Ricardo devia participar nuns concursos



Ahahah... Se quiser que isso aconteça um dia, e não é nada que esteja nos meus planos, ainda tenho que fazer um curso, e quem sabe uns workshops, por enquanto vou praticando da maneira mais bonita que existe, fotografando sempre que posso  Mas obrigado pelos elogios a ambos 



João Pedro disse:


> Eu também só comecei a fotografar em modo *M* há cinco anos Ricardo... obrigado por meu chamares dinossauro (velho)...
> Também tiro muitas más, só que só mostro as que considero as melhores, mas agradeço o grande elogio, obrigado



Não foi com essa intenção, tu sabes my friend ! Agora que tratas a coisa por tu , isso é deveras evidente, e ainda bem, porque todos nós ficamos a ganhar com isso 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo, hoje bem mais fresco que ontem com era suposto, manhã de nevoeiro com mínima de banal de 9.2ºc, e agora já com céu pouco nublado, e sem nevoeiro , com uma temperatura actual de 14.1ºc !

Bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2020 às 12:01)

Boas,

14 graus e muito sol.

As próximas madrugadas prometem ser frias. Segunda feira, acredito numa minima negativa no Pisão. A meio da semana estou a planear ir ao vale da Cabrela(Sintra) tirar fotos da geada e registos de temperatura. Vale imponente, com duas áreas interessantes. Obrigado ao membro @undersnite que mora perto e deu umas dicas.






----

@Ricardo Carvalho  é impossível ficar indiferente às  tuas fotografias, parabéns pelos registos.


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Jan 2020 às 13:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Nevoeiro não desarma , e temperatura hoje não desce tanto como ontem, *8.4ºc* neste momento! No entanto esta humidade é muita boa para os solos, já que vai mantendo alguma humidade à superfície enquanto o antílope não se mexe daqui para fora !  Vamos ver se temos algumas mudanças, ou não lá para dia 10, o GFS vai dando um ar de sua graça em relação a isso à algumas run´s , vamos ver , seria muito importante voltarmos a ter uns dias de instabilidade , quiçá a 2ª quinzena de Janeiro  Entretanto 2019 despediu-se em grande plano por cá como já tinha mencionado aqui, ficam alguns registos que fiz do dia 31 de Dezembro, depois com calma partilho mais alguns, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Boas fotos, bom ano. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (4 Jan 2020 às 15:07)

15°C no Barreiro, com céu limpo 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Jan 2020 às 19:26)

Boa noite

Ontem, o céu começou a nublar-se novamente durante a tarde e assim se manteve até à madrugada.
Hoje o dia apresentou-se límpido e agradável, acompanhado de brisa de leste.

Ontem: *9,6ºC / 16,6ºC *
Hoje: *7,2ºC / 15,1ºC *

T. Atual: *11,9ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:47)

minima: 3.0ºC
maxima: 17.0ºC
actual: 8.1ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:48)

A tarde por cá foi de sol, mas basta passar por um local sombrio, para se sentir logo o frio, aliás, nestes dias, nem consigo abrir a janela, que fica do lado da frente da casa, pois o sol de inverno, está no lado oposto, e a corrente de ar frio que depois faz em casa, é mesmo de "bater o dente".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2020 às 01:01)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia começou com alguma névoa/nevoeiro, mas que se dissipou rapidamente, sendo que o resto do dia foi de céu limpo.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,3°C
Mín: 6,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,5°C
Mín: 5,6°C

Agora estão 7,9°C e céu limpo. Esta noite não deverei ter nevoeiro, dada a humidade relativa, pelo que a noite vai ser bem fria.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2020 às 04:10)

0.7ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jan 2020 às 09:52)

Bom dia com 0.1°C
Leiria acordou assim


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 09:57)

Bom dia a todos! Sol bonito e geada leve no vale que mal chegou aqui mais a cima...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2020 às 10:52)

Boas,
Manhã gelada no interior do concelho, principalmente nos 2 vales mais frios Pisão e Atrozela.
Eram 9 h quando registei 0,8 graus e boa geada na Atrozela. É efectivamente mais frio que o Pisão, impressionante acumulação de ar frio naquela cova próxima do autódromo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2020 às 13:03)

minima de *-1.3ºC* disseram me que tinha boa geada, ainda pensei ver mas tava cansado levantei mais tarde 
sigo com 14ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2020 às 13:31)

Conforme tinha dito, 0,8 graus às 9h da manhã no vale da Atrozela.
Este valor é impressionante pois no vale do outro lado do monte estavam 5 graus.
A mínima terá rondado os - 1 graus.
A maior parte das pessoas do concelho nem imsginam que temos sítios tão frios como estes. 
Este local específico mete a inversão do Pisão no bolso, nunca pensei... Enfim estamos sempre aprender.













No fundo da foto, o solo estava com uma película de gelo sobre a terra, que sitio. 




free photo upload


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Jan 2020 às 15:35)

boa tarde, a minima aqui foi de 0.3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2020 às 16:41)

Boa tarde,
Hoje a manhã começou com geada fraca, se que o sol, assim que nasceu começa logo por derrete-la, mas sentia-se bem o frio, e estive num local sombrio, por volta do meio-dia, ainda se "batia o dente", e aí o chão está completamente molhado, que até escorrega.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2020 às 17:43)

Mínima de *4ºC*

Vamos a ver se amanhã finalmente baixo dos 3ºC!


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2020 às 19:14)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia soalheiro e com céu limpo, mas esteve mais fresco que ontem. Não me apercebi de geada...

Hoje foi dia de passeio e este foi passado em terras sadinas, mais concretamente zona de Algeruz/Lagameças. Confesso que só se estava bem na rua por volta do meio-dia, a partir daí começou a ficar desagradável apesar da ausência de vento.
Durante a tarde ainda surgiram algumas nuvens no quadrante leste.

Extremos de hoje: *5,2ºC / 14,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *10,4ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2020 às 20:07)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia com 0.1°C
> Leiria acordou assim



Você pode ver as diferenças com o meu vizinho (a relação t° e o vento).









Esperando a falta de interesse por uma rede portuguesa de qualidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia como os anteriores, mas neste caso não houve nevoeiro. Durante a manhã, caiu uma grande orvalhada, acumulando 0,3 mm. O mês segue com 0,8 mm.  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 13,0ºC
Mín: 5,2ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 13,2ºC
Mín: 4,4ºC

Agora estão 7,7ºC e céu limpo. As noites não têm sido, de todo, frias. Este padrão que temos tido não está bom para inversões térmicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2020 às 22:49)

Boas, 

Vai arrefecendo bem com 7,7 graus.
Mais uma madrugada gelada nas zonas do costume.


----------



## rick80 (5 Jan 2020 às 23:27)

Por aqui ao chegar a casa o carro já acusa 1 grau... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jan 2020 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

fim de semana de tempo anticiclónico, soalheiro e com vento fraco, todavia o dia esteve mais agradável no Sábado no que respeita à temperatura. Fui ver o clássico a Alvalade e estava frescote.

Vamos lá aos extremos do fim de semana:

Sábado
16.0ºC / 10.1ºC

Domingo
14.2ºC / 6.6ºC

Neste momento 9.8ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.
Palhais segue já com 4.7ºC, perspectiva-se uma madrugada fria (mais do que as duas anteriores).

Boa semana


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2020 às 01:58)

*1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2020 às 02:53)

*-0.2ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2020 às 05:13)

muita geada no jardim a esta hora..fui la fora ver, há mta no carro e tb se sente debaixo dos pés ...Poderá se formar gelo nas superfícies de água do tanque e vasilhas.
Estão *0ºC* por agora.


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2020 às 07:40)

Bom dia, Lousã com 0,7º e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## rick80 (6 Jan 2020 às 08:32)

Geada, gelo nos carros e sensação térmica de temperatura negativa embora o carro acuse apenas 0 graus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Saí de casa com *3,7ºC* de mínima até ao momento, pelas 7h45. Às 8h o termómetro da farmácia do LoureShopping marcava *-1ºC*, e eram vários os locais com geada.

Por Alvalade o dia segue com Sol, sendo visível no quadrante oeste a camada de nuvens que se encontra ao largo da costa oeste de Portugal Continental.




20200106_084919-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2020 às 09:37)

Boas,

Grande inversão hoje no vale da Atrozela.
O auriol registou -1,2 graus entre as 8e30/ 9h00, muita geada e gelo. Até poças estavam parcialmente congeladas. Tirei muitas fotos, partilho mais logo.
Pelas minhas contas a mínima foi de - 2graus.
Nunca pensei que aquele sitio fosse tão frio,localizando, fica na zona de fronteira Cascais/Sintra.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2020 às 10:21)

minima de *-1.7ºC*
sigo com *5.2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2020 às 10:39)

Bom dia 

Manhã fria aqui pelas lezírias, havia bastante geada ao início da manhã e o meu carro marcava apenas 2ºC quando vim para Coruche.

Por agora a temperatura vai subindo graças ao tempo ensolarado, mas ainda está fresco


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2020 às 10:44)




----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2020 às 11:24)

Bom dia, 
Por cá a manhã acordou com geada moderada, que ainda era bem visível, já depois das 9 da manhã.
Mínima: 1ºC.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2020 às 11:44)

Bons dias,

Madrugada fria com mínima de 6.3 graus e certamente bem mais baixa nas zonas mais abrigadas aqui da cidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2020 às 12:06)

Fica então a gélida reportagem fotográfica desta manhã.
Saí de Alcabideche com 5 graus, na Atrozela estavam 1,5 graus com carros cheios de gelo. 
Como agora já conheço a inversão já sabia que quanto mais avançasse pelo vale em area de mato apenas, a temperatura não ia parar de descer.
E assim foi, entrou em campo negativo tendo parado nos - 1,2 graus.
Não ha volta a dar, este local afinal é que mesmo o ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais. Inversão brutal.

Área laranja foi onde andei a fazer registos.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2020 às 12:59)

Bom dia

O dia começou com céu limpo, mas a partir do final da manhã houve um aumento de nebulosidade por nuvens altas.
Mais uma madrugada de boa inversão e é provável que tenha havido geada fraca nos arredores, no entanto não me apeteceu levantar cedo para ver se havia  A cama quentinha falou mais alto 

Mínima de hoje: *3,8ºC *
T. Atual: *10,9ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2020 às 13:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Oi carago pá! Que coisinhas mai lindas! Isto é o que se chama acabar o ano em grande! Fantásticas Ricardo



Obrigado João, esta mensagem tinha me passado, desculpa! Foi realmente uma despedida em grande 



jonas_87 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho é impossível ficar indiferente às tuas fotografias, parabéns pelos registos.



Igualmente obrigado para o outro João 



Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas fotos, bom ano.



E finalmente obrigado ao Paulo, bom ano também para ti , e restante família 

----------------------------------------------------------

Finalmente alguma geada por cá, mas nada de mais , com mínima de *4ºc*, contudo no Vale do Alambre registei *1.2ºc *, por volta das *8.30h* , esta noite vou lá deixar o Auriol  Agora o dia segue com alguma nebulosidade alta, e uns actuais 13.2ºc ! Fica uns registos desta manhã.

*Edit: Já lá fui deixar o auriol, deixa ver qual será a mínima que regista esta madrugada *




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sun rays by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2020 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,
De madrugada ainda houve nevoeiro, que foi espesso e acumulei 0,3 mm devido à humidade.  
A mínima foi de 4,1°C na Charneca, completamente banal se compararmos com as mínimas de Corroios: 2,8°C; e de Vale Figueira (Daniel Sampaio): 1,3°C. Inclusive houve geada na vala da Carcereira (que eu já designei por vale do Intermarché).  
Agora o dia segue com céu limpo e a temperatura atual é de 13,4°C. De manhã ainda foi possível ver a frente dissipada que, nos modelos do início do mês, iriam descarregar precipitação por cá.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2020 às 17:19)

Finalmente uma mínima decente: *2ºC *(e medidos num 3º andar). Vale do Jamor deve ter ido aos 0ºC.

Vamos a ver o que nos espera esta próxima madrugada


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2020 às 21:17)

Boas, 

Mais umas fotos do gelo desta manhã na Atrozela, Alcabideche. 





















types of fish at walmart


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jan 2020 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

o dia foi fresco com céu temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de leste, rodando para noroeste a partir do final da tarde.
Máxima de 14.5ºC e mínima de 6.1ºC.

Agora, céu limpo e vento nulo, 9.1ºC.

Em Palhais a mínima foi de 2.5ºC. Segue neste momento com 5.5ºC e vento nulo... mais uma madrugada fria a caminho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2020 às 23:04)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui a noite segue bem fresca, mas sem os extremos de outros lugares. Segue nos 6,3°C. 

Os dados de hoje foram os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 14,3°C
Mín: 4,2°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro de madrugada)

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,1°C
Mín: 2,8°C

De salientar que, neste momento, a estação de Vale Figueira (Daniel Sampaio) segue já com uma temperatura de 4,6°C. Em Corroios está menos frio, com uma temperatura de 5,3°C. Aproxima-se mais uma vez uma noite fria, mas parece que estas noites de inversão têm os dias contados.  Dia 10 virá uma frente em dissipação que apenas dará alguma precipitação a zonas do Litoral, de acordo com os principais modelos.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2020 às 23:44)

Boa Noite,
Regresso ao Litoral Centro. Pelos vistos tem havido formação de uma boa camada de geada, mas como não acordo muito cedo já não observo grande coisa. Apesar disso, o dia foi agradável com algumas nuvens altas.






Mínima horária de *0,9ºC* na estação do Aeródromo. Na última hora registou 3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2020 às 00:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais umas fotos do gelo desta manhã na Atrozela, Alcabideche.
> 
> ...



Os carros aqui tavam iguais  

3,7ºC agora


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2020 às 00:25)

*0.7ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (7 Jan 2020 às 00:55)

Desde o meu último post a temperatura subiu ligeiramente até aos 10ºC, mas após a meia noite começou a descer, estando novamente nos 9.1ºC. 
Palhais segue com 3.9ºC. 

Vento nulo.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Jan 2020 às 00:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Dia 10 virá uma *frente em dissipação* que apenas dará alguma precipitação a zonas do Litoral, de acordo com os principais modelos.



Voltámos ao padrão de Outubro. 

P.S.: desculpem dois posts consecutivos


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2020 às 01:55)

*-0.1ºC*, siga caminho, se continuar o rumo vai ser mais fria que a noite anterior, ontem por esta hora estava com 1ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2020 às 03:19)

0.2ºC....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2020 às 07:08)

Mammatus disse:


> Voltámos ao padrão de Outubro.
> 
> P.S.: desculpem dois posts consecutivos


ECMWF:





GFS:




Não será muita chuva, mas alguma coisa é sempre melhor que nada... 
Não precisas de desculpar acerca da colocação dos _posts, _há aqui muita gente que já fez isso e ninguém criticou. Essa regra das mensagens consecutivas deve ser noutro fórum. 
__________________
Apesar da descida registada ontem à noite, de madrugada a temperatura não desceu tanto quanto estava à espera, por aqui, devido ao vento. A mínima, para já, foi de 4,0°C na Charneca.
De salientar as temperaturas atuais de Corroios e Vale Figueira, de 2,7°C e 1,4°C.  A mínima deverá ser registada pouco depois do nascer do sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2020 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

Manhã idêntica à de ontem. Temperatura mínima de *3,1ºC*, sendo que a farmácia do LoureShopping pelas 8h05 marcava 0ºC. Tal como ontem, bastante geada em alguns locais, em especial nos espaços mais abertos.

Por Alvalade céu apenas com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia a todos. Hoje a geada foi mais forte...







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2020 às 09:52)

Bom dia,
Por cá este inicio de manhã segue gélida, e a geada hoje já foi valente.
Sigo com 4.7ºC, neste momento
mínima:-0.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2020 às 09:53)

Boas,

Hoje nos vales tal como  ontem houve  certamente temperaturas negativas, e respectiva geada moderada a forte.

Por cá minima fria de 5 graus.

Ontem a estação do Ipma da zona,  Cabo Raso, foi aos 3,8 graus, bela minima. Não nos podemos esquecer que é  uma estação que está a 30 metros do mar, valente, claramente madrugada com a inversão local a trabalhar.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2020 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Hoje tivemos a geada mais forte da estação aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, que associada a alguns bancos de nevoeiro fez aparecer gelo até nas extremidade dos ramos de algumas árvores, quase como se fosse um ligeiro sincelo. 

Por agora o nevoeiro já levantou e o Sol vai fazendo a temperatura subir.

Deixo uma foto tirada desde a minha quinta por volta das 7h30:






Quando vinha para Coruche o carro marcava 0ºC, mas a temperatura deverá ter descido provavelmente aos -1ºC ou -2ºC durante a madrugada.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

Manhã ainda mais fria do que as anteriores com mínima de 5.5ºC. Acredito em valores bem negativos no Parque da Paz, Marialva etc.
Interessante, a subida de cerca de 6 graus da Estação da Praia da Rainha que ás 3h já se lançava para uma forte inversão.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2020 às 10:41)

minima de *-2.2ºC*
sigo com 7ºC


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Jan 2020 às 11:04)

Bom dia, hoje sim a primeira minima negativa, -0.5ºC, por agora estão 4.8ºC ainda, chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2020 às 12:34)

Bom dia pessoal,

E tal como tinha mencionado ontem, hoje lá fui ver o que o Vale do Alambre valia a nível de inversão, e tal como esperado, vale muito  Infelizmente esqueci-me de fazer reset no auriol, e não levei a mínima que registava em consideração, dado que já o tinha usado antes noutros locais! Contudo sai de casa às* 8.00h* com *5.2ºc* , e às *8.14h* quando cheguei ao local onde tinha deixado o auriol de noite, o mesmo registava *-0.2ºc , *hoje não sei se terei oportunidade de o deixar lá novamente, mas se o tiver irei fazê.lo para tentar perceber bem até onde aquilo desce mesmo 

* Local onde deixei o sensor






 Alguns registos que fiz pela zona 
*



Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beautiful Cirrus Cloud Sky in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beautiful Cirrus Cloud Sky in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2020 às 13:01)

Boas,
Algumas fotos de hoje de manhã:













Não foi muita densa, mas sempre deu para obter uns registos. 

Mínima horária de* -0,1ºC*.  

A tarde segue agradável com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2020 às 15:16)

minha mãe disse numa zona da Fajarda de manhã em andamento o carro do nada começou a ganhar gelo no vidro e noutra zona ali no vale tinha gelo na estrada que o carro quis dançar quando travou ao stop


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde,

Depois do frio da madrugada e manhã aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, por agora a tarde segue com temperatura agradável e céu limpo. 

Talvez caiam uns pingos na quinta-feira...


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2020 às 15:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Algumas fotos de hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> ...



A janela do meu antigo quarto, quando vivi em Leiria, é visível nas tuas duas primeiras fotos.  Era naqueles prédios mais amarelados na outra margem do Lis!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2020 às 16:33)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Manhã ainda mais fria do que as anteriores com mínima de 5.5ºC. Acredito em valores bem negativos no Parque da Paz, Marialva etc.
> Interessante, a subida de cerca de 6 graus da Estação da Praia da Rainha que ás 3h já se lançava para uma forte inversão.


A casa dos meus pais (a 50 metros da Quinta do Marialva) registou uma mínima de 2,3°C. 
Vale Figueira (na Escola Daniel Sampaio) registou uma mínima de 0,8°C. 

É possível que em zonas muito localizadas se tenha registado mínimas negativas, mas não nas zonas que dizes (ou, pelo menos, na Quinta do Marialva).  

Já pela Charneca, a mínima foi de 4,0°C. No entanto, perdi, de certa maneira, os dados desta tarde, que até foi bastante amena.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2020 às 16:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É possível que em zonas muito localizadas se tenha registado mínimas negativas, mas não nas zonas que dizes (ou, pelo menos, na Quinta do Marialva).



A cerca de 50 metros da minha casa consigo ter diferenças de 5 a 6 graus. Vales encaixados e linhas de água fazem milagres.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2020 às 17:10)

Boas,

Resumo das mínimas mais baixas de hoje do distrito de Lisboa.

Bemposta, Loures: - 0,3 graus
Arneiros, Torres Vedras: - 0,2 graus
Banzão(Colares), Sintra: 0,0 graus
Arruda dos Vinhos: 0,1 graus
Ponte de Rol, Torres Vedras: 0,2 graus
Vale da Azenha, Torres Vedras: 0,9 graus
Ribafria, Alenquer: 0,9 graus
Mucifal(Colares), Sintra: 1,3 graus
Galamares, Sintra: 1,5 graus
Torres Vedras: 1,7 graus


Fonte: wunderground/netatmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2020 às 19:19)

Mínima: *1,3ºC* 

Possivelmente geada de manhã, mas estava a dormir. 

Vento de norte mais notável hoje pelo que vamos a ver como fica a mínima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2020 às 21:42)

Depois de uma manhã bem "fresquinha", a tarde, foi amena, neste momento, já é bem visivel muita humidade deixado pelo orvalho, por isso é de esperar outra madrugada, "pintada de branco".

Offtopic:
E já faz hoje 6 anos, que me registei aqui no fórum, mas já fazia o seguimento como visitante há 2 anos, por isso são já 8 anos no total.
Resta-me apenas agradecer a toda a comunidade, pela aprendizagem sucessiva ao longo deste tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2020 às 22:04)

Boa Noite,
Sem muito para dizer, pois, os dias são praticamente iguais. Frios de noite e manhã, mas agradáveis durante a tarde. 
Poente de hoje:










Máxima horária de 14ºC. Atualmente devem estar cerca de 2ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Jan 2020 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

Parabéns aos fotógrafos de serviço! 

Foi a madrugada mais fria destes primeiros dias de 2020. Palhais registou 1.4ºC de temperatura mínima, por aqui também esteve "fresquinho", 5.8ºC.

O dia começou nublado por nuvens altas, essencialmente cirrus, mas deu lugar a uma tarde soalheira e de céu azul bem intenso. 
Temperatura máxima sem oscilação face ao dia anterior, 14.6ºC.
Vento soprou fraco a meio da tarde, inicialmente de leste, rodando para norte ao final do dia.

Agora céu limpo, 9.1ºC e vento nulo.
O congelador do concelho, já em funcionamento, segue com 4.6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2020 às 00:18)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia se passou, e sem muito para dizer. Alguma névoa durante a manhã, céu limpo e com o sol a queimar à tarde e um rápido arrefecimento noturno. 
Infelizmente perdi os dados da temperatura máxima na estação, devido a uma falha na rede (o serviço de telecomunicações em Almada é muito mau). 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 14,1°C (registados na bomba de calor)
Mín: 4,0°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (orvalho)

*Corroios*
Máx: 14,3°C
Mín: 2,8°C

Agora estão 5,2°C e céu limpo. Esta noite segue muito mais fria que as anteriores, veremos no que dá.
Corroios seguia com 3,8°C há pouco.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2020 às 00:51)

2.1ºC, está muito calor hoje


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2020 às 03:00)

*-0.6ºC* e nevoeiro, já tem geada lá fora


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2020 às 03:19)

-1°C e ainda mais nevoeiro, interessante, de manhãzinha tenho registar isto, negativo com nevoeiro pode ser combinação gira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2020 às 07:23)

Bom dia,
Madrugada mais fria do inverno para já, com 2,8°C de mínima. 
A mínima ainda foi mais fria noutros sítios. Em Corroios, a mínima e temperatura atual é de 1,5°C, e em Vale Figueira a temperatura mínima e atual é de -0,6°C.  

Agora, por cá, o aumento do vento levou ao aumentou a temperatura. Estão, neste momento, 3,1°C e alguma névoa.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2020 às 09:43)

Manhã soalheira nas zonas altas de Lisboa.
Nevoeiro a dispersar no estuário do Tejo. 
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2020 às 10:12)

Grande diferença entre margens esta manhã, de quase 10°!
Noite mais fria até agora pela minha zona.
Saí do Montijo com 1° e cheguei a Lisboa já com 10°. 

Bastante geada portanto ali, e tinha bastante gelo no vidro do carro. 

De resto alguns bancos de nevoeiro tanto nos campos, como depois já nas encostas junto ao rio em Lisboa.

Fica uma foto junto ao terminal fluvial do Montijo.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 10:29)

desde 01/01
Alcobaca:




Barosa:


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Bom dia! 

Mais uma manhã com nevoeiro e geada aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. Hoje o nevoeiro está mais persistente que ontem e ainda dura a esta hora. No entanto o Sol já vai conseguindo furar o nevoeiro por aqui.

Deixo uma foto dos meus sobreiros por volta das 8h:







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2020 às 10:43)

Bom dia,
Depois de um inicio de manhã com geada, ainda agora persiste em locais sombrios e bem fresca, agora o sol já começa a "ganhar força".
Mínima: 1ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2020 às 10:57)

Bom dia a todos. Hoje foi o dia com a geada mais forte. Assim já parece um inverno mais normal...



Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (8 Jan 2020 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

A madrugada mais fria deste Inverno por Palhais, mínima de 0.6ºC. 
No Barreiro a mínima foi de 6.3ºC.

Algum nevoeiro no Tejo ao início da manhã, mas agora bastante sol por Lisboa.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2020 às 11:56)

Bom dia,

Mínima mais baixa do ano de 4.8 graus. Geada forte no Parque da Paz e gelo nos vidros de alguns carros do centro sul.
















Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Jan 2020 às 12:06)

Bom dia

Ontem devido a uns imprevistos, não pude vir ao fórum por falta de tempo, mas como acordei cedo posso afirmar que houve uma geada boa e generalizada, uns sítios mais fracos, outros mais intensos  A tarde foi agradável e soalheira.
Hoje, mínima mais baixa da época *2,0ºC*  Certamente que a geada foi mais intensa, mas hoje a minha caminha falou mais alto  
Neste momento ainda segue fresco e com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
Tal como já foi referido, o nevoeiro térreo também tem marcado presença durante a noite. 

A próxima madrugada já deverá ser bem mais "quente", devido à chegada da nebulosidade da pequena frente de amanhã que trará chuva fraca, que apesar de estar prevista pouca, é muito bem-vinda  

Extremos de 2º feira: *3,8ºC / 14,3ºC *
Extremos de ontem: *4,2ºC / 14,0ºC *

T. Atual: *11,2ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2020 às 12:56)

minima de *-1.7ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2020 às 13:08)

Boa tarde pessoal,

E ontem lá voltei a colocar o sensor no Alambre (PNA) , contudo voltei a não conseguir registar uma mínima fidedigna, por má colocação do sensor, dado que não estava à medida do solo que devia estar! Contudo registei uma medição valente de *-1.2ºc* por volta das *8.00h* , menos *4.1ºc* que por casa , aquele vale é autêntico congelador, e hoje senti isso bem no corpo, fiquei regelado  Agora predomina o sol, e estão cerca de 1*4ºc* por Sesimbra  Fica os registos da praxe 




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alambre, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alambre, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter, cold, frost and temperature in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Ghostly Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2020 às 13:17)

de hoje manhã da minima -1.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2020 às 13:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fica os registos da praxe



Fotos excelentes!  Belos quadros!


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2020 às 14:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> E ontem lá voltei a colocar o sensor no Alambre (PNA) , contudo voltei a não conseguir registar uma mínima fidedigna, por má colocação do sensor, dado que não estava à medida do solo que devia estar! Contudo registei uma medição valente de *-1.2ºc* por volta das *8.00h* , menos *4.1ºc* que por casa , aquele vale é autêntico congelador, e hoje senti isso bem no corpo, fiquei regelado  Agora predomina o sol, e estão cerca de 1*4ºc* por Sesimbra  Fica os registos da praxe



Grandes fotos mais uma vez! 

Hoje acordei cedo e fiz um passeio de carro pelo Parque Natural da Arrábida. Passei no Alambre pelas 7:30 e o carro marcou -2ºC. Já vou fazer uma descrição mais pormenorizada no tópico das inversões


----------



## marcoguarda (8 Jan 2020 às 15:24)

No espaço de 1 hora o tempo mudou radicalmente. Até às 14h esteve muito sol, e até se estava bastante bem na rua, apesar da forte camada de geada logo pela manhã. Agora, já cai morrinha aqui pelo litoral e o tempo fechou completamente.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 15:38)

10 minutos de intervalo


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 16:01)

Toby disse:


> 10 minutos de intervalo



agora céu cinzento a 360° , final da tarde ou noite de chuvisco


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 16:25)

e aqui está o mapa, a área é a primeira a ser atingida por uma cobertura de nuvens.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2020 às 16:45)

Nuvens baixas a entrar em Lisboa vindas de oeste, tecto nos 250-300m.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2020 às 17:44)

Boas,
O dia começou com geada e algum nevoeiro, a mínima horária no Aeródromo foi de -0,8ºC. Aqui junto ao Lís deve ter descido mais. Entretanto, até meio da tarde houve sol e o céu esteve praticamente limpo sendo que as fotos do @Toby retratam bem o avanço das nuvens baixas em contraste com o céu limpo.

Atualmente, chuviscos que ainda não acumularam nada.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 18:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O dia começou com geada e algum nevoeiro, a mínima horária no Aeródromo foi de -0,8ºC. Aqui junto ao Lís deve ter descido mais. Entretanto, até meio da tarde houve sol e o céu esteve praticamente limpo sendo que as fotos do @Toby retratam bem o avanço das nuvens baixas em contraste com o céu limpo.
> 
> Atualmente, chuviscos que ainda não acumularam nada.



Aqui também os cochos estão parados, é necessário isto:  





Compatível com metéobridge... por isso, talvez em 2020,  chuuuuuuuuuut   a minha senhora


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (8 Jan 2020 às 18:32)

Boa noite, a minima de hoje foi -0.8ºC, de salientar que esteve bem frio e nevoeiro até perto do meio dia, por agora estão 8.6ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

Boas. Hoje de manhã...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2020 às 19:00)

Boa noite a todos! Está a chuviscar aqui... já dá para molhar o chão. Está nevoeiro cerrado. 

Estou com muitas dificuldades em aceder ao forum, não sei o que fazer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2020 às 20:44)

Mínima não baixa: *4ºC*

Para quem conhece a minha vista, os campos abaixo da CREL (onde as ribeiras se juntam), ainda estão um bocado à sombra às 9h e notava-se ainda a geada. Aliás, todo o descampado parece ter levado geada por dias consecutivos. 

Algum nevoeiro sobre o Tejo ainda pelas 10h.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

Início da manhã com muito frio e geada. Quando sai de casa, por volta das 8:30, o termômetro do carro marcava -2°C.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

Boa noite,
belíssimas fotos, mais uma vez! 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> (...)



Parecem-me exemplares de Carvalho-cerquinho, _Quercus faginea_.

Entrou nebulosidade baixa ao final da tarde, a qual ainda se mantém.

No Barreiro a máxima foi de 16.2ºC.
Vento nulo de leste durante a manhã, virou para o quadrante norte tornando-se fraco a meio da tarde.

Agora, vento fraco de norte e 14.5ºC... está quentinho!  
Palhais segue com 13.7ºC. Hoje não há inversão na sessão da madrugada.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2020 às 22:42)

Nevoeiro cerrado e estão cerca de 12ºC. Ontem por esta hora já andava perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2020 às 23:36)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia se passou, um dia que começou com a madrugada mais fria do Inverno e acabou com uma noite relativamente quente, passando por um dia quente.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: 2,8°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 1,2°C

Agora estão 12,9°C e céu limpo. Por esta hora, ontem já tinha 5,4°C. A ver o que a frente nos traz.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2020 às 23:46)

11.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2020 às 08:50)

Bons dias.

Manhã quente por aqui, tendo em conta os últimos dias. Não verifiquei a mínima, mas pelas 7h20 o meu sensor marcava *12,3ºC*.

Deixo umas fotos tiradas há instantes desde Alvalade, apenas porque achei bonito o cenário: luz baixa realçando as cores dos elementos, céu azul e algumas nuvens no céu  Sem edição.




20200109_083622-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200109_083616-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200109_083612-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2020 às 09:40)

david 6 disse:


> 11.2ºC



Verdade aqueceu bem, no entanto, as inversões vão voltar com alguma intensidade já nas próximas madrugadas.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2020 às 09:45)

Boas!

Manhã bem amena hoje aqui por Coruche, mas com bastante nevoeiro, hoje de manhã a temperatura era de mais 11ºC do que ontem à mesma hora.

Ontem durante a noite os vidros da minha casa começaram a embaciar pelo lado de fora, tantos dias frios fizeram baixar e de que maneira a temperatura dentro de casa, a modos que estava mais frio em casa do que no exterior...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2020 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, que ainda persiste a esta hora, a estradas estão com o piso muito molhado, tal como se estivesse chovido. como Céu nublado, neste momento.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2020 às 11:41)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Manhã bem amena hoje aqui por Coruche, mas com bastante nevoeiro, hoje de manhã a temperatura era de mais 11ºC do que ontem à mesma hora.
> 
> Ontem durante a noite os vidros da minha casa começaram a embaciar pelo lado de fora, tantos dias frios fizeram baixar e de que maneira a temperatura dentro de casa, a modos que estava mais frio em casa do que no exterior...



http://www.supra.fr/produit-supra/du-bti-2/

sem comparação com os desumidificadores "tradicionais".
caro mas hiper-eficiente, de 85-90% a 50-60% (com os outros dolorosamente a 80%)


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2020 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue abafado com céu nublado, algumas abertas e por vezes alguns chuviscos dispersos. Uma brutal reviravolta em relação a ontem 
Tal como esperado, a madrugada foi "quente" com uma mínima de *12,2ºC*, mais *10,2ºC *que ontem 

Extremos de ontem: *2,0ºC / 14,8ºC *

T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## marcoguarda (9 Jan 2020 às 15:19)

Neste momento chuva moderada por aqui, não estava à espera, pensei que fosse mais fraca!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2020 às 15:24)

Boas!

Por aqui temos céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura bem amena.

 Veremos se chega cá alguma precipitação...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2020 às 15:30)

Boas,
Breve período de chuva moderada por Leiria.

Pelo menos ainda vejo chover algo antes de ir para o Alentejo , onde não deve chegar nada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2020 às 15:34)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Tempo mesmo chatinho ! Nem coiso, nem sai de cima  Temperatura amena, alguma humidade , mas nada mais que isso! Agora parece que vamos ter mais umas noites/ madrugadas frias, e depois lá para dia 13/14 a coisa possa mudar um bocadinho, e quiçá uma segunda quinzena do mês bem mais instável , como um anticiclone mais móvel,  vamos ver!  Neste momento céu nublado, vento nulo , e cerca de 15ºc por Sesimbra .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


StormRic disse:


> Fotos excelentes!  Belos quadros!



Obrigado Ricardo, também temos saudades das tuas 



Jorge_scp disse:


> Grandes fotos mais uma vez!



Obrigado Jorge, da próxima vez combinamos e vamos os dois fazer os registos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2020 às 15:50)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> belíssimas fotos, mais uma vez!
> 
> Parecem-me exemplares de Carvalho-cerquinho, _Quercus faginea_.


 
Obrigado também vizinho da margem sul  Certo, são Carvalhos -Português,  e felizmente praticamente todos ele escaparam, ou regeneraram ao grande incêndio na zona em Julho de 2005 , contudo existe locais que ainda se nota bem a presença do maldito nesse ano fatídico , e já vão volvidos 15 anos  Aliás, 2004 e 2005 foram anos muito difíceis e tristes nessa matéria para a Arrábida, e para todos aqueles que a rodeiam, tal como eu! É um alívio todos os anos , quando chegam as primeiras chuvas e a vejo manter-se intacta nesse sentido  Desculpem o off topic!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2020 às 16:29)

Já chuvisca neste momento pela Charneca. E a oeste está tudo escuro. 
O final da tarde deverá ser chuvoso.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Jan 2020 às 16:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado também vizinho da margem sul  Certo, são Carvalhos -Português,  e felizmente praticamente todos ele escaparam, ou regeneraram ao grande incêndio na zona em Julho de 2005 , contudo existe locais que ainda se nota bem a presença do maldito nesse ano fatídico , e já vão volvidos 15 anos  Aliás, 2004 e 2005 foram anos muito difíceis e tristes nessa matéria para a Arrábida, e para todos aqueles que a rodeiam, tal como eu! É um alívio todos os anos , quando chegam as primeiras chuvas e a vejo manter-se intacta nesse sentido  Desculpem o off topic!



A Arrábida constitui um dos últimos redutos do carvalho cerquinho. Também partilho desse sentimento de alívio sempre que termina mais um Verão.




"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já chuvisca neste momento pela Charneca. E a oeste está tudo escuro.
> O final da tarde deverá ser chuvoso.



Imagem de radar







Também já chuviscou por Lisboa, temperatura amena.


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2020 às 17:03)

de volta, saida do marasmo:

Chove fraco, deve render 1 mm .

Já não é mau.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2020 às 17:24)

cai uma chuva fraca


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2020 às 17:25)

marcoguarda disse:


> Neste momento chuva moderada por aqui, não estava à espera, pensei que fosse mais fraca!


Sim também tive chuva moderada a essa hora mas está a morrinhar desde ontem à noite. Tem sido uma boa rega... agora já não está mas mantêm-se a humidade elevada com tudo bem molhado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2020 às 17:30)

Por cá começou a cair uns borrifos, um pouco antes das 16 horas, e pouco tempo depois caiu uns aguaceiros moderados que duraram uns 3 a 4 minutos, já não foi nada mau, pelo menos um pouco diferente do que tem sido nos últimos dias.


----------



## fhff (9 Jan 2020 às 20:38)

Por Sintra acumulei 2,1 mm. Temperatura nos 12,5º C


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2020 às 21:12)

Desgosto destes dias com o teto de nuvens cerrado mas sem chuva nenhuma... 

Por aqui a mínima vai se fazendo. O meu Auriol (o de caixa, nao de fio), caiu de um 3º andar , mas sobreviveu. Agora mede as temperaturas do terraço...


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Jan 2020 às 21:17)

Boa noite hoje foi um dia bastante variado. De manhã não estava o frio habitual e tinha caído uma chuva miudinha durante a tarde caiu mais uma chuva fraca, e achou por abrir ao anoitecer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2020 às 22:44)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui até posso dizer que choveu mais do que estava à espera. Caíram 0,8 mm e ainda ocorreram aguaceiros moderados. Mais uma vez, o microclima charnequense volta a entrar em ação.   

Entretanto o céu limpou completamente, mas o tempo continua bem quente dada a altura do ano. Estão 11,7°C e está céu limpo.  

Hoje os dados foram estes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,4°C 
Mín: 11,6°C (???) 
Prec: 0,8 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,3°C 
Mín: 11,3°C (???)


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jan 2020 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

deve ter chuviscado aqui durante a tarde porque via-se alguma humidade na estrada e nas viaturas, mas o acumulado foi um redondo zero!

A máxima foi de 17.4ºC e a mínima foi registada nesta última hora, 12.3ºC, uma amplitude térmica baixa num dia morno e húmido.
Vento predominantemente fraco do quadrante oeste.

Agora, céu muito nublado (já esteve menos encoberto) e morrinha dispersa. Vento fraco do quadrante norte.
12.7ºC


----------



## amarusp (10 Jan 2020 às 08:46)

Bom dia, Lousã segue com 1.7º, com nevoeiro.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2020 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 10.2ºC e acumulado de 0.3mm na passagem da frente.
Domínio Anticiclónico de regresso nos próximos dias e mais um par de madrugadas frias.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2020 às 12:52)

Boas,

13,8 graus e algum vento, rajadas de 60 km/h.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jan 2020 às 12:58)

Muito sol por esta hora em Lisboa, mas algum vento o que torna o ambiente algo fresco, sobretudo quando se está à sombra. 

No Barreiro a mínima foi de 10.3ºC, em Palhais a mínima foi de 8.6ºC, mas é provável que este valor possa ser batido antes da meia noite uma vez que as noites de inversão estão de volta.


----------



## RStorm (10 Jan 2020 às 14:22)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, a passagem da "frente" trouxe uma tarde de chuviscos dispersos quase persistentes e um aguaceiro fraco no fim, que rendeu* 0,3 mm*. No final do dia, o céu começou a abrir.

Extremos de ontem: *12,2ºC / 16,5ºC / 0,3 mm *

Hoje voltámos ao tempo anticiclónico: fresco e soalheiro  O vento sopra fraco de leste, por vezes com rajadas moderadas.
Cá espero pelas próximas madrugadas que prometem boas inversões  

Mínima de hoje: *9,4ºC *
T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2020 às 14:24)

Boas! Ontem ainda choveu razoavelmente entre as 11 e as 3, de forma descontínua, no entanto. A madrugada de hoje foi bem fria pela Figueira, não sei se houve geada ou não porque depois de andar sem dormir nos últimos dias por causa de um projeto, hoje só me levantei à uma


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2020 às 00:16)

2.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2020 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

Pela zona de Sintra, alguma inversão térmica localizada, mas nada de extremo. Pelas 23:30, na zona da Granja do Marquês (base aérea nº 1), o termómetro do carro chegou aos *4ºC*. Pouco tempo depois, em Mira-Sintra/Meleças, novamente *4ºC*.

No Cacém de cima, neste momento, 8ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2020 às 02:19)

Boa noite, 
O dia de ontem foi caracterizado pelo regresso do tempo anticiclónico, com céu limpo e uma grande amplitude térmica entre o dia e a noite.  
Durante a tarde ainda houve algum vento, com uma rajada máxima de 33 km/h.  

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,1°C
Mín: 5,8°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,8°C
Mín: 4,7°C

Agora estão 6,0°C e está céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2020 às 02:55)

*-0.1ºC*


----------



## rick80 (11 Jan 2020 às 03:26)

1 grau Alcobaça agora... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2020 às 12:06)

minima de *-2.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2020 às 17:37)

Boas, 

Extremos : 8,2 graus / 15,0 graus

A mínima não foi nada de outro mundo, o vento moderado esteve sempre presente. 
Nas próximas 2 madrugadas promete ser diferente, vamos ver. 

Actual: 11, 3 graus


----------



## RStorm (11 Jan 2020 às 19:39)

Boa Noite

Dia soalheiro e algo fresco, mas ao sol até se estava bem. Acordei cedo por volta das 7h30 e apenas vi algumas camadas de orvalho. Provavelmente a ligeira brisa de Norte que houve durante a noite foi a responsável por não haver geada...
A mínima de ontem foi batida passando a ser *7,7ºC *

Durante a tarde dei um passeio aqui pelo meio rural e reparei que uma boa parte da vegetação está "queimada" do gelo, e que as zonas que já estavam floridas, desapareceu tudo  Reparei também que a terra já está dura e a fazer pó...  

Extremos de ontem: *7,7ºC / 14,0ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *4,3ºC / 13,4ºC *

T. Atual: *10,0ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2020 às 19:40)

Por cá foi mais um dia que começou com geada, e que permaneceu bem fresco até por voltra das 11 horas, depois disso o sol, ainda consegue aquecer alguma coisa, o que faz com a tarde seja mais ou menos agradável, aliás, demais até para o inicio de Janeiro.
Venha de lá essa chuva para a próxima semana.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2020 às 20:46)

O meu sensor marca neste momento 7,9ºC, há cerca de 15 minutos em Lousa estavam *3ºC*, muito frio mesmo  Um dia terei de me aventurar e ir lá deixar um sensor durante a noite para registar a temperatura mínima.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

9,6 graus estáveis.


4,3 graus em Banzao, Colares.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOLARES11


Uma curiosidade sobre a estação, que provavelmente nem muita gente sabe.
Esta estação que costumo partilhar dados, fica practicamente no mesmo sítio da estação do ipma de Colares que desapareceu do mapa. A do Ipma ficava dentro da Quinta dos sete nomes, colado à ribeira, mas na margem norte da referida linha de água, já a estação que falo está na outra margem a escassos metros a Oeste.
Conclusão, grande sorte ter aparecido uma estação no mesmo sitio.
Belo sitio de inversão, hoje teve mínima de 0,7 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O meu sensor marca neste momento 7,9ºC, há cerca de 15 minutos em Lousa estavam *3ºC*, muito frio mesmo  Um dia terei de me aventurar e ir lá deixar um sensor durante a noite para registar a temperatura mínima.



Ficamos aguardar por isso.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:46)

2.7ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2020 às 22:13)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia de tempo anticiclónico, com sol, névoas matinais, frio durante a madrugada e um sol bem forte durante a tarde.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 14,6°C
Mín: 5,2°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 14,6°C
Mín: 4,1°C

Esta noite segue bem fria, com 6,7°C e céu limpo. Algo me diz que terei um novo recorde mínimo de temperatura na estação, daqui a umas horas.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2020 às 23:24)

Mais uma madrugada gélida seguida de uma tarde bem amena, sendo que a temperatura sofre uma enorme queda assim que o sol se põe. Tem sido assim na maioria dos últimos dias, assim nos próximos dias será...


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jan 2020 às 01:27)

Madrugada de ontem (dia 11) gelada por aqui também: *5°C  *
Já estou com uma valente constipação deste frio intenso combinado com a humidade... Tenho reparado em alguma geada nos terrenos do metro da Amadora este, local de boas inversões térmicas onde a temperatura com certeza vai abaixo dos 4°C! 

A temperatura máxima não ultrapassou os 13°C à sombra por aqui, a noite vai ainda mais gelada que ontem, a rondar os 7 graus (termómetro do carro)


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2020 às 01:32)

*-1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2020 às 02:18)

já tive -1.4ºC, agora mantém se nos -1/-0.9


----------



## rick80 (12 Jan 2020 às 03:15)

VCI Alcobaça - 0.3
Casa - 0.1
3h15 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (12 Jan 2020 às 08:33)

Bom dia! Hoje sim, noite bem fria, tenho neste momento no telheiro apenas +1,6ºC.
Geada generalizada carros e campos branquinhos.
Em baixo temperaturas actuais rede wunderground:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2020 às 10:44)

Mínima: *0,3°C* 

Pode muito bem ser a mínima mais baixa do ano. E mesmo a calhar... Vou abandonar o seguimento durante alguns meses e meter me noutro (o europeu). Deixo a periferia lisboeta em boas mãos e desejo a todos muita chuva e frio até ao Verão.

Despeço me com geada:


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2020 às 11:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *0,3°C*
> 
> Pode muito bem ser a mínima mais baixa do ano. E mesmo a calhar... Vou abandonar o seguimento durante alguns meses e meter me noutro (o europeu). Deixo a periferia lisboeta em boas mãos e desejo a todos muita chuva e frio até ao Verão.
> 
> Despeço me com geada:


Um abraço, @guisilva5000  vamos/vou ter saudades dos teus post's e das fantásticas fotos que partilhas.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2020 às 11:50)

minima de *-3.0ºC!*
não vi mas disseram estava daquelas grandes geadas


----------



## RStorm (12 Jan 2020 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia fresco e soalheiro, com céu limpo e brisa de N.
Pelas 9 horas era visível uma pequena camada de geada nos terrenos, mas não tão intensa.

Mínima de hoje: *2,3ºC *
T. Atual: *12,8ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h 


guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *0,3°C*
> 
> Pode muito bem ser a mínima mais baixa do ano. E mesmo a calhar... Vou abandonar o seguimento durante alguns meses e meter me noutro (o europeu). Deixo a periferia lisboeta em boas mãos e desejo a todos muita chuva e frio até ao Verão.
> 
> Despeço me com geada:



Que faça boa viagem e que corra tudo bem  Cá esperamos por umas reportagens suas vindas da Europa, abraço


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2020 às 15:58)

Boas,

Minima fria em Alcabideche, desceu aos *4,0ºC*.
Houve geada na localidade.

Faço ideia da Atrozela,certamente com mínima de -*2,5ºC* / *-3ºC* e forte geada.
---
Hoje os meus familiares dos arredores de Mafra tiveram uma geada daquelas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2020 às 17:26)

Hoje de manhã em Lousa (enviado por um amigo), e o carro estava num local abrigado, junto ao rio imagino o frio


----------



## Toby (12 Jan 2020 às 17:49)

Trabalho de jardim com M80


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2020 às 18:11)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia mais frio deste Inverno por cá com mínima de 0.5°c ,imagino nos locais de inversão do concelho  Para esta noite/madrugada deixei o sensor devidamente colocado e abrigado no Alambre para registar a mínima  A tarde foi de muito sol, com as máximas a rondar os 15°c por Azeitão, bom para passear  O problema é que já vão sendo muitas tardes boas para passear, hoje fiz uma corrida pela serra e já está  tudo muito seco  Neste momento já vai descendo bem , com uns actuais 9.9°c ! Boa sorte nesta nova etapa da tua vida @guisilva5000 , que corra tudo pelo melhor 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:48)

9,9 graus

Hoje ao final da madrugada houve um despiste em Seiça, por acaso próximo da zona estação que todos conhecemos.
A mínima foi de - 4 graus, não me admirava nada que houvesse gelo na estrada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2020 às 19:20)

Por cá este inicio de noite segue já algo fresca, com 8.5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2020 às 21:18)

2.3ºC, mais frio que ontem,ontem tinha 2.7 às 21.40's


----------



## rmsg (12 Jan 2020 às 21:24)

Vou com -0,3 ºC, mais frio que ontem


----------



## srr (12 Jan 2020 às 22:36)

Zero ; Zero ;Zero

Se não vier vento  deve descer até -4.

Amanha confirmo.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2020 às 22:44)

0.7ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

Boa noite, 
A mínima na passada madrugada empatou com a do dia 8. Foi de 2,8°C na Charneca. 
No entanto, noutras zonas, a temperatura foi ainda mais baixa. Corroios teve uma temperatura de 1,1°C (a mais baixa deste Inverno) e Vale Figueira teve uma mínima de -0,9°C (também a mais baixa deste inverno).  

O dia até foi relativamente quente, mas a noite segue já bem fria, com uma temperatura de 5,9°C por aqui. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 14,9°C
Mín: 2,8°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 1,1°C 

De salientar que, nos dias 18, 19, 20, 21 e 22, por questões de trabalho, irei viajar a Idanha-a-Nova, mais concretamente a Zebreira. 
Possivelmente irei ver chuva.  
___________________
@Ricardo Carvalho Pois, já seria de esperar que estivesse tudo seco, com estas geadas todas que temos tido...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jan 2020 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

tenho andado desaparecido, portanto há que pôr a contabilidade em dia no que respeitas às temperaturas. 



Mammatus disse:


> Muito sol por esta hora em Lisboa, mas algum vento o que torna o ambiente algo fresco, sobretudo quando se está à sombra.
> 
> No Barreiro a mínima foi de 10.3ºC, em Palhais a mínima foi de 8.6ºC, mas é provável que este valor possa ser batido antes da meia noite uma vez que as noites de inversão estão de volta.


_
6ª feira_
Barreiro
Max: 15.2ºC
Min: 10.3ºC 9.4ºC

Palhais
Max: 14.6ºC
Min: 8.6ºC 6.1ºC


No fim de semana não houve muito a relatar sobre as condições meteorológicas: tempo sereno, céu limpo, noites frias (sobretudo a madrugada de Domingo) alternando com dias que não foram desagradáveis em termos de sensação térmica, para tal contribuiu o vento que soprou fraco.

_Sábado_
Barreiro
Max: 15.2ºC
Min: 6.6ºC

Palhais
Max: 14.6ºC
Min: 4.9ºC


_Domingo_
Barreiro
Max: 15ºC
Min: *3.9ºC *(a mais baixa deste início de ano)

Palhais
Max: 14.8ºC
Min: 1.7ºC


Agora, céu limpo e vento nulo, 7.2ºC
Palhais segue com 2.8ºC! 
(a ver se bate os 0.6ºC de dia 08).

Boa semana! 

P.S.: @guisilva5000, que corra tudo pelo melhor nos novos desafios que se avizinham. Votos de boa sorte!


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2020 às 01:50)

está muito a dançar  sigo com *-0.8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2020 às 03:00)

*-1.9ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 09:20)

Bom dia a todos. A geada hoje foi menor que ontem. O céu está fechado, talvez seja por isso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 09:20)

Bom dia a todos a geada hoje foi menor que ontem. O céu está fechado, talvez seja por isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2020 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
A manhã acordou com geada, embora leve, mas sigo com céu nublado, neste momento, e bem fresca por sinal.
Mínima: 1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2020 às 10:01)

Boas,

Novamente mínima fria de *4ºC*.

Nem tenho feito registos da geada/inversões, a saúde fala mais alto, tenho que me curar de uma bela gripe. 

Venham lá alguns mm, que já fazem falta.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2020 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

Mínima do ano muito perto de ser batida chegando aos 5.0ºC. Alguma geada nos locais habituais da cidade.
Ontem acabei por registar uma temperatura de +0,2ºC ás 2h da manhã numa zona do Parque da Paz, a escassos 200 metros da minha casa. Mais um poço de ar frio que acabei de descobrir ali e nem foi dos dias com mais potencial.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Jan 2020 às 10:16)

Bom dia, ontem a mínima foi de -1ºC hoje foi de -0.2ºC, por agora estão 4ºC e céu nublado com abertas, finalmente vêm ai alguma chuva para os próximos dias.


----------



## srr (13 Jan 2020 às 10:19)

Abrantes;

Minima -3 , na estação IPMI em Alvega.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2020 às 11:12)

temperatura deve ter estagnado, antes deitar tava -1.9, quando levantei tava -1.8 e a minima foi *-1.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2020 às 11:19)

david 6 disse:


> temperatura deve ter estagnado, antes deitar tava -1.9, quando levantei tava -1.8 e a minima foi *-1.9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2020 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria e com muita geada aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, agora já vai aquecendo.

A partir de quarta chega a chuvinha!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 12:23)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã fria e com muita geada aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, agora já vai aquecendo.
> 
> A partir de quarta chega a chuvinha!


Já chega amanhã...


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2020 às 12:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chega amanhã...



Para aqui amanha não deve dar nada, talvez para aí corra melhor!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 12:36)

MSantos disse:


> Para aqui amanha não deve dar nada, talvez para aí corra melhor!


A sério? As previsões para aqui dão chuva certa...


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2020 às 13:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério? As previsões para aqui dão chuva certa...



Aqui também deve cair qualquer coisa, mas deve ser muito pouco. A partir de quarta é que as previsões indicam alguma chuva mais consistente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2020 às 13:57)

Bom tarde pessoal,

Últimos duas noites/madrugadas muito frias, contudo por casa hoje a mínima foi bem mais alta  que ontem, 4.6°c! A estação do membro @vortex , que dista a 1km de minha casa registou 1.7°c, o sensor auriol que deixei no Alambre registou -2.4°c, imagino ontem  Que congelador  Hoje não tive possibilidade de fazer fotos , por falta de tempo, sorry! O dia segue fresco , já com muita nebulosidade presente, e agora que venha a precipitação, vamos ver o que vai ou não render a semana, seria muito importante uma boa rega   ECM generoso para cá , vamos ver 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2020 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde
Mínima mais baixa deste ano até agora, *1,3ºC 
*
Curioso que esta manhã quando saí de casa pelas 9:30, todos os campos estavam "limpos" e apenas com alguma humidade, mas havia duas parcelas pequenas totalmente pintadas de branco pela geada, mesmo estando exposto ao sol há já algum tempo  Um dia quando comprar um sensor, estes serão os primeiros locais a ser colocado, tenho a certeza que vou ficar impressionado com o resultado  

De resto, o dia segue fresco com céu nublado e algum sol. A antever a chegada da tão esperada chuvinha  

Extremos de ontem: *2,3ºC / 13,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *1,3ºC *
T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2020 às 15:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho Pois, já seria de esperar que estivesse tudo seco, com estas geadas todas que temos tido...



Pior foi mesmo o vento de Leste durante as últimas semanas, associado a este tempo anticiclónico amigo  A geada tem sempre alguns benefícios , quer no controle de pragas , quer para alguns sectores da agricultura!


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2020 às 17:32)

Boa tarde 

Setúbal 
13,0°C
72%
WSW fraco, 6 Km/h













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2020 às 17:37)

Este era o cenário, ontem ao inicio da manhã, do campo relvado de Tomar, mesmo no centro da cidade, junto ao rio Nabão.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2020 às 17:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom tarde pessoal,
> 
> Últimos duas noites/madrugadas muito frias, contudo por casa hoje a mínima foi bem mais alta  que ontem, 4.6°c! A estação do membro @vortex , que dista a 1km de minha casa registou 1.7°c, o sensor auriol que deixei no Alambre registou -2.4°c, imagino ontem  Que congelador  Hoje não tive possibilidade de fazer fotos , por falta de tempo, sorry! O dia segue fresco , já com muita nebulosidade presente, e agora que venha a precipitação, vamos ver o que vai ou não render a semana, seria muito importante uma boa rega   ECM generoso para cá , vamos ver
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Registei ontem -1.5ºC no cruzamento para o Vale do Rasca depois da Ribeira da Ajuda por volta das 1:30, o tal ponto que indentificámos. Vale a pena investigar melhor, aquilo tem potencial. Um pouco mais tarde, passei no Alambre, ainda desceu aos -2ºC . Já coloquei no tópico apropriado descrição de todo o percurso.


----------



## meko60 (13 Jan 2020 às 18:53)

Boa tarde.
Hoje esteve uma manhã fria, a mínima foi de 5,6ºC e a máxima de 13ºC.


----------



## remember (13 Jan 2020 às 18:53)

Boas pessoal,

Tenho andado meio desaparecido, não tem havido muito para relatar a não ser o frio danado que se tem feito sentir.

Ainda bem que vem lá chuvinha, mesmo sendo pouca é sempre bem vinda e sempre ameniza a "coisa" hehe

Mínima mais baixa do ano, atingida ontem com 3.9° C, hoje um pouco mais quente com mínima de 4.8°C.

Surgiu uma nova estação perto da Malveira, penso que é de uma empresa, pelo nome... A do cabeço de Montachique também voltou a reportar

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## cactus (13 Jan 2020 às 18:53)

hoje de manha quando cheguei a casa tinha geada á porta , a escassos 200 metros do mar , coisa que já não via a algum tempo . Manha muito fria no meu carro marcava 2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2020 às 20:46)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, o dia começou com nevoeiro. Foi um nevoeiro bem espesso, o mais espesso dos últimos tempos. 
Inclusive uns amigos meus estavam na Praia das Bicas, no Meco, e fotografaram o banco de nevoeiro a passar por cima da Arriba Fóssil, ao longe. Infelizmente não tenho aqui as fotografias. 

O nevoeiro entretanto dissipou-se por aqui quase ao meio-dia, mas permaneceu a norte do Tejo. Inclusive eram visíveis, ao longe, as nuvens de nevoeiro em Lisboa. 

A tarde foi bem amena, soalheira e com céu limpo. Entretanto, ao cair da noite, a temperatura desceu rapidamente.  Contudo, voltou a subir, devido à entrada de ar húmido, e não deverá descer mais. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,6°C
Mín: 3,0°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro) 

*Corroios *
Máx: 16,1°C 
Mín: 1,1°C

Agora estão 11,6°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jan 2020 às 22:04)

Boa noite,

Início do dia com nevoeiro que depois deu lugar a céu temporariamente muito nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco, que rodou para sul durante a tarde. 
Máxima de 16.8ºC.

A mínima foi de 5.4ºC, em Palhais o valor foi de 1.4ºC. Levantou-se aragem no final da madrugada acabando por estragar os "planos". 

Agora, céu muito nublado, 11.9ºC.
Vento fraco de sul... é sinal de chuva, segundo as gentes antigas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2020 às 22:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Registei ontem -1.5ºC no cruzamento para o Vale do Rasca depois da Ribeira da Ajuda por volta das 1:30, o tal ponto que indentificámos. Vale a pena investigar melhor, aquilo tem potencial. Um pouco mais tarde, passei no Alambre, ainda desceu aos -2ºC . Já coloquei no tópico apropriado descrição de todo o percurso.


 No Domingo também lá passei por  volta das 8.00h  Jorge, o carro marcou  -2, contudo não vi muita geada! Ia com a filhota para a natação nem sequer parei , mas por aquilo que tenho vindo a observar/registar contínuo a achar que o Alambre tem mais potencial, ainda hoje senti bem isso  Contudo , o próximo local a investigar será mesmo esse, mas a  nível de logística é mais difícil para mim, porque fica fora de caminho, mas nada que não se resolva com tempo e vontade , quando voltar a existir boas condições de inversão,  outro local que tenho vindo a observar que poderá ser interessante é perto da Lagoa da Pequena , esta semana passei lá duas vezes por  volta das 9.00h , e a temperatura nunca esteve acima de 1°c  Bom , mas agora venha de lá é alguma instabilidade, e a precipitação associada à mesma 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jan 2020 às 23:28)

Caíram alguns pingos


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2020 às 01:29)

Boas, 

Por Peniche, além do frio, não se passa mesmo nada.
Nada, além dos fins de tarde como este... hoje 

É isto e uma cicatriz na planta do pé que me anda a incomodar há dois dias! Nunca falha!...



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2020 às 10:59)

12.6° VENTO SUL


----------



## Thomar (14 Jan 2020 às 11:35)

Bom dia. O regresso da chuva, chuvisca fraco intermitente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 11:53)

Bom dia pessoal,

Primeiros chuvas de 2020 já se fazem sentir por cá, acumulado até ao ao momento de *2.0mm* por Azeitão  Pela zona alta de Sesimbra (Corredoura) , tempo invernal, com *5.3mm* , nevoeiro cerrado , e cerca de 12.5ºc ! Vamos lá ver o que vai este evento vai ou não render , incrível como ainda não existe consenso entre os modelos   Perfeitamente visível no radar o efeito orográfico da Arrábida a trabalhar nesta precipitação pré fontal  Saudades deste cheirinho a terra molhada


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jan 2020 às 11:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Primeiros chuvas de 2020 já se fazem sentir por cá, acumulado até ao ao momento de *1.5mm* por Azeitão  Pela zona alta de Sesimbra (Corredoura) , tempo invernal, com *5.3mm* , nevoeiro cerrado , e cerca de 12.5ºc ! Vamos lá ver o que vai este evento vai ou não render , incrível como ainda não existe consenso entre os modelos   Perfeitamente visível no radar o efeito orográfico da Arrábida a trabalhar nesta precipitação pré fontal  Saudades deste cheirinho a terra molhada


Confirmo! Bela chuvada, que não esperava, mas está a ser algo localizada nesta zona da margem sul.


----------



## efcm (14 Jan 2020 às 12:32)

Na amadora já chove


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2020 às 12:41)

Boa tarde.
Algo surpreendentemente, sigo com 3.6mm acumulados na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jan 2020 às 12:51)

Acumulado menor do que as zonas próximas da Arrábida, 1.02 mm.
Palhais com 3.05 mm


----------



## RStorm (14 Jan 2020 às 12:52)

Bom dia
Finalmente chuva 

Ontem chegou a cair um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 22h mas sem acumulação, apenas humidificou.
Hoje o dia começou com boas abertas de sol, mas a partir do meio da manhã encobriu e têm caído alguns aguaceiros fracos, sendo que desde há 30 minutos para cá, a chuva tem sido persistente e certinha. O acumulado segue nos *2,7 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem: *1,3ºC / 13,8ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *8,7ºC *
T. Atual: *12,2ºC*
HR: 85% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jan 2020 às 12:56)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia
> Finalmente chuva
> 
> Ontem chegou a cair um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 22h mas sem acumulação, apenas humidificou.



Sim, foi o tal aguaceiro que também registei, apenas humidificou as superfícies.

No radar ecos amarelos a entrar na Arrábida.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 12:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Confirmo! Bela chuvada, que não esperava, mas está a ser algo localizada nesta zona da margem sul.



Belíssima rega que não estava nas contas já para o dia de hoje, começa bem  

Sesimbra - 8.8mm  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15COTOV2
Azeitão - 5.1mm  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBAL22

Na serra deve ter chuvido o dobro, e pelo radar não se ficar por aqui, vem lá mais qualquer coisa


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2020 às 13:17)

neste momento


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2020 às 13:20)

Já chove fraco aqui por Alenquer!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2020 às 13:56)

Neste momento em Alvalade para nordeste. Chove fraco.




20200114_135152-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 14:24)

Boa tarde a todos. Começou a chover fraco agora...


----------



## RStorm (14 Jan 2020 às 14:25)

Parou de chover já há algum tempo. O céu mantém-se nublado, mas o sol por vezes espreita. O acumulado situa-se nos *3 mm*. 

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: S / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2020 às 14:33)

Três bons aguaceiros desde manhã cedo por aqui, sendo que o último por volta do meio-dia pode mesmo classificar-se como intenso.

Temperatura já esteve mais amena, mas devido ao intensificar do vento de S/SO está agora nos 12,3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2020 às 14:35)

Esta tarde segue já com aguaceiros fracos, desde as 14 horas, não contava que viesse tão cedo.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2020 às 14:39)

já parou de chover, 11.5ºC, 1.6mm


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2020 às 15:32)

Peniche ainda sem chuva. Tempo muito cinzento e frio. 
Começa a levantar vento. 
Já vejo as roupas nos varais a sul esvoaçarem muito.

Não tenho grande noção pois a gripe ainda não me deixou pôr os pés na rua este ano  mas acho que já lhe consegui dar ordem de despejo 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jan 2020 às 16:16)

Por aqui a chuva tem passado um pouco ao lado. Sigo com 1 mm acumulados hoje, no entanto está dentro do que esperava para hoje.  

Até à meia-noite deverá chover mais um pouco.  

Para contextualizar os acumulados da zona, a NETATMO de Vale Fetal tem um acumulado de 0 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 16:32)

Chuva moderada na Batalha 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2020 às 17:11)

Sigo com aguaceiros moderados, desde as 16:40, tem caído uma boa chuvinha, ao longo da tarde.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2020 às 17:53)

por aqui está calmo, está um pouco mais vento agora, sigo com 2mm


----------



## PaulusLx (14 Jan 2020 às 18:12)

Muita chuva aqui na Atalaia, perto de Almoster (Cartaxo/Santarém) chuva e aguaceiros moderados já bem há umas 3 horas


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2020 às 18:51)

Que grande chuvada acabou de cair, foi quase 1 hora, sempre de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que até fazia fumo, fiquei muito surpreendido, pois não estava á espera.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2020 às 20:37)

Boas

Por cá chuva nem vê-la.
Nos próximos dias deve aparecer.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jan 2020 às 22:22)

Boa noite,

mantém-se o acumulado da manhã, 1.02 mm.

Sigo com 15.6ºC, céu nublado, e vento de sul temporariamente forte, com rajadas.

EDIT: extremos: 16.7ºC / 11ºC


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2020 às 22:52)

A chover bem agora por aqui! algum vento 
Edit: 6.21 mm na estação Netatmo aqui ao pé.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 23:29)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade na última hora, com uma rajada já perto dos 50km'h ! Vamos ver se aquela linha de instabilidade a SW entra por cá, poderá dar uma boa animação  Temperatura também tem vindo a subir , e neste momento 15.2°c  

Edit: Rajada mais forte neste momento, já assobia bem 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jan 2020 às 23:58)

Já registou 60.5 km/h de rajada máxima.
Vento S/SW.

O meu avô costumava dizer que no Inverno quando o vento soprava do lado de Sesimbra era sinal de chuva. E é mesmo!
Lembro-me tão bem desta frase.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2020 às 00:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vento a aumentar de intensidade na última hora, com uma rajada já perto dos 50km'h ! Vamos ver se aquela linha de instabilidade a SW entra por cá, poderá dar uma boa animação  Temperatura também tem vindo a subir , e neste momento 15.2°c
> 
> Edit: Rajada mais forte neste momento, já assobia bem
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Sem dúvida! Rajadas bem fortes também por aqui. A rajada máxima até agora foi de 38 km/h.  



Mammatus disse:


> O meu avô costumava dizer que no Inverno quando o vento soprava do lado de Sesimbra era sinal de chuva. E é mesmo!
> Lembro-me tão bem desta frase.


A minha avó também dizia essa expressão. "Vento de Sesimbra, ou chove ou zimbra." 

Sobre o dia que passou, estes foram os dados obtidos: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 8,8°C
Prec: 1 mm 

*Corroios *
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 8,4°C 

Agora estão 15,4°C e céu pouco nublado.   

PS: Tenho o pressentimento de que este evento será mais intenso do que o indicado nos modelos. Espero não estar enganado!


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2020 às 01:13)

Carga de água monumental em Peniche. Foi localizada e não se demorou muito por cá 
O vento já sopra forte e com rajadas bem marcadas.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2020 às 01:54)

esta frentinha a ter um único buraco, onde estou e Coruche, vou acumulado 0


----------



## aoc36 (15 Jan 2020 às 07:48)

Mas que grande chuvada pela Figueira da Foz


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2020 às 08:17)

Por aqui, as linhas de instabilidades pré-frontais passaram todas ao lado. No entanto, a frente fria não tarda irá atingir a Região.  

Neste momento estão 15,7°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2020 às 08:25)

Bom dia

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche! 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2020 às 08:27)

Abrantes,

Tudo como dantes :-) , nuvens cinzento claro, sem chuva.


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2020 às 08:40)

Era bom a estação meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro estar a funcionar, não era? Pois era!... mas não está!  Apesar de estar toda "bonitinha"...












]

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (15 Jan 2020 às 08:54)

chove forte pelas Caldas da Rainha


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 09:32)

Bom dia a todos. Chuva muito forte esta manhã. Agora parece querer aliviar 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (15 Jan 2020 às 09:40)

Manhã de muita chuva quase sempre forte. Não esperava tanto acumulado tendo por base o modelo GFS.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 10:15)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com agauceiros fracos a moderados, praticamente sem interrupções, logo desde o final da madrugada, tem sido uma excelente rega.


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2020 às 10:42)

ABT

3,50 mm. Pouquinho.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jan 2020 às 10:42)

Tem sido cargas fortes desde ha horas aqui em Alenquer, ainda ha pouco foi um aguaceiro muito forte 
Estação Netatmo aqui perto a 2 kms hoje já vai com 9.9mm! (ontem acumulava 6.5mm)


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2020 às 10:47)

Boas, 

0,3 mm por cá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 11:47)

Aproveitei agora uma aberta, para ir dar uma volta pelos campos, e os solos está já novamente a libertarem muita água, inclusive as linhas de água temporárias que já tinham secado, voltaram a ganhar de novo vida.
Entre a tarde de ontem, e até ao momento, caiu uns 25 mm.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2020 às 11:57)

tudo a meia duzia km a norte... sigo com 0.4mm


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2020 às 12:27)

CHUVADA!!!  com radar azul clarinho


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2020 às 12:36)

david 6 disse:


> CHUVADA!!!  com radar azul clarinho



Aqui pelo Monte da Barca nada até ao momento! Aliás que tivesse dado conta não ocorreu nenhuma precipitação desde o início da manhã. A animação a passar toda a Norte embora não muito longe.

Veremos se ainda temos direito a pelo menos uns pingos por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2020 às 12:53)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui pelo Monte da Barca nada até ao momento! Aliás que tivesse dado conta não ocorreu nenhuma precipitação desde o início da manhã. A animação a passar toda a Norte embora não muito longe.
> 
> Veremos se ainda temos direito a pelo menos uns pingos por aqui...



pois realmente passou tudo meia duzia km a norte tristeza, tive agora este aguaceiro privado para mim  subiu 0.4 para 2.4mm, mas mesmo assim.. nesta zona anda tudo assim, senão fosse este aguaceiro tinha 0.4, coruche ipma tem 0.5, duas em coruche têm 0.3, uma nos foros coruche tem 0.6


----------



## RStorm (15 Jan 2020 às 13:06)

Boa Tarde

Ontem não choveu mais desde o meu último post e até houve boas abertas durante a tarde. O vento é que aumentou e bem de intensidade.
O acumulado ficou-se pelos *3 mm*. 

Hoje o dia tem sido de autêntico inverno à "moderna", ou seja, primaveril com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a nulo de SW  Acumulado zero, apesar de ainda ter caído alguns chuviscos  Já nem com corrente de SW se vê chuva decente... 

Extremos de ontem: *8,7ºC / 16,3ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *14,2ºC *
T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jan 2020 às 14:19)

entre ontem e hoje 17 mm aqui na zona , nada mau...


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2020 às 14:37)

ABRANTES
Penso que a frente já passou ;

Rendeu 7 mm

Venha  aproxima.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2020 às 15:07)

Boa tarde

O que terá chovido esta noite e manhã já secou  no chão. Algumas raras poças indicam que terá caído 1 a 2 mm.

17,4°C estável 
80% tendência de subida
SSE até 15 Km/h (nuvens vêm de SSW)

A análise sinoptica das 12h mostra que a frente tem duas ondulações ao largo da costa. Estamos em massa de ar tropical.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2020 às 15:24)

8.6mm
Esse é um bom resumo do dia.(preto, cinza, branco, azul),


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2020 às 15:48)

Por aqui nada de muito especial. Agora céu com abertas no aeroporto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 15:52)

Aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 17:45)

Por aqui, apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da tarde, de resto o céu esteve sempre nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2020 às 19:51)

Boa noite,

Já pelo Ribatejo. Viagem pontuada por períodos de chuva desde o Porto até perto de Coimbra, depois algum sol até à serra d'Aire que estava mal disposta com um grande capacete  Base das nuvens quase a tocar o asfalto da A1. Alguma chuva por ali e também na zona de Santarém, por vezes com alguma intensidade. 

Vouga e Mondego já correm dentro das margens, Polje de Minde ainda com água. Campos alagados ali pelas margens do Alviela.
Agora por Samora não chove, e está bastante ameno. 15ºC em Vila Franca, deve estar sensivelmente o mesmo por aqui.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Jan 2020 às 21:56)

Boa noite,

o acumulado de hoje resume-se a um redondo zero!

Máxima muito elevada de 19.4ºC  e mínima até ao momento de 15.3ºC.
Vento moderado a forte de SW durante boa parte do dia, enfraqueceu com o cair da noite.

Sigo com 16.4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2020 às 22:51)

Boa Noite,
Fiz a viagem desde Elvas, que até Lisboa foi sem chuva e só após a capital é que choveu algo na zona de Vila Franca/Alenquer. Entretanto, só voltou a chover na zona de Fátima e tal como o @João Pedro referiu, a Serra de Aire e Candeeiros tinha um valente capacete. 
Desde que estou em Leiria ainda não houve sinais de chuva e só já espero algo amanhã. Nada de frio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2020 às 23:38)

Boa noite, 
Como já se esperava pela previsão dos modelos, a frente, ao passar pela Região de Lisboa, dissipou-se completamente. Inclusive acumulou bem em zonas a 15 km a norte de Lisboa, mas por aqui a frente resumiu-se a uns chuviscos que nada acumularam. 
Inclusive durante a tarde houve bastantes abertas, com o céu limpinho durante algum tempo. 

No entanto, de acordo com o modelo europeu, a frente de amanhã será bem melhor que a de hoje, e sábado será o dia. A ver se isso se cumpre. 

O que eu não estava à espera era de que chovesse tanto no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,0°C 
Mín: 14,8°C 
Prec: 0 mm (fiasco) 

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,2°C
Mín: 15,1°C 

Agora estão 15,7°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2020 às 08:21)

Bom dia.

Neste momento desde Alvalade. Céu muito nublado no quadrante oeste.




20200116_081818-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2020 às 10:03)

Bom dia

Alguém notou que esta noite esteve bastante quente? 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2020 às 10:58)

Vento aumentou bastante de intensa nos últimos 15 minutos e sopra com rajadas fortes neste momento.
Ainda no chove.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 12:07)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui está a aumentar bem o vento...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2020 às 12:25)

Boas, vento forte na zona do aeroporto, uiva bem pelas janelas do escritório.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2020 às 12:50)

Boa tarde,

Confirma-se o aumento da intensidade do vento também pela Cova da Piedade. Rajada máxima de *61km/h* pelas 11h.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2020 às 13:54)

Aumentou ainda mais o vento em termos de média. 16.4C na Gago Coutinho.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (16 Jan 2020 às 14:02)

Manhã calma por Almada, sem chuva, algumas abertas mas com vento a intensificar-se.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2020 às 14:04)

Esta tarde segue com vento moderado, bastante desconfortável, e céu nublado.


----------



## RStorm (16 Jan 2020 às 14:27)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui continuo com um acumulado bem redondinho, nada choveu desde ontem  Prossigo com o mesmo panorama: céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas, mas desta vez com vento mais intenso de SW, que tem soprado moderado a forte com rajadas.
A frente que aí se aproxima parece ter bom aspeto, portanto veremos se seremos bem compensados nas próximas horas
Extremos de ontem: *14,2ºC / 19,2ºC  
*
Mínima de hoje: *12,1ºC *
T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: SW / 15,8 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 14:52)

Boas!

Hoje estou por Santo Estêvão (Benavente), o prato do dia para já é: céu muito nublado e vento per vezes forte, para o prato ficar mais composto falta regar com uma chuvada que até ver ainda não chegou.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (16 Jan 2020 às 14:52)

Boa tarde, sigo com 17ºC,  e céu nublado espero que chova já que ontem foi uma miséria, apenas 0.3mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 15:02)

Começou a chover agora com umas gotas grossas... 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2020 às 15:06)

Boas,
Por Leiria, a manhã teve ainda boas abertas, mas atualmente já está tudo coberto e algo escuro para Oeste. A frente vai-se aproximando, mas pelo radar será rápida a sua passagem visto que é muito pouco extensa. 

Destaque para o vento que tem sido por vezes forte, mas mesmo assim não tem estado frio.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2020 às 15:07)

por aqui em modo de espera da chuva, dia vai sendo marcado por céu nublado, por vezes o sol espreita timidamente, e com vento com algumas rajadas fortes, já tive rajada *51.5km/h*, sigo com 17.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2020 às 15:37)

Boa tarde 

Vento forte de Sul, 30 a 40 Km/h, rajadas curtas 

16,3°C
A noite foi morna, não desceu dos 14°C.
72%

De vez em quando caem pingos esparsos. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 15:39)

Vai aumentando a chuva e o vento... 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2020 às 15:40)

Começou agora mesmo a cair uns pingos grossos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 15:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vai aumentando a chuva e o vento...
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


Chuva moderada a forte agora. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 16:05)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Vento cada vez mais forte por Azeitão , com rajadas constantes acima dos *40km´h* , e uma máxima de *54.1km´h* , ontem a máxima foi de *18.9ºc *  A mínima de hoje até a momento é de *14.9ºc*  Contudo a mesma ainda não foi feita, isso deve acontecer mais logo depois da passagem da frente fria  Vamos lá ver o que rendem estas duas superfícies frontais até Sábado , chuva precisa-se !!
No passado fim de semana estive numa quinta em Azeitão a tirar umas fotos assim a "sucapa" do dono, que foi recentemente vendida por 22 milhões de Euros ! Como sei que conheces, gostas e já falámos disso uma vez, o Palácio da Comenda , e a dita Herdade já foram vendidos a um cidadão estrangeiro por 50 milhões de Euros @João Pedro  Coisa pouca!!
https://setubalmais.pt/estrangeiro-compra-palacio-da-comenda-para-residir/
Desculpem o off- topic  Fica os registos da tal quinta, e do Palácio da Comenda que tinha feito a cerca de dois anos!

*Quinta das Torres , Janeiro 2020*




Palace, Quinta das Torres, Azeitão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Palace, Quinta das Torres, Azeitão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Palace, Quinta das Torres, Azeitão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





Palace, Quinta das Torres, Azeitão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Palácio da Comenda , Dezembro 2018*




IMG_3326 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2020 às 16:05)

Chove bastante pesada em Peniche. Vento forte com rajadas.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 16:29)

Finalmente, depois de tantos dias, alguma chuva! 
Chove moderado a forte neste momento, com rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2020 às 16:41)

Muita chuva neste momento.
Radar medonho!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 16:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Finalmente, depois de tantos dias, alguma chuva!
> Chove moderado a forte neste momento, com rajadas bem fortes.


Foi um aguaceiro que pouco durou, porque a frente, na realidade, ainda não chegou. O acumulado do aguaceiro foi de 0,1 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2020 às 16:49)

Chuva forte!  frente fria a passar...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2020 às 16:50)

8 mm em 10 minutos.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

Pelo Cacém chuva moderada a forte neste momento!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (16 Jan 2020 às 16:55)

aqui finalmente tambem chove, mas ainda fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2020 às 16:55)

Valente carga de água, mas muito rápida. Notável descida de temperatura e já lá vem céu limpo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2020 às 16:56)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 16:57)

Tem sido chuva a sério... sempre moderada a forte!


----------



## MrCrowley (16 Jan 2020 às 17:01)

Chove copiosamente em Oeiras há 10 minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:02)

Chuva bem forte agora! Aumenta o vento!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 17:04)

Céu bem escuro a Oeste. 
Vêm aí uma carga das grandes, pelo radar. 

PS: O vento também aumentou.


----------



## tucha (16 Jan 2020 às 17:06)

Estou na praia de carcavelos agora e chove torrencialmente, com rajadas que até fazem abanar o meu Quasquai...
Visibildade quase nula, impressionante, estou na praia da torre, via a costa até perder de vista, neste momento não se vê nada em frente, só se vê branco!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2020 às 17:12)

Chuva muito forte na zona do aeroporto, que carga de água


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 17:13)

Finalmente, tenho as imagens de um amigo meu que tirou várias fotografias na zona do Cabo Espichel. Ainda tenho só duas, mas espero tê-las todas até ao final da próxima semana:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:15)

Rendeu rajada de 70 km/h e 8 mm.
A rajada é banal para cá .
Já os 8 mm são preciosos!!


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:15)

está a chegar a frente aqui agora  começa a chover com vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 17:16)

De repente ficou escuro como breu. 
Vem aí um eco vermelho.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Jan 2020 às 17:16)

Chuva torrencial agora aqui no Marquês


----------



## Iuri (16 Jan 2020 às 17:18)

Ia sair agora de mota de Lisboa para Oeiras e vou é ficar quieto...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 17:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chuva muito forte na zona do aeroporto, que carga de água



Eco laranja  Provavelmente Lisboa mergulhada num verdadeiro caos no trânsito , devido a hora que é!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:26)

Aguaceiros fortes agora mesmo, que até faz fumo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 17:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eco laranja  Provavelmente Lisboa mergulhada num verdadeiro caos no trânsito , devido a hora que é!



E não é que está mesmo! 





Infelizmente, o eco vermelho não veio para aqui, mas vêm uns belos ecos laranjas.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 17:28)

Boas!

A chuva mais consistente também já chegou aqui, chove moderadamente. 

Deverá dar algo entre os 5 e os 10mm, mas veremos...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 17:34)

Finalmente, a superfície frontal! 
Chuva forte, com pingas bem grossas!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2020 às 17:36)

E depois da "tempestade"...






Destaque para o facto do vento estar completamente nulo neste momento.

*5.4mm* acumulados no Aeródromo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Jan 2020 às 17:39)

Aqui terá começado pelas 17H15m e foi brutal. Nunca tinha visto tal intensidade em tão curto espaço de tempo. A rua ficou um rio e não se conseguia ver nada - qual míope - devido à espessa cortina de chuva.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 17:41)

Boas!

A chuva mais consistente também já chegou aqui, chove moderadamente. 

Deverá dar algo entre os 5 e os 10mm, mas veremos...


MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A chuva mais consistente também já chegou aqui, chove moderadamente.
> 
> Deverá dar algo entre os 5 e os 10mm, mas veremos...



Chuva forte agora! A frente a passar por aqui!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2020 às 17:43)

Ficou um belo céu a leste com direito a arco íris e tudo à passagem da frente


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:45)

tá a chover menos do que pensava e que mostra o radar..vou com 1.6mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:46)

Já acalmou... o céu ainda está escuro mas já não chove nem faz vento.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2020 às 17:46)

Parou de chover há pouco na Póvoa, não foi além de moderada. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já acalmou... o céu ainda está escuro mas já não chove nem faz vento.



Aqui também já passou, depois de uns 5 minutos de chuva torrencial, sigo agora apenas com uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:52)

chove mais agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 17:59)

A frente já passou também por aqui. 1,6 mm acumulados.  
Estava à espera de uns 5 a 7 mm, no mínimo. Enfim...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2020 às 18:16)

parou de chover, 3.6mm acumulados ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 18:19)

Chuva muito forte por Sesimbra, 9.9mm acumulados na última hora!  Olhando para o radar ainda vai chover durante mais algum tempo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2020 às 18:30)

Antes da chegada da frente, início da chuva, pelas 15h30, o vento tinha passado a moderado:


Outros vídeos dos últimos dias:

Ontem, 4ªfeira 15:

2ªfeira, 13, de Santa Iria a Setúbal, pela ponte Vasco da Gama


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 18:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Chuva muito forte por Sesimbra, 9.9mm acumulados na última hora!  Olhando para o radar ainda vai chover durante mais algum tempo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Rain rate 30.6 mm/hr neste momento, acumulado disparou para os 15.4mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 18:39)

Abençoada


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2020 às 19:15)

Boas pessoal, 

Alguma animação, mas bem aquém do que esperava lol era suposto cair mais umas horinhas...

5.5mm acumulados por aqui, temperatura a descer já se nota o ar frio, 13.3°C com 82% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (16 Jan 2020 às 19:23)

5.1mm e pronto acabou.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2020 às 19:44)

Das 17h às 18h, os acumulados em Lisboa foram:
13,9mm no Geofísico
11,2mm na Tapada da Ajuda
7,0mm na Gago Coutinho


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 19:56)

Está nevoeiro cerrado e muita humidade...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2020 às 20:03)

entretanto em Lisboa o costume


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jan 2020 às 20:10)

9.8 mm hoje aqui em Alenquer na minha estação de referencia. Nada mau, choveu bem, por agora tudo calmo. 13ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 20:12)

david 6 disse:


> entretanto em Lisboa o costume


Ia agora falar disso. Inundações na baixa de Lisboa com 14mm... Hospital de São José em contingência devido a inundações nas instalações... e isto com esta chuvinha, se chovesse a sério o que seria?


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2020 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ia agora falar disso. Inundações na baixa de Lisboa com 14mm... Hospital de São José em contingência devido a inundações nas instalações... e isto com esta chuvinha, se chovesse a sério o que seria?



É verdade, depois não é de admirar que quando caem 40 mm, ou mais, seja um verdadeiro caos, pela nossa capital, que bem precisa de ser mais verde, para ver se baixa o seu nível de impermeabilização, o que não será fácil de todo.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2020 às 20:25)

Boa noite por aqui choveu moderado a forte durante a tarde agora tudo calmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ia agora falar disso. Inundações na baixa de Lisboa com 14mm... Hospital de São José em contingência devido a inundações nas instalações... e isto com esta chuvinha, se chovesse a sério o que seria?


Se chovesse o que chove na maior parte destes eventos no Norte e Centro, seria um caos. Lisboa não está nada preparada para as cheias. Aliás, nem Lisboa nem os arredores da cidade...  
___________________
Estive a ver as imagens de radar e já percebi por que raio é que, por aqui, choveu tão pouco em relação a outros pontos da Margem Sul. 

Foi este o "eco laranja" que produziu alguma chuva torrencial durante uns 3 minutos. 





E, depois...





Que azar, a frente quebrou exatamente no meu bairro! Daí os meus míseros 1,6 mm.  

Entretanto, a frente voltou a reunir-se ao dirigir-se uns quilómetros para sul. Para contextualizar a situação, coloquei a localização das casas dos membros @Ricardo Carvalho e @Jorge_scp. 





E pronto, mais um completo fiasco. A ver se a frente de sábado compensa estes dias de muita parra.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2020 às 21:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Vento cada vez mais forte por Azeitão , com rajadas constantes acima dos *40km´h* , e uma máxima de *54.1km´h* , ontem a máxima foi de *18.9ºc *A mínima de hoje até a momento é de *14.9ºc*   Contudo a mesma ainda não foi feita, isso deve acontecer mais logo depois da passagem da frente fria Vamos lá ver o que rendem estas duas superfícies frontais até Sábado , chuva precisa-se !!
> No passado fim de semana estive numa quinta em Azeitão a tirar umas fotos assim a "sucapa" do dono, que foi recentemente vendida por 22 milhões de Euros ! Como sei que conheces, gostas e já falámos disso uma vez, o Palácio da Comenda , e a dita Herdade já foram vendidos a um cidadão estrangeiro por 50 milhões de Euros @João Pedro Coisa pouca!!
> ...


Fantásticas notícias! De onde será o endinheirado? 
Foste à Quinta das Torres, que maravilha de sítio  Fotos belíssimas 

---------------------
Eu hoje pela capital ribatejana; Santarém. Pela hora do almoço fui espreitar o Tejo desde o alto; das muralhas do castelo no jardim das Portas do Sol. Estava uma ventania impressionante, mas não chovia, ainda. Viria mais tarde, sensivelmente por volta das 16h00.

O Tejo lá ia, nem muito cheio nem muito vazio, composto vá, pelo menos aparentemente. Bancos de areia visíveis, indicadores da pouca profundidade das águas...



River Tagus from above. Santarém, 16-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Tagus from above. Santarém, 16-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Tagus from above. Santarém, 16-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

No regresso a Samora já chovia bem, e grande parte da viagem foi feita debaixo de chuva e vento fortes; a frente apanhou-me mesmo na A1. Os acumulados nas estações amadoras a sul de Santarém andam pelos 8-10 mm.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Jan 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite,

estava a trabalhar durante a intempérie, só quando cheguei a casa e vi as notícias é que tive conhecimento de que ocorreram problemas em alguns pontos da Baixa.
Quando saí por volta das 17:30, na zona do Campo Pequeno já não estava a chover, mas o céu estava muito escuro a leste e com abertas a oeste, como estava com pressa não tirei foto.
Notei a temperatura mais fresca, como seria de esperar após a passagem da frente fria.

O Barreiro passou um pouco ao lado tendo em conta o acumulado, 3.30 mm.
Máxima de 17.7ºC, a mínima registada foi de 14.4ºC próximo do final da tarde, mas não dou este valor como fechado.
Rajada máxima de 68.4 km/h.

Sigo agora com 15.5ºC, céu maioritariamente limpo, e vento praticamente nulo.
Diria que o pós-frontal deverá ser fraquito a avaliar pelo satélite.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 22:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Vento cada vez mais forte por Azeitão , com rajadas constantes acima dos *40km´h* , e uma máxima de *54.1km´h* , ontem a máxima foi de *18.9ºc *  A mínima de hoje até a momento é de *14.9ºc*  Contudo a mesma ainda não foi feita, isso deve acontecer mais logo depois da passagem da frente fria  Vamos lá ver o que rendem estas duas superfícies frontais até Sábado , chuva precisa-se !!
> No passado fim de semana estive numa quinta em Azeitão a tirar umas fotos assim a "sucapa" do dono, que foi recentemente vendida por 22 milhões de Euros ! Como sei que conheces, gostas e já falámos disso uma vez, o Palácio da Comenda , e a dita Herdade já foram vendidos a um cidadão estrangeiro por 50 milhões de Euros @João Pedro  Coisa pouca!!
> ...


Como previsto a temperatura mais baixa do dia foi atingida agora com 13.4°c, mas ainda não será esta a mínima do dia muito provavelmente! Neste momento em contraste com a tarde, o vento é nulo, tudo sereno lá fora, mas o final de tarde por Sesimbra foi valente, em Azeitão choveu bem menos  , mas mais importante foi que choveu bem na serra  É verdade@João Pedro , quem será o dito cujo?! Também muito curiosidade por cá para saber quem será o novo vizinho  E sim, é  verdade, a Quinta das Torres é belíssima,mas os novos donos não são lá muito hospitaleiros  Enfim, lá tive que saltar o muro!   Já à muito que não via o Tejo assim, obrigado pela partilha 
Quanto a ti amigo @"Charneca" Mundial à dias assim, no Sábado serás recompensado pela mãe natureza 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

O que já foi esse rio em tempos de invernia e o que é ele agora...nem com toda a chuva que já caiu ele se recompôs, parece-me bem abaixo do caudal que devia ter em Janeiro.  Mas, temos um ministro do ambiente  que diz que tem muita água e vai normal, é porque vai...


João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas notícias! De onde será o endinheirado?
> Foste à Quinta das Torres, que maravilha de sítio  Fotos belíssimas
> 
> ---------------------
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2020 às 22:40)

jamestorm disse:


> O que já foi esse rio em tempos de invernia e o que é ele agora...nem com toda a chuva que já caiu ele se recompôs, parece-me bem abaixo do caudal que devia ter em Janeiro.  Mas, temos um ministro do ambiente  que diz que tem muita água e vai normal, é porque vai...


Já nem me lembro da última cheia em Samora, em que todas as partes baixas da então vila ficavam debaixo de água... e em Santarém não se deveriam ver os bancos de areia nesta altura do ano, de facto... mas esperava encontrá-lo pior, tendo em conta alguns comentários que fui lendo por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2020 às 23:29)

Por Lisboa... 







Vídeo da RTP: https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/inundacoes-em-lisboa_v1198544


----------



## AMFC (16 Jan 2020 às 23:47)

Estava na zona de s. Bento na altura do temporal e não foi uma chuvinha qualquer, foram 15 a 20 minutos de chuva torrencial e em meio urbano é o suficiente para provocar cheias rápidas.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Jan 2020 às 00:02)

Mammatus disse:


> O Barreiro passou um pouco ao lado tendo em conta o acumulado, 3.30 mm.
> Máxima de 17.7ºC, a mínima registada foi de 14.4ºC próximo do final da tarde, mas não dou este valor como fechado.



Valor da mínima fechado, 14.4ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2020 às 00:09)

Boa noite,
O dia começou com céu limpo e acabou com céu quase limpo. Durante a tarde, ocorreu a passagem da frente, que infelizmente foi um completo fiasco. Veremos se sábado corre melhor. 
O mês segue com 4,8 mm, muito abaixo do normal (por volta de 100 mm).  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 11,3°C
Prec: 1,5 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,5°C
Mín: 11,2°C 

Agora estão 11,5°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2020 às 08:09)

Bom dia.

Manhã com algumas nuvens, mais fresca que as anteriores devido à passagem da frente fria ontem ao final da tarde.

Bonito nascer-do-Sol desde Alvalade, daqueles momentos em que não são necessários filtros para evidenciar o cenário 




20200117_075751-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2020 às 09:08)

Ontem em Sesimbra a frente foi bem generosa, com 19.3 mm em Sampaio e 15 mm no Zambujal. Claramente acima do resto da Margem Sul, uma vez mais.

Venha mais uma chuvinha amanhã, para depois recebermos algum frio, finalmente!

EDIT: Nem foi preciso esperar por amanhã. Pelo radar será provavelmente o único concelho onde chove neste momento, parece que tenho íman 

Chuva moderada durante alguns minutos, *2.79* *mm* até ao momento. *32.6 mm* este mês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2020 às 09:51)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, sendo a visiblidade inferior a 50 metros, e está tudo, com muita humidade, pois parece que caiu, hoje outra chuvada.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2020 às 09:55)

david 6 disse:


> parou de chover, 3.6mm acumulados ...



Ficou aquém do esperado... 

Infelizmente começa a ser habitual as frentes "despedaçarem-se" quando passam para Sul do Tejo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2020 às 10:26)

Em Alvalade está-se a meter nevoeiro


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

Jorge_scp disse:


> EDIT: Nem foi preciso esperar por amanhã. Pelo radar será provavelmente o único concelho onde chove neste momento, parece que tenho íman
> 
> Chuva moderada durante alguns minutos, *2.79* *mm* até ao momento. *32.6 mm* este mês.



Confirmo o aguaceiro Jorge, hoje vim para Sesimbra pela estrada de Calhariz, e está tudo bem regado, e com muita humidade  Por Azeitão 0.6mm desde a meia noite,mas tudo igualmente muito húmido!  Ver se para a semana estas poças de água congelam nos sítios de inversão  Madrugada de 20 e 21 com um potencial brutal para se fazer grandes registos de mínimas  Depois nos dias seguintes , os modelos vão mostrando uma possível sinóptica cada vez mais interessante para o Sul , nomeadamente no Baixo-Alentejo , e Sotavento algarvio


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2020 às 11:04)




----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2020 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado durante toda a noite que acabou por acumular 0.3mm. O cenário matinal visto da ponte era deslumbrante, um enorme "tapete" de nuvens a cobrir o rio tejo de uma ponta á outra.
Condições actuais com 12.6ºC e humidade nos 100%.

@Ricardo Carvalho fantástico esse local, uma pena que um património desses esteja nesse estado. Belas fotos como sempre


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2020 às 13:14)

Boas,

Sol vai brilhando. 

A próxima madrugada promete ser bem regada, sendo que o ecm modele algo mais generoso.








fitness goals examples


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2020 às 14:33)

Boa tarde

85%
Neblina e restos do nevoeiro levantado (durante a noite esteve cerrado, mas com maior incidência nas zonas altas).

14,8°C, sol muito quente no entanto.

Vento fraco < 5Km/h, rumo variável. As nuvens médias  movimentam-se de W.
Nuvens altas (cirrostratus) e baixas, esparsas em todos os níveis.













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Jan 2020 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

A frente de ontem resumiu-se a uma bela chuvada torrencial que rendeu *8,1 mm*  Tudo dentro do previsto. No final do dia o céu começou a abrir, mas mais tarde instalou-se o nevoeiro e prolongou-se pela madrugada dentro. 
A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *11,4ºC*. 

Hoje o dia segue ameno, com períodos de nevoeiro e algum sol. Não espero nenhuma precipitação para hoje, a não ser algum aguaceiro que surja lá mais para a noite. 
Amanhã espero acumular mais alguma coisa   

Extremos de ontem: *11,4ºC / 18,0ºC / 8,1 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *10,9ºC *
T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui também choveu durante a noite. O aguaceiro acumulou 0,3 mm.  

Entretanto, durante a manhã, formou-se um nevoeiro bem espesso que, apesar de ter durado pouco tempo, acumulou mais 0,2 mm. O acumulado diário segue nos 0,5 mm. :surprise; 

Agora voltaram as nuvens, depois de uma manhã com céu pouco nublado, e estão 15,7°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jan 2020 às 18:14)

Obrigado @criz0r , parece que é desta que aquilo vai ser requalificado , sem dúvida um sítio brutal 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoje por cá dia estranho , com direito a um bocadinho de tudo! Nevoeiro e neblina matinal, dois aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã, depois muito sol , com máximas a rondar os 15/16ºc aqui pela zona, mas sempre com algum nevoeiro e nuvens baixas presentes! Agora venha de lá essa frente durante a noite/madrugada para deixar mais uns mm, satélite muito interessante  Fica uns registos do dia de hoje, com os campos já a apresentarem algum sinal  primaveril  Para a semana parece que vem ai o Inverno 

*9.00h 




Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Quinta de Calhariz , Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

13.00h




Sesimbra , Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrabida Natural Park, January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2020 às 18:24)

Boas,

Por cá estou com nevoeiro,não esperava.

Depois da chuva da próxima madrugada, lá vai entrar frio,principalmente a partir da noite de Domingo para Segunda.
Para cá o windchill promete ir aos negativos,pois vou ter minimas de 4ºC com vento forte!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2020 às 18:58)

Boa noite, 
Já a caminho de Idanha-a-Nova, de onde irei reportar até dia 22, fiz uma paragem em Torres Novas. 
Há pouco o carro registava 11°C e está céu muito nublado.  

Tenho a sorte de, nos próximos dias, ver chuva numa das zonas mais secas de Portugal.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Jan 2020 às 19:58)

Boa tarde/noite ,

belíssimas fotos @Ricardo Carvalho! Realmente os campos já têm uns tons primaveris devido à floração das azedas.

Saí do Barreiro com nevoeiro, do outro lado do Tejo estava sol, ainda que com bastante nebulosidade.
Máxima de 18ºC e mínima até ao momento de 13.8ºC.
0.25 mm de acumulado, quiçá do nevoeiro.

EDIT: valor da mínima fechado, 13.8ºC.


Final de tarde, cerca das 17:30, na João XXI, marcado pela nebulosidade alta, os primeiros indícios da frente que nos vai afectar durante a madrugada e manhã de amanhã.






Agora sigo com céu muito nublado, 14.1ºC e vento fraco de S/SE.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2020 às 20:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *January 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os campos com excelentes cores.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2020 às 21:20)

Boas,
Por Leiria, dia sem chuva e agradável. Ao longo da tarde, lá foi ficando cada vez mais coberto e neste momento já chove de forma fraca.
Umas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2020 às 21:48)

Começou agora mesmo a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2020 às 22:47)

Monsanto, começou a chover, pingos esparsos, céu encoberto.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 22:57)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado... o chão já está bem molhado!


----------



## jamestorm (17 Jan 2020 às 23:23)

Ja chove aqui em Alenquer. Pelo radar vai entrar bastante...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 23:44)

Chuva moderada a forte agora... também aumenta o vento.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2020 às 23:53)

Em Coruche


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jan 2020 às 00:03)

Obrigado @Mammatus e @Dan  Os campos estão realmente muito bonitos fruto da floração das azedas ( Oxalis pes-caprae) , contudo, não deixa de ser uma invasora!  Por cá já vai chovendo fraco, perspectiva.se uma boa rega durante a madrugada  Uma excelente noite para se estar à lareira a ver um bom filme 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2020 às 00:41)

acumulado do dia de ontem 0.8mm

hoje já parou de chover por enquanto sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jan 2020 às 00:54)

o radar promete, mas na realidade está  apenas a chuviscar ha uma hora...fraquinho para já.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Jan 2020 às 00:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado @Mammatus e @Dan  Os campos estão realmente muito bonitos fruto da floração das azedas ( Oxalis pes-caprae) , contudo, não deixa de ser uma invasora!  Por cá já vai chovendo fraco, perspectiva.se uma boa rega durante a madrugada  Uma excelente noite para se estar à lareira a ver um bom filme
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim, são bastante invasivas formando extensos tapetes amarelos. A beleza que engana! 
Normalmente são nestes dois meses (Janeiro, Fevereiro) que florescem, antecedendo a época primaveril.

Já vai chuviscando, por enquanto sem qualquer acumulação, vento ainda fraco de SW, 15.2ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2020 às 01:54)

Que chuvada começou a cair desde as 1h30!! Inicialmente fraca, depois moderada e de repente forte e persistente!
 O vento começou a intensificar e já sopra moderado!
Bela madrugada...


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jan 2020 às 02:14)

começa a chover bem por aqui, já com alguma intensidade...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2020 às 02:34)

Pela Póvoa, chuva fraca e chuvisco alternam. Pouca escorrência pela rua.

À meia-noite, vento fraco e assim se mantém, não vai além dos 5 Km/h  
13,8ºC
78%

O ramo quente do sistema frontal associado a este pequeno núcleo depressionário estará agora sobre o litoral.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Jan 2020 às 02:55)

Rain rate de 7.11 mm/h
Acumulado de 3.56 mm (a subir).
Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2020 às 02:56)

Que chuvada. 
Sigo com 14 mm.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2020 às 02:57)

Um vídeo time-lapse de ontem, 17, cerca das 14:30 na Póvoa.
Ventos contrários à superfície, trazendo o nevoeiro levantado residual de Leste, e nos níveis médio e alto, de Oeste:


Nesta altura chove moderado na Póvoa, mas ainda nenhum eco amarelo passou por aqui.
Passam mais a norte, VFX, ou mais a sul, Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2020 às 03:04)




----------



## cactus (18 Jan 2020 às 05:45)

aqui  chove moderado a forte , com rajadas de vento , esta situação já dura há horas...


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2020 às 07:36)

mesma coisa aqui


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2020 às 07:42)

A minha estação já leva um acumulado de 14,6 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2020 às 08:02)

26 mm por cá, excelente rega.

Rio de Mouro, Sintra: 36 mm
Galamares, Sintra: 34 mm
Penedo, Sintra: 30 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jan 2020 às 08:14)

Bom dia pessoa,

Choveu praticamente a madrugada toda, precipitação estatiforme fraca/moderada e depois forte,  que rendeu 17.5mm aqui por casa,  e 23.2mm por Sesimbra, belíssima  rega  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2020 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Aqui pela região, também não foi mau:

Azeitão: 17.5 mm
Brejos de Azeitão: 15.5 mm
Quinta do Anjo: 15.8 mm


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2020 às 08:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> 26 mm por cá, excelente rega.
> 
> Rio de Mouro, Sintra: 36 mm
> Galamares, Sintra: 34 mm
> Penedo, Sintra: 30 mm



Caro @jonas_87, onde acompanhas essas estações? Obrigado.

Estou a achar pouca acumulação na minha estação, tendo em conta os valores de Galamares e outro do Mucifal (dois locais muito perto). Isto, apesar dos meus valores estarem em linha com as outras Netamo "vizinhas".
É a primeira vez que a minha estação detecta chuva à séria, desde que a instalei em Dezembro. Tenho de ver se faço uma calibração e comparação com o pluviómetro de copo que tenho ao lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2020 às 08:45)

fhff disse:


> Caro @jonas_87, onde acompanhas essas estações? Obrigado.
> 
> Estou a achar pouca acumulação na minha estação, tendo em conta os valores de Galamares e outro do Mucifal (dois locais muito perto). Isto, apesar dos meus valores estarem em linha com as outras Netamo "vizinhas".
> É a primeira vez que a minha estação detecta chuva à séria, desde que a instalei em Dezembro. Tenho de ver se faço uma calibração e comparação com o pluviómetro de copo que tenho ao lado.



A de Galamares é do wunderground
, aqui

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILISBOAS8

As outras são da rede netatmo. 

De facto achei o teu valor um pouco aquém, pois na verdade choveu mesmo bastante na região cascais /Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2020 às 09:21)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma noite e madrugada de aguaceiros moderados, já esteve nevoeiro, ao inicio da manhã, mas já se dissipou, devido ao sol.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jan 2020 às 09:23)

Aqui na estação netatmo 13.24 mm achei o valor abaixo do que esperava para aquilo que choveu...caiu toda a noite e madrugada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 09:41)

Bom dia a todos. Choveu bem durante a noite. Agora chove moderado e persistente, nevoeiro cerrado e algum vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2020 às 10:41)

Aqui vai caíndo uns aguaceiros fracos, tipo morrinha, as linhas de água estão novamente a libertarem muita água, durante a madrugada, deveria ter uns 10 a 12 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2020 às 11:08)

Bom dia,
Pela Charneca caíram 14,5 mm durante a noite. De certa maneira, está dentro do que estava modelado para a zona.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2020 às 11:50)

acumulado de 10.8mm


----------



## Tonton (18 Jan 2020 às 12:37)

Boas,

28,7mm acumulados durante a noite na estação do Belas Clube de Campo, bem bom!


----------



## Mammatus (18 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

continuamos sob o padrão de frentes "express".  
Acumulado do 12.70 mm e rajada máxima de 64.4 Km/h.
Palhais com acumulado francamente melhor, 18.80 mm.

Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de W/NW e temperatura amena, 17.7ºC, mas já esteve 19.1ºC.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 13:43)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui ainda não parou de chover. Chuva fraca e persistente e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2020 às 13:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Aqui ainda não parou de chover. Chuva fraca e persistente e nevoeiro cerrado.



Aqui apenas caiu uma morrinha, logo ao inicio da manhã, e agora sigo com sol, céu parcialmente nublado, e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 14:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui apenas caiu uma morrinha, logo ao inicio da manhã, e agora sigo com sol, céu parcialmente nublado, e vento fraco a moderado.


Aqui ainda não parou e até aumentou de intensidade... agora é moderada e persistente.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jan 2020 às 14:24)

Boas! Tenho andado afastado, exames e trabalhos para entregar... Quarta e quinta choveu relativamente bem por Coimbra, embora não durante muito tempo, e vi fotos da Figueira com inundações perto de minha casa, com as Abadias completamente alagadas. Hoje no entanto o sol reina, com apenas algumas nuvens a leste


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2020 às 15:40)

Boa tarde.
Após uma noite de chuva contínua, o acumulado cifrou-se em 15,4mm.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jan 2020 às 16:47)

Boa Tarde

Mais uma frente generosa, rendendo um acumulado de *10,2 mm  *Chuva fraca/moderada e persistente durante toda a madrugada, por vezes com períodos fortes e rajadas de vento a acompanhar. 
A partir do inicio da manhã, o céu diminuiu de nebulosidade e ficou apenas parcialmente nublado, situação que se manteve ao longo do resto do dia, embora tenha havido boas abertas durante a tarde. Sensação abafada, mesmo com vento fraco de NW. 

Ontem, o nevoeiro deu lugar às nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde e assim se manteve o resto do dia. Ainda caíram uns pingos à noite, mas apenas molharam o chão. 

Extremos de ontem: *10,9ºC /* *16,3ºC*
Extremos de hoje: *14,6ºC* (até agora)* /* *17,9ºC /* *10,2 mm*

T. Atual: *16,0ºC*
HR: 67%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 18:29)

Não chove mas aumenta bastante o vento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2020 às 18:40)

A noite segue fresca, e com vento fraco, acabei de passar agora junto ao dois maiores ribeiros aqui da minha localidade, e estão no seu limite, inclusive, um dos quais já galgou por cima da estrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2020 às 19:28)

Boas,

13,8 graus.

Segunda-feira de manhã vai estar bem áspero.
Windchill previsto.
Faço ideia na Peninha e Montejunto.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jan 2020 às 20:19)

Vai chovendo na Figueira, com algum vento


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2020 às 20:37)




----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2020 às 21:06)

O vento começa agora a fazer-se ouvir de forma moderada.


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2020 às 21:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O vento começa agora a fazer-se ouvir de forma moderada.



Boa noite,

Devias montar uma boa estação na tua casa.
Com os ventos dominantes e a Serra as comparações seriam interessantes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 21:53)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Devias montar uma boa estação na tua casa.
> Com os ventos dominantes e a Serra as comparações seriam interessantes.


E eu estou a meio caminho entre as duas mais a cima...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 00:14)

Já se sente a temperatura a descer. Está bué frio! 



Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2020 às 03:49)

de vez em quando aparece uns aguaceiros fraquinhos que dão uns chuviscos fracos que nem deu para acumular mas molha às vezes o chão, 10.6ºC 92% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2020 às 10:12)

Boas, 

Desde ontem que já entrou vento forte, e vai intensificar. 
12,8 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2020 às 10:17)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Devias montar uma boa estação na tua casa.
> Com os ventos dominantes e a Serra as comparações seriam interessantes.



Não é nada de que eu não me tivesse já lembrado, mas o orçamento não chega pra tudo, eu sou das poucas pessoas aqui da minha localidade, que não tem visibilidade directa para a serra, pois tenho uma zona, alta, toda ocupada por casas, que de certa forma acaba por fazer também alguma barreira ao vento, mas mesmo assim, tenho sempre por cá que chegue e sobre.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2020 às 13:42)

Boas,
Por Leiria, alguma chuva ontem de madrugada e manhã. 
No Aeródromo,* 9.1mm* acumulados ontem e *2.7mm* na sexta. Em termos mensais, vai com *32.9mm*. Não faço ideia qual seja a média, mas está bem abaixo sem sombra de dúvidas e não deverá chover muito por aqui nos próximos dias. Parece-me que Janeiro ainda vai terminar pior que no ano passado...

Hoje, céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Jan 2020 às 13:44)

Hoje um dia limpo, ontem um dia de estrato-cúmulos, que são das nuvens mais atraentes, sobretudo se vistas de Monsanto (Panorâmico). Lá em cima não estava frio, mesmo com o vento, o que é esquisito para janeiro.

Dois timelapses do momento (algo enevoados, dada a humidade e... enfim, a aplicação também é gratuita...) e uma imagem de fim de dia de "Lisboa" para a torre da PT e para o Panorâmico, à direita.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 15:40)

Dia de sol lindíssimo, com o céu completamente limpo. Vai aumentando o vento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2020 às 16:39)

A tarde por cá segue com sol, mas com vento fraco a moderado, o que aumenta a sensação de frio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 16:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dia de sol lindíssimo, com o céu completamente limpo. Vai aumentando o vento...


E vai aumentando o frio!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2020 às 18:23)

Boas,
Apesar de ter havido algum vento, hoje o dia ainda esteve agradável havendo muita gente a passear. A máxima rondou os 16/17ºC. 

O dia mais desagradável será amanhã.

Neste momento, vento praticamente nulo, mas deve voltar a intensificar-se.


----------



## RStorm (19 Jan 2020 às 18:29)

Boa Noite

Dia bastante agradável e soalheiro, ideal para passeios ao ar livre  O céu esteve maioritariamente limpo, embora se tenha apresentado temporariamente pouco nublado durante a tarde.
O vento tem soprado moderado de leste, mas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da tarde.
Como já era de esperar, a mínima de ontem foi batida passando a ser *13,2ºC*. A de hoje também deve ir de vela, a não ser que o vento quebre a descida... 
Amanhã cá espero a chegada da menina "Glória", que promete trazer um belo dia à senhor inverno, com vendaval e sensação gélida 

Extremos de hoje: *11,9ºC / 16,0ºC *

T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: E / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 18:48)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Dia bastante agradável e soalheiro, ideal para passeios ao ar livre



e:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2020 às 19:22)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Dia bastante agradável e soalheiro, ideal para passeios ao ar livre  O céu esteve maioritariamente limpo, embora se tenha apresentado temporariamente pouco nublado durante a tarde.
> O vento tem soprado moderado de leste, mas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da tarde.
> ...



Neste tipo de evento de ar frio, seco e ventoso, a temperatura desce sempre na mesma. 
Aqui por exemplo, estou com vento forte e registo boa descida de temperatura.
Entrada de ar frio a dar o Olá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2020 às 20:35)

O vento começa já a fazer sentir com mais intensidade, que até assobia, nas paredes.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

Ontem a esta hora estava com 89% de Humidade relativa, enquanto hoje sigo com 49% de HR.
Hoje durante dia era perfeitamente visível ausência de humidade, pois a visibilidade estava excelente, típico de dias de lestada. 
Amanhã a visibilidade ainda será maior.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (19 Jan 2020 às 21:42)

Boa noite, hoje o dia até foi bem agradável, mas agora ao cair da noite, o vento começou e a sensação está terrivel lá fora, muito frio, nem quero saber amanhã de manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2020 às 21:45)

Boas. Vento também já forte pela zona de Alvalade, com 12.0ºC.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2020 às 21:52)

rajada 51.5km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2020 às 22:09)

Na Charneca, pelos dados, a noite também está a ser interessante ao nível dos ventos... 

A rajada máxima por lá até agora foi de 48 km/h, com um ponto de orvalho de -3°C e uma humidade relativa de 34%, digna de uma noite de verão! 
Apesar disso, a temperatura por lá segue nos 12,2°C, muito mais do que aqui na Zebreira.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (19 Jan 2020 às 22:09)

30km/h no bairro da areia.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2020 às 22:11)

Rajada de 77 km/h.
Por cá o pico será às 3 da manhã.
Como é normal e habitual será bem acima daquilo que o ipma prevê.

Destaque para humidade caiu 13% desde do meu último post.
Sigo com 36%hr.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2020 às 22:21)

Boas! Ainda choveu de madrugada na Figueira, o vento esteve mandão, agora já em Coimbra o vento continua, mas não está a deixar a temperatura descer - ao contrário da humidade, que pelos dados do IPMA, está em queda


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jan 2020 às 22:24)

bastante vento de Leste já a esta hora...está mais fresco, mas nao está frio. 12ºC nesta altura.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2020 às 22:31)

jamestorm disse:


> bastante vento de Leste já a esta hora...está mais fresco, mas nao está frio. 12ºC nesta altura.



Nas Antenas ou Penha do Meio Dia deve estar cortante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade tal como previsto! Lestada bem vincada, com apenas 30% de HR ,este vento seca tudo por onde passa  A temperatura vai descendo devagarinho ,mas desce! 10.7°c neste momento ! Frio começa agora a instalar.se , e os próximos dias vão doer  
Tal com o @jonas_87 já referiu , hoje já tivémos a atmosfera limpinha, e com uma visibilidade brutal! Pena estas entradas de massas de ar polar continentais, serem sempre secas que nem um bacalhau no nosso país, os nossos vizinhos espanhóis vão ser presenteados com um nevão épico em grande parte do território, nomeadamente no levante! Talvez por cá possa surgir alguma surpresa lá para quinta-feira, e algumas zonas no interior possam ver o precioso elemento branco , mas muito mais importante que isso , era a cut-off  trazer  precipitação , principalmente ao locais que mais necessitam 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

Notável intensificação do vento de Nordeste por Leiria e por consequência, a humidade está a descer a pique.
A estação do Aeródromo tinha 66% ás 20h ainda com vento de Norte, mas na última atualização já tem 32%. Subida do vento médio de 9.4km/h para 23km/h em 1 hora. 

Ventanias e secura, é cada vez mais o dom deste clima.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

HR desce a uma velocidade vertiginosa, já nos 23% , desceu 7% em cerca de 10 minutos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (19 Jan 2020 às 23:33)

Boa noite.
Vento bastante intenso, HR baixa e algum frio, 11ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2020 às 23:44)

Humidade relativa mínima na Charneca: 28% (!!!) 

Surreal...


----------



## Mammatus (19 Jan 2020 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

dia de ontem marcado pela passagem da frente fria durante a madrugada. A partir da manhã a nebulosidade diminuiu e o sol deu ar de sua graça proporcionando um resto de dia bem ameno. Ao final da tarde regressou a nebulosidade e ainda caíram uns chuviscos ao início da noite, mas sem qualquer contribuição para aumento de acumulado.

A frente gerou um acumulado de 12.70 mm e rajada máxima de 64.4 Km/h.
Palhais com acumulado francamente melhor, 18.80 mm.

Máxima de 19.1ºC antes do meio dia. Mínima de 13.8ºC registada ao final da noite.


Hoje dia completamente diferente com sol e céu totalmente limpo, sobretudo durante a tarde.
Já estamos sob influência de uma massa de ar mais frio e seco e com vento de leste associado, o qual veio aumentando de intensidade nas últimas horas, inclusive foi registada uma rajada de 72.7 Km/h.

Máxima de 17ºC, a mínima vai ser feita durante este último quarto de hora de hoje*. 

Sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado a forte de E/NE a acentuar a sensação de frio, visto que a temperatura é mais alta, 10.6ºC.
Vou igualmente destacar a humidade relativa bem baixa, 20%.

*EDIT: mínima de 10.4ºC.


Boa semana!


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Jan 2020 às 23:55)

No Técnico, em Lisboa, a HR já esteve nos 17%, de um máximo hoje de 74%, pelas 4 da manhã...


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2020 às 00:08)

Peniche com 11º
Está agreste!... um vendaval do raio 

A minha janela virada a norte está a levar uma sova daquelas à antiga! Os estores da janela fazem um barulho tremendo com as rajadas de vento!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (20 Jan 2020 às 00:15)

por aqui o vento esta medonho só ouço coisas a cair na rua...


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2020 às 00:16)

Dia bem soalheiro e agradável durante o dia, a temperatura máxima ainda chegou aos 16°C! 
Ao longo da tarde, o vento foi aumentando de intensidade do quadrante Norte e a temperatura foi descendo, assim como a HR! 
A esta hora condições bem mais agrestes, com vento de NE moderado a forte (35-40 km/h de vento médio) e rajadas já perto dos 70 km/h a fazer tremer as janelas da casa...  
HR a descer a pique, já nos 24%, e *10°C *com sensação térmica de 7°C!! 

Segundo o IPMA, para a Amadora a previsão é de 4°C de mínima e sensação de 1°C à hora que estarei a sair de casa!   A máxima não deverá passar dos 11°C!  Mesmo pouco comum para estas bandas...


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2020 às 00:22)

Peniche é terra de vento mas hoje está demasiado forte! É com cada rajada...
Não é habitual termos vento tão forte deste lado. 
Se isto ainda vai intensificar mais... 
Para mim é bom que não aumente muito mais. Já começo a ficar preocupada com os estores da janela.

E a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro népia!
Qualquer dia deixo lá uma coroa de flores!... "In memorium" 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2020 às 00:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje durante dia era perfeitamente visível ausência de humidade, pois a visibilidade estava excelente, típico de dias de lestada.
> Amanhã a visibilidade ainda será maior.


Boa noite!
Vinha a comentar exatamente isso com os meus pais hoje de manhã. A linha do horizonte estava com uma nitidez incrível e viam-se muito bem as "cicatrizes" da serra da Arrábida.
*9,9°C* e vento moderado com rajadas fortes por Carnaxide.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2020 às 01:06)

E o vento intensificar!  
O barulho na rua é muito! Atrevi-me a abrir agora os estores pra ver se percebia o que é o barulho na rua que estou sempre a ouvir. Estrondos atrás de estrondos...

Tenho um ecoponto aqui em frente...
É a tampa do molok que com o vento está a abrir e a fechar! 
Anda muita coisa no ar... Lixos da rua presumo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2020 às 01:24)

Candy disse:


> Peniche é terra de vento mas hoje está demasiado forte! É com cada rajada...
> Não é habitual termos vento tão forte deste lado.
> Se isto ainda vai intensificar mais...
> Para mim é bom que não aumente muito mais. Já começo a ficar preocupada com os estores da janela.
> ...


No início do mês, os valores de humidade ainda chegaram a aparecer no mapa.  No entanto, completamente erráticos porque nunca passou dos 2%. Enfim, é o que mais há por aí. A estação da cidade de Leiria também nunca mais deu sinais de vida. 
___________
Vai-se ouvindo o vento nas janelas e a sensação está mesmo muito desagradável lá fora. 

Humidade nos 30%.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2020 às 07:48)

Região centro de Portugal Continental com maior incidência de rajadas de vento e consequentemente maior número de impactos relacionados com quedas de árvores ao longo da última noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2020 às 08:39)

Bom dia. 6ºC por aqui com uma acalmia do vento em comparação ao início da madrugada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2020 às 08:46)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca como era de esperar, não tanto pela temperatura mas pela sensação térmica causada pelo vento. Ainda assim, o vento de madrugada foi mais intenso.

O nascer-do-sol foi espectacular, mas infelizmente quando cheguei ao escritório já não consegui obter boas fotos.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e virga visível para sudeste, ou mesmo cortinas de precipitação, dada a baixa base da nuvem.




20200120_084133-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2020 às 08:49)

Boas,

Minima de 5,2 graus.
Rajada maxima de 77 km/h.
Nada de especial o valor de rajada, dias com este tenho ao pontapé por cá ao longo do ano. Raramente bate a nortada violenta que assola a região. 
Agora, claro que está bem desagradável na rua.


----------



## cactus (20 Jan 2020 às 08:52)

Bom dia , ta um frio do caraças , e vai pingando aqui e ali , vento acalmou um pouco , ceu muito nublado .


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2020 às 08:52)

Bom dia! Há 5 minutos e durante uns 20 segundos caiu aqui ice pellets! Já derreteu tudo.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2020 às 09:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã fresca como era de esperar, não tanto pela temperatura mas pela sensação térmica causada pelo vento. Ainda assim, o vento de madrugada foi mais intenso.
> 
> ...


Também vejo daqui mais perto do Montijo, mas sendo de base mais baixa, não sei se é tudo virga ou se não são mesmo algumas cortinas de  precipitação sólida... E tem uma assinatura razoável no radar. 
Acho que alguém devia ir acampar no cimo da Arrábida  É capaz de andar no limite nas próximas horas. 







Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2020 às 09:42)

Pavilhão Gimnodesportivo Polivalente de Peniche

Primeiro relato de estragos.


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2588981647817734&id=100001177719406

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 09:45)

Bom dia a todos. Está um frio lindo dia de sol... não se formou geada. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2020 às 09:48)

rozzo disse:


> não sei se é tudo virga ou se não são mesmo algumas cortinas de precipitação sólida



Confirmo alguns pingos no local de Casais da Serra , e a temperatura desceu aos 4ºc


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Jan 2020 às 09:57)

Chove razoavelmente, pingos grossos, na zona alta de Sesimbra, com 5 graus. Com a humidade baixa, não é impossível cair algo sólido lá no cimo da Arrábida...


----------



## Super Trovoada (20 Jan 2020 às 10:14)




----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2020 às 10:48)

Dada a sua forma e a maneira como desliza pelo vidro/capot, parece-me chuva com graupel á mistura.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2020 às 11:03)

Boas! 

Manhã fria aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo com vento muito frio de Nordeste. 

Ao inicio da manhã estava muito nublado e com cara de que podia ocorrer precipitação que acabou por não ocorrer. Por agora o céu já está muito mais limpo mas mantém-se o vento frio de Nordeste.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2020 às 11:08)

criz0r disse:


> Dada a sua forma e a maneira como desliza pelo vidro/capot, parece-me chuva com graupel á mistura.


Foi o que caiu aqui antes das 9H, durante os segundos ocorreu graupel, sem chuva. Depois das 9H apenas choveu.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2020 às 11:52)

Noite e manhã de muito vento em Coimbra. Muitas ocorrências, principalmente quedas e árvores, telhados arrancados e andaimes caídos. 

Algumas fotos divulgadas no Facebook


----------



## RStorm (20 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Dia bastante gélido, com um winchill de *6,4ºC *e ponto de orvalho nos *-6,2ºC  *
Ventania q.b., desde ontem à noite que tem soprado com muita intensidade de leste, na ordem dos 20/30 Km/h, aclamando temporariamente no inicio da manhã. Como é evidente, humidade na penúria  Muita nebulosidade a vir de leste também, e algumas nuvens trazem virga. 
A mínima de ontem foi batida, *11,1ºC*. 

Mínima de hoje: *5,7ºC *
T. Atual: *8,9ºC *
HR: 34% 
Vento: E / 20,5 Km/h 

---- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ------ ------ ------ -----
@jonas_87 E assim foi, demorou mas lá conseguiu descer   Não é muito habitual o vento "ajudar" neste tipo de situações, daí a minha dúvida. 
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento  

@Thomar Haja alguém com direito a alguma animação (e da boa)  Deve estar a ser um dia histórico por aí, não é todos os dias que se vê graupel nessa zona


----------



## dvieira (20 Jan 2020 às 12:14)

Manhã fria com vento gélido. Vai aparecendo nebolosisade vinda de leste.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2020 às 12:22)

rajada maxima 56.5km/h, sigo com 10.7ºC sensação a 8ºC com humidade 36%


----------



## dvieira (20 Jan 2020 às 12:31)

Neste momento registo 7,4°C. HR 32 %. Neste momento já não se vê o sol. Se a nebolosisade continuar a aumentar para o final do dia se cair algum aguaceiro fraco pode se ter uma surpresa . Basta 4/ 5 ° C pois a humidade está muito baixa em torno dos 30 % par ter algum fenômeno como ice pallets / graupel.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2020 às 12:34)

vejo algo a norte ao fundo, radar mostra um aguaceiro norte santarém na zona da serra aire


----------



## dvieira (20 Jan 2020 às 12:38)

Caiu neste momento 2 ou 3 pingos pena não ter sido logo às 9 horas da manhã.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2020 às 12:39)

david 6 disse:


> vejo algo a norte ao fundo, radar mostra um aguaceiro norte santarém na zona da serra aire



Também o avisto daqui desde Monte da Barca!






Talvez possa trazer uns flocos para as partes mais altas do maciço Calcário Estremenho (Serra de Aires e Candeeiros).


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2020 às 12:57)

Boas,
Cá está o dito aguaceiro:





O dia segue frio, mas podia estar pior, pois não há muito vento.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2020 às 13:49)

Boa tarde a todos!  

A minima por aqui ficou-se pelos *5ºC*, não descendo mais devido à forte ventania da madrugada! Saí de casa com essa temperatura e as sensação, às 7h30, era de apenas 1ºC!!!  Há muito tempo que não sentia assim tanto frio...
O vento foi acalmando durante a manhã, no entanto ainda tem rajadas fortes por vezes! 
Por Benfica estão 11ºC neste momento, sensação de 8ºC e HR de 37%


----------



## TekClub (20 Jan 2020 às 14:21)

O vento parece que se esta a intensificar ate assobia...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2020 às 15:39)

Continua o vento forte e a sensação de frio pela zona do aeroporto, mas agora com sol.


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2020 às 15:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continua o vento forte e a sensação de frio pela zona do aeroporto, mas agora com sol.



Bom dia,
Vento forte? não são os ventos de "rua" (corredor de rua que dá essa sensação).






*LPPT:*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2020 às 16:06)

Atenção que o Weather Cloud não mostra os extremos, apenas o instantâneo da observação.  Tanto que mesmo na minha estação não mostra a história toda quanto ao vento porque as observações são muito dispersas... 

Sim, vento forte, a metar das 15:30 de LPPT tem 44 km/h médios com 65 de rajada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2020 às 16:07)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Vento forte? não são os ventos de "rua" (corredor de rua que dá essa sensação).
> 
> 
> ...



METAR LPPT 201530Z 04024G35KT CAVOK 11/M03 Q1018=

35 nós  ~65km/h


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2020 às 16:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Atenção que o Weather Cloud não mostra os extremos, apenas o instantâneo da observação.  Tanto que mesmo na minha estação não mostra a história toda quanto ao vento porque as observações são muito dispersas...
> 
> Sim, vento forte, a metar das 15:30 de LPPT tem 44 km/h médios com 65 de rajada.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> METAR LPPT 201530Z 04024G35KT CAVOK 11/M03 Q1018=
> 
> 35 nós  ~65km/h



Eh merde 
você está razão (certo), eu vejo Weather cloud (sem prestar muita atenção aos valores) apenas para comparar as curvas de vários: as evoluções entre mim e Barosa.Para valores, prefiro Infocimat
Uma site incompleta mais uma vez.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 16:50)

Está a querer fechar outra vez...






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2020 às 17:22)

Boa tarde,

Pelo Cacém de cima, mínima na casa dos *6ºC*, estagnada pelo vento.

Dia fresco com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado, e temperatura máxima de *12ºC*.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Jan 2020 às 17:27)

Pela zona alta de Sesimbra, dia com sensação térmica gélida. De manhã a virga ainda permitiu um breve aguaceiro que deu para molhar bem a estrada, com a mínima a ser registada nessa altura, 4.9ºC. Curioso para saber a temperatura nesse momento no alto do Formosinho (Arrábida), a 500 m. Se chegou perto dos 2ºC e com a HR baixa, pode ter havido alguma surpresa... A temperatura máxima foi de apenas 11.3ºC, com o vento sempre a soprar moderado, com rajadas. Neste momento, temperatura em queda, acaba de chegar novamente a 1 dígito: 9.9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2020 às 18:56)

Por cá a noite, e madrugada, foram de um verdadeiro vendaval, que mal consegui dormir, de resto o dia, foi de sol, mas sempre acompanhado por vento moderado, muito desconfortável.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2020 às 19:04)

Boas,
Aquele aguaceiro ainda deu uns pingos. De resto, dia de céu pouco nublado e fresco. 
Poente:


----------



## windchill (20 Jan 2020 às 19:54)

Deixo-vos aqui o registo fotográfico da célula que deu origem ao aguaceiro de Graupel/Água-neve na zona de Palmela...


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2020 às 19:58)

windchill disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui o registo fotográfico da célula que deu origem ao aguaceiro de Graupel/Água-neve na zona de Palmela...


 Foto espectacular!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2020 às 20:34)

Boas,

Dia frio e algo ventoso

Mínima: 5,2 graus
Máxima: 11,9 graus

Neste momento o windchill anda na ordem dos 3 graus.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2020 às 22:17)

Boa noite,



windchill disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui o registo fotográfico da célula que deu origem ao aguaceiro de Graupel/Água-neve na zona de Palmela...





A vista para a Arrábida desde o Terreiro do Paço era espectacular às primeiras horas da manhã. "Será que está a acontecer alguma coisa por lá?" - pensei eu na altura. 

Dia bastante desagradável devido ao vento forte, até cortava de manhã! 

Máxima de 12.8ºC, mínima de 6.6ºC.
Vento moderado a forte de E/NE bem frio e seco quase todo o dia. Rajada máxima de 60.5 Km/h.
Destaque para a baixíssima humidade relativa, na casa dos 20%.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado de E/NE, 8.5ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2020 às 22:30)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia muito frio por cá , com mínima de 5.6°c , e máxima de 12.2°c, com um windchill valente  Chuva fraca pela manhã, que foi de graupel em várias zonas do concelho, Palmela, Quinta do Anjo, Cabanas, Azeitão, Setúbal, etc!  Alguns relatos de café dizem que na serra ainda tinha chegado a deixar os carros todos brancos, tal como no Castelo de Palmela,mas de todos os vídeos que vi na redes sociais , não confirmei nada disso, apenas vi situações que demoram no máximo 1 a 2 minutos! Contudo situação digna de registo, e que já não acontecia por cá desde Janeiro de 2006  Hoje a noite segue com muito menos vento , e com muito mais humidade , o que provavelmente fará com que exista boas inversões , vamos ver  Neste momento já sigo com 6.7°c , e 53% de HR.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 22:30)

Finalmente, uma semana depois, consegui ter acesso às fotografias de segunda-feira, tiradas por um amigo meu que andou pela zona do Cabo Espichel. 

Cá estão elas...


























(...)


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2020 às 22:31)

Vídeo da queda de graupel em Palmela. Fenómeno raríssimo nestas bandas.

Créditos: Sara Coelho


PS.: não consigo embutir vídeos do facebook aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 22:34)

(...)

































(...)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

windchill disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui o registo fotográfico da célula que deu origem ao aguaceiro de Graupel/Água-neve na zona de Palmela...


Registo fantástico como sempre Nuno 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 22:38)

(...)





































(...)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 22:41)

(...)


























E pronto, acabou esta fornada. Peço desculpa pela resolução de algumas fotografias, parece que foram tiradas com o telemóvel.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2020 às 22:45)

Boas noites,

Estando já de regresso ao Litoral Norte, deixo umas fotos de ontem do Litoral Centro, mais precisamente do polje de Minde ainda com muita água e das vistas para a serra de Montejunto, a quase 50 km de distância. Estava um dia extremamente límpido e via-se quase até ao infinito 




Polje of Minde. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 19-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Polje of Minde. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 19-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Polje of Minde. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 19-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Polje of Minde. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 19-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra de Montejunto from Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 19-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra de Montejunto from Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 19-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2020 às 23:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Estando já de regresso ao Litoral Norte, deixo umas fotos de ontem do Litoral Centro, mais precisamente do polje de Minde ainda com muita água e das vistas para a serra de Montejunto, a quase 50 km de distância. Estava um dia extremamente límpido e via-se quase até ao infinito
> 
> ...


Verdade, visibilidade até onde a vista alcança, típico da lestada  A 4° foto está  maravilhosa 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2020 às 23:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, visibilidade até onde a vista alcança, típico da lestada  A 4° foto está  maravilhosa
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Tirada com muita dificuldade, dado que estava uma ventania desgraçada que quase me levava a máquina... 
Obrigado Ricardo


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2020 às 23:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, visibilidade até onde a vista alcança, típico da lestada  A 4° foto está  maravilhosa
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Para fotografias de longo alcance nada bate estes dias.


----------



## fhff (21 Jan 2020 às 00:22)

Sigo com 5°C pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer. Boa noite a todos.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2020 às 00:52)

maxima de 12.5ºC
minima de 6.3ºC
actual 7.1ºC
rajada maxima de ontem foi *69.8km/h*


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2020 às 00:55)

Boa noite. 
Por cá os extremos oscilaram entre os 7.5°c pelas 9:30, e os 11.9°c por volta das 15:00
O vento atingiu os 68 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jan 2020 às 02:20)

6ºC aqui em Alenquer, ou seja nada especial em termos de frio para esta zona...ha um vento ligeiro que impede que desça mais.


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2020 às 06:06)

Bom dia,
Até à data, um mês banal de Janeiro: um pouco menos de amplitude térmica e um défice hídrico.


----------



## srr (21 Jan 2020 às 08:32)

Abrantes:

Vento fraco e sol com 8º graus.

Estragos da  Gloria por aqui: Umas arvores derrubadas, a mim pessoalmente um

fenómeno que nunca tinha     visto : Nos citrinos cairam +/-50% das folhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2020 às 10:23)

Boas

Minima de 6.8 graus.

Esta manhã, lestada a dar um bom contributo nas fotos.

Guincho.





Biscaia, Alcabideche(cota 220 mts)

Esta aldeia é o terror do vento,provavelmente a localidade mais ventosa do concelho.
Uma estação aqui era ouro, e os valores por lá registados iriam chocar muito e bom pessoal. 




Vista da Biscaia para o Guincho e Cabo Raso.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jan 2020 às 13:15)

Este poderá ser o Inverno mais quente de sempre em Portugal, tanto em mínimas como em máximas. em mais de 30 anos que aqui vivo, nao me lembro de um Inverno quase sem gelo e geadas  em Alenquer. Dezembro foi mesmo muito acima do normal em termos de temperaturas. Vamos aguardar os relatórios finais do ipma...



Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Até à data, um mês banal de Janeiro: um pouco menos de amplitude térmica e um défice hídrico.


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2020 às 13:23)

jamestorm disse:


> Este poderá ser o Inverno mais quente de sempre em Portugal, tanto em mínimas como em máximas. em mais de 30 anos que aqui vivo, nao me lembro de um Inverno quase sem gelo e geadas  em Alenquer. Dezembro foi mesmo muito acima do normal em termos de temperaturas. Vamos aguardar os relatórios finais do ipma...



Bom dia
Aqui em Alcobaça "inverno" é mais no final de Janeiro e Fevereiro... paciência.
Na Bélgica é a mesma coisa, com uma das minhas filhas na Suíça é a mesma coisa: o inverno é muito ameno.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jan 2020 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

Ontem o céu limpou-se totalmente a partir do inicio da tarde e o vento de leste foi diminuindo de intensidade aos poucos, apesar de ainda ter soprado com algumas rajadas durante a tarde.

Extremos de ontem: *5,7ºC / 12,3ºC 
*
Hoje sigo com um dia idêntico ao de ontem: soalheiro e bem fresco. A lestada voltou a aumentar de intensidade a partir do inicio da manhã, mas tem estado muito mais soft do que ontem. Começa a surgir alguma nebulosidade alta, vinda do quadrante leste.
Veremos o que a cut-off nos reserva para os próximos dias   

Mínima de hoje: *4,1ºC *
T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: E / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2020 às 18:22)

Boas,
Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado e fresco em Leiria. 
Novamente um poente bonito causado pelos restos que vão chegando 













Espero alguns aguaceiros nos próximos dias, mas será coisa pouca aqui pela região oeste, em principio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2020 às 20:13)

*Graupel Palmela janeiro


Neve em Palmela? O que aconteceu em 20 de janeiro de 2020?*

Foi documentada nas redes sociais e comunicação social a ocorrência de neve na região de Palmela na manhã de 20 de janeiro de 2020.

Embora na generalidade do território o céu se tenha apresentado em geral pouco nublado ou limpo neste dia, entre as 8 e as 11 horas locais, a Península de Setúbal foi afetada por nebulosidade média organizada no seio de um vale em altitude e que deu origem a precipitação fraca. Esta precipitação foi identificada através das imagens de radar, tendo na região apenas sido registado o valor de 0.1 mm de precipitação entre as 9 e 10h locais na estação de superfície do IPMA em Setúbal.

Nesta estação (a 35 m de altitude), a temperatura do ar era de 7.0 °C às 8 horas locais, tendo diminuído para 6.6 °C até às 10 horas locais, i.e., durante o período de aumento de nebulosidade e da ocorrência de precipitação fraca. Como a altitude máxima na região de Palmela é de 378 m, considerando que os dados de modelação numérica são compatíveis com uma diminuição da temperatura de 1 ºC por cada 100 m, é possível assumir que a temperatura do ar possa ter tido valores próximos ou até inferiores a 5 °C na região de Palmela, no referido período da manhã.

Com base nos relatos e vídeos que foi possível consultar, o episódio de precipitação ocorrido terá correspondido a *graupel*. Trata-se de um tipo de *hidrometeoro caraterizado por partículas de aspeto esférico, por vezes cónico, geralmente esbranquiçado e opaco. Resulta da colisão, verificada em altitude, entre cristais de neve e água líquida que se encontre a temperatura negativa, processo do qual resulta a adesão e imediata congelação da água sobre os cristais de neve*. As partículas de graupel correspondem, portanto, a um aglomerado de cristais de neve rodeados por gelo, daí o referido aspeto esbranquiçado e opaco do seu interior. O graupel é referido em inglês como snow pellets ou tapioca snow.

Por outro lado, a neve corresponde à precipitação de cristais de gelo isolados ou aglomerados que caem de uma nuvem atingindo o solo. Sabe-se que é possível verificar-se a queda de neve com temperatura do ar ligeiramente positiva em níveis próximos da superfície. Este aspeto ainda é mais pronunciado no caso do graupel o qual, dadas as suas caraterísticas, derrete mais lentamente do que a neve, podendo ser observado com temperaturas do ar claramente acima de 0 ⁰C. 

Faz-se assim notar que a ocorrência de hidrometeoros na forma sólida não depende exclusivamente da temperatura do ar a que estes se encontram, dependendo também da sua estrutura e de outras características do ambiente relacionadas com a humidade e com o vento.

Refere-se como enquadramento que de acordo com um estudo realizado em 2011 com dados de estações meteorológicas em Portugal Continental no período entre 1941 e 2009, identificou-se que 99.3% dos casos de neve se verificou com valores de temperatura do ar entre -7 °C e +5 °C, sendo que metade dos episódios tiveram lugar entre -1 °C e +1 °C. Um outro estudo no Reino Unido sugere uma probabilidade de 10% de ocorrência de neve para valores de temperatura do ar de 4 °C. Contudo, como referido, a queda de neve não terá correspondido ao episódio observado em Palmela em 20 de janeiro de 2020.

*Para melhor caracterizar a presente situação todos os utilizadores da informação meteorológica do IPMA são convidados a partilhar relatos relativos a este evento através do endereço https://observar.ipma.pt/ (ou área “OBSERVAR” em www.ipma.pt ou através da APP do IPMA em “ENVIAR OBSERVAÇÃO”). *

*A informação partilhada deverá incluir a localização, o instante, o tipo de precipitação observada e, se disponível, a temperatura do ar, com o maior detalhe possível. 

Caso existam filmes da ocorrência estes deverão ser enviados para o endereço info@ipma.pt.*

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../noticias/textos/Graupel_Palmela_janeiro.html


----------



## Thomar (21 Jan 2020 às 20:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Graupel Palmela janeiro
> 
> 
> Neve em Palmela? O que aconteceu em 20 de janeiro de 2020?*
> ...



Gostei! por aqui posso acrescentar que foi com muita surpresa minha que ocorreu a precipitação de graupel. 
Estava atento aos principais modelos e só esperava que a acontecer uma surpresa fosse no alto-alentejo, quando de repente dei por mim e a minha mulher que me chamou a atenção, "parece granizo" disse ela e de repente parecia bolinhas de esferovite a cair do céu,. 
Fiquei maravilhado e estupefacto. 
Infelizmente tinha a máquina fotográfica sem bateria e tinha acabado de por o tlm a carregar. 
Vim logo de seguida aqui ao forum partilhar o evento e consultar o radar dinâmico do IPMA, isto antes das 9H, o céu apresentava-se muito nublado/nublado e a temperatura ambiente rondava (segundo os meus dados) os +5,5ºC. E depois das 9H ocorreu um aguaceiro mas apenas de chuva.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jan 2020 às 23:25)

Bom noite,
dia ainda ventoso, mas nada comparado ao de ontem. Vento moderado de E/NE, rajada máxima de 36.4 Km/h.
Manhã de céu limpo, a meio da tarde começou a surgir nebulosidade alta de leste proveniente da Gloria.
Níveis de humidade relativa continuam bem baixos.

Máxima de 14.2ºC e mínima de 6.1ºC.

Sigo com céu nublado, vento moderado e 9.6ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Jan 2020 às 01:26)

Esse graupel ainda lavou a vista a alguns habitantes de Palmela e arredores 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ao que parece este mês vai terminar seco, uma desgraça.
Estas entradas frias estão uma piada. Muito veco seco e desagradável. Muita parra, pouca uva. Já nada é como era antes.
Venha Fevereiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2020 às 11:06)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas na zona do aeroporto, faz parecer que são agora 8 da manhã com o sol obscurecido.  Vento moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 11:29)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui o céu está a ficar totalmente coberto. Está algum vento.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jan 2020 às 12:58)

Boa tarde,

Aproxima-se alguma nebulosidade a Leste. Huelva já está a levar forte e feio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 13:11)

Aqui tem estado a pingar mas não chega para molhar o chão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 13:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui tem estado a pingar mas não chega para molhar o chão...


Já vai chovendo mais. Chuva fraca com tendência a aumentar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 13:47)

Já chove bem, fraco a moderado e persistente.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Jan 2020 às 13:54)

já vai chovendo aqui em Alenquer...muito escuro.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (22 Jan 2020 às 14:11)

Começou a chover agora fraco, por enquanto, Feijó - Almada.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jan 2020 às 14:19)

Boa Tarde
O dia começou com boas abertas de sol, mas rapidamente encobriu e neste momento já vai chovendo fraco. Está bem fresquinho lá fora... 
Veremos como correm as próximas horas E a ver se é desta que o sul seja bem comtemplado  

Extremos de ontem: *4,1ºC / 13,5ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *6,9ºC *
T. Atual: *9,5ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Aine (22 Jan 2020 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, 
Em Sintra tempo encoberto e está mais frio agora do que as 9h00 da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2020 às 14:22)

Começou a chover na Póvoa há meia hora. 
Chuvs fraca mas já molhou todo o chão. 
Céu encoberto por Altostratus, suficientemente finos para deixar ver o sol.

9,8°C
78%
Leste até 14 Km/h

Primeira foto às 13:09, para ENE, ainda sem chuvs; segunda, 13:10, WNW.
As outras precisamente uma hora depois, com chuva fraca.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2020 às 14:37)

Agora às 14:35, mesmo com as nuvens translucentes a deixar localizar o sol, continua a chover fraco.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (22 Jan 2020 às 14:43)

chuva persistente, moderada
2,2mm


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Jan 2020 às 15:03)

Pela zona alta de Sesimbra, dia bastante frio, com a máxima a não subir além de 10.5ºC. Actualmente, chove fraco (acumulou até agora 0,2 mm) mas a temperatura deu uma queda jeitosa até aos actuais 8.3ºC. Para as 15h da tarde, nada mal... 

EDIT: 15:25, 1 mm e 8.0ºC


----------



## Reportorio (22 Jan 2020 às 16:14)

Em Alverca chove certinha para se enfiar na terra desde as 15h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2020 às 16:44)

Neste momento a Oeste, desde Alvalade. O HDR ficou um bocadinho exagerado mas retrata igualmente bem o que se vê.




20200122_164051-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2020 às 16:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Neste momento a Oeste, desde Alvalade. O HDR ficou um bocadinho exagerado mas retrata igualmente bem o que se vê.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vejo essas nuvens sobre os montes de Loures/Bucelas, olhando para WNW. Para ENE, sobre a lezíria, parece menos carregado, só com altostratus. Ainda caem uns pingos fracos aqui na Póvoa. 










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2020 às 17:11)

A massa de nuvens e precipitação sobre o Ribatejo vai rodar para Oeste e chegar à RLC para o fim da tarde e noite.
Nada de actividade eléctrica registada.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 17:44)

A tarde por cá foi bem fresca, também devido ao vento fraco a moderado, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas nada de especial, mal chegaram a molhar o chão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 17:51)

Agora ficou morrinha e nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:44)

Boas, 

Por cá rendeu 1,3 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:50)

Aguaceiros fracos, neste momento, é bom para os solos se manterem sempre bem recarregados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aguaceiros fracos, neste momento, é bom para os solos se manterem sempre bem recarregados.


Aqui continua a chover. As calhas correm bem com esta morrinha persistente... não há melhor para regar!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (22 Jan 2020 às 22:27)

Ui por aqui tanta mas tanta chuva que até mete medo, sinceramente, nada de nada e esta cut off aqui não irá ser nada.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2020 às 22:42)

Boas,
Durante a manhã ainda houve sol, mas ao início da tarde ainda choveu qualquer coisa acumulando *1mm*. 
Há pouco voltou a chover, mas por agora parou. Pelo radar, os ecos dissipam-se ao aproximarem-se da costa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2020 às 22:58)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Ui por aqui tanta mas tanta chuva que até mete medo, sinceramente, nada de nada e esta cut off aqui não irá ser nada.


Não estava prevista muita chuva para a zona. Onde poderá chover mais é no Algarve ou no Alentejo. 
_____________________________
Finalmente, e de regresso a casa e com alguma chuva pelo caminho, cá estou eu. Aqui na Charneca o acumulado de hoje foi de 1,5 mm.  Infelizmente, perdi os dados de hoje durante a tarde...  

Agora estão 8,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## srr (22 Jan 2020 às 23:37)

e demansinho;

Ja soma 4mm pela terra da palha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 23:44)

Aqui não para a chuva, já mais que morrinha... está tudo bem ensopado.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Jan 2020 às 00:14)

Boa noite,

Acumulado de 0.25 mm , mas também não estava previsto cair grande coisa para estes lados.

Quando saí do trabalho não estava a chover, mas devia ter parado há pouco tempo dado a grande humidade na calçada, até escorregava. 
Notei bastante mais frio ao final da tarde do que de manhã.

Ora vamos aos extremos: Máxima de 12.3ºC, mínima de 7.7ºC.

Vento moderado sempre do quadrante leste, enfraquecendo um pouco para o final do dia.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste, 9.2ºC.

Grande Lisboa sob influência do centro da depressão, com a precipitação contorná-lo.







Última saída das 18Z






Estas depressões são interessantes por causa do seu movimento errático.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2020 às 02:03)

chuvisca ja molha tudo


----------



## srr (23 Jan 2020 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Esta noite rendeu 5 mm, não esperava.

Agora céu nublado.

ps : Trabalho muito próximo do Evento de Ventos extremos em Abrantes - Bemposta e não dei por nada.
       Isto de meteorologia é um mundo muito complexo.


----------



## cepp1 (23 Jan 2020 às 09:39)

para a malta do Norte e do Centro este outono/inverno em termos de precipitação não estará perto da média???


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2020 às 10:37)

Boas!

Aqui pela zona de Coruche temos de momento céu nublado com abertas. Como o centro da depressão está sobre o Ribatejo, neste momento estamos sob o efeito rotunda. O Radar mostra precipitação em praticamente todos os quadrantes.


----------



## Thomar (23 Jan 2020 às 10:44)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui pela zona de Coruche temos de momento céu nublado com abertas. Como o centro da depressão está sobre o Ribatejo, neste momento estamos sob o efeito rotunda. O Radar mostra precipitação em praticamente todos os quadrantes.



Olhando para o radar também é interessante ver que toda aquela nebulosidade/precipitação junto à costa Alentejana e que dirige para norte se dissipa ao chegar à serra da Arrábida.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 12:30)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para o radar também é interessante ver que toda aquela nebulosidade/precipitação junto à costa Alentejana e que dirige para norte se dissipa ao chegar à serra da Arrábida.



Verdade, hoje o efeito orográfico simplesmente não funciona na Arrábida, como por exemplo também não está a funcionar mais a sul , no caso de Monchique , onde já choveu bem em Lagos e em Monchique praticamente não choveu! Sempre muito difíceis de modelar este tipo de eventos, de tão erráticos que se tornam! De salientar o dia frio, dado que a temperatura ainda não subiu acima dos *10ºc* na zona alta de Sesimbra , com *0.7mm *  Fica um registo do capacete na serra pela volta das 9.00h 





Glory depression in the Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2020 às 12:38)

Cai neste momento o aguaceiro intenso aqui na zona industrial de Coruche. O radar mostra o eco amarelo a passar por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2020 às 13:25)

aguaceiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2020 às 13:55)

Boa tarde a todos. Começou a chover agora, chuva fraca e persistente.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2020 às 14:18)

muitos aguaceiros à volta mas poucos aqui sigo com *1.2mm* sem chuva agora


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2020 às 14:19)

david 6 disse:


> muitos aguaceiros à volta mas poucos aqui sigo com *1.2mm* sem chuva agora



aguaceiros mais a norte e para lado de Coruche, anda estas caretas à volta, saudades de ver estas caretas dos aguaceiros


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2020 às 14:22)

desculpem 3 posts seguidos, mas passado 1min desde o último, começou a chover aqui


----------



## RStorm (23 Jan 2020 às 14:27)

Boa Tarde

A chuva fraca de ontem durou apenas até meio da tarde e rendeu *0,6 mm*, o que já é bom para humidificar os solos. Desde aí não ocorreu mais nada de significativo... 

Extremos de ontem: *6,9ºC / 11,3ºC / 0,6 mm *

Hoje sigo com mais um dia bem fresco e nublado, com algumas abertas desde o final da manhã. Durante a manhã ainda caíram alguns chuviscos dispersos resultantes da dissipação das células que a Arrábida tem "matado"  

No entanto e segundo o radar, parece que se têm formado boas células nesta última hora, veremos como corre a tarde  No horizonte a E/NE vejo uma bela cumulunimbu 

Mínima de hoje: *6,6ºC *
T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2020 às 15:03)

mais um aguaceiro  sigo com *2.4mm*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2020 às 15:29)

Boas,
Alguns aguaceiros a rondar a zona:





*2.9mm* acumulados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 15:36)

Bonito céu a SW das células que estão ao largo de Sesimbra, a qualidade da foto não é muito boa por causa do contraluz , e da pressa para registar a mesma, mas não havia muito tempo! E já agora por estar todos aqueles fios de electricidade à frente, mas foi o que foi possível , dá para ficar com uma ideia 









Atmospheric instability by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2020 às 15:39)

Por qui tem sido, uma tarde de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, mas de forma persistentes, tem sido uma bela rega.


----------



## rick80 (23 Jan 2020 às 15:51)

Começa agora a chover moderado por aqui. A aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade. À pouco pareceu ter ouvido trovoada... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

Célula de Coruche vista da Póvoa, há 11 minutos:

15h42 utc - ENE


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2020 às 16:16)

Chuva moderada a forte agora...


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2020 às 16:38)

14,4°C
62%
Calma

As células deslocam-se de Sul para N ou NNW.
Nada ainda por  Lisboa . A zona está fora da trajectória, talvez mais para a noite mas duvido.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2020 às 17:31)

Algumas células relativamente fracas aproximam-se de Lisboa, a maior passou em Sesimbra:












Movimento para Norte, com ligeira deriva para NNE.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2020 às 17:32)

Aqui foram cerca de 3 horas a chover, de forma persitente, está tudo bem molhado novamente, e ainda ouvi um trovão, talvez resultante de algum eco, mais forte, isto foi pot volta das 14:30.
Voltou agora novamente a cair mais una aguceiros fracos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas células relativamente fracas aproximam-se de Lisboa, a maior passou em Sesimbra:



A maior passou por Azeitão à pouco Ricardo, acumulou *4.5mm* , em cerca de 20 minutos, rain rate máximo de* 21.59mm*


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2020 às 18:41)

Vista para essa célula há pouco, desde o Cais do Sodré:





Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2020 às 21:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A maior passou por Azeitão à pouco Ricardo, acumulou *4.5mm* , em cerca de 20 minutos, rain rate máximo de* 21.59mm*


Por aqui também já choveu, há pouco. 0,6 mm acumulados.  

Como já seria de esperar, hoje a instabilidade foi toda para o Interior.  Hoje pouco se viu o sol, sendo que foi um dia bem frio.


----------



## efcm (23 Jan 2020 às 21:33)

Alguém soube de alguma coisa?

Vi agora nas notícias.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2020 às 21:54)

Isso foi a semana passada e ainda é questionável se foi um tornado ou outro fenómeno de vento forte qualquer.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2020 às 22:00)

Boas,

Por cá os dias tem sido algo frios, humidade e vento sempre presentes.
9,9 graus.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 00:45)

Nada de chuva pela Póvoa/Lisboa desde o fim da manhã. Neblina e até nevoeiro nas imediações do aeroporto, agora mesmo.
7°C






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 11:14)

céu encoberto 11.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 13:49)

Boa tarde

Desta vez será difícil a região de Lisboa escapar a isto...






Deslocamento para NNW, alguma deriva para Norte.


----------



## RStorm (24 Jan 2020 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde

Vá lá, ontem o dia lá se safou com um acumulado de *0,9 mm*, graças a um belo aguaceiro que caiu no final do dia. De resto, a tarde foi de boas abertas de sol que deu para ver o desfile de cumulunimbus no quadrante leste  

Extremos de ontem: *6,6ºC* */ 14,2ºC / 0,9 mm *

Hoje o dia arrancou com sol e céu pouco nublado, mas a partir do meio da manhã ficou encoberto e assim se tem mantido. 
Mais logo, cá espero a chegada dos restos da instabilidade que anda pelo Algarve 

Mínima de hoje: *8,3ºC*
T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 70%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 14:12)

13,5°C
79%
ESE fraco, mas o movimento das nuvens baixas em formação é rápido. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 14:45)

À latitude de Lisboa o movimento encurva mais para NW.
Nos níveis mais baixos das nuvens aqui na Póvoa o movimento é de Leste.
Se não for a linha principal de instabilidade a atingir a RLC, serão outras a nascer na periferia daquela.

13,1°C
80%
Leste < 7 Km/h







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 15:28)

Passou em Beja, e parece dirigir-se mesmo para Lisboa, aquela massa de ecos amarelos:






EDIT: 15:45, perde intensidade mas mantém a trajectória. Algumas novas células nascem.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 16:25)

No _time-lapse_ por volta das 15h distingue-se as direcções do movimento das nuvens médias, de SSE, e dos níveis mais baixos das nuvens baixas, de Leste.


Ontem as nuvens altas progrediam de SW, nas margens do _jet stream_ sahariano.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2020 às 16:44)

Vem ai chuva


----------



## marcoguarda (24 Jan 2020 às 16:45)

Para Leiria, se vierem, serão uns restos não é?


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 17:09)

Começou a chover fraco na Póvoa:

Movimento de SE rodando para WNW:





ENE





WNW


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2020 às 17:15)

Os distritos de *Beja*,* Évora* e *Setúbal*, bem como o sotavento do *Algarve*, são os que estão agora com maior incidência de precipitação.

A rotação da nebulosidade faz com que a precipitação se venha a concentrar também, nas próximas duas horas, nos distritos de *Lisboa*, *Santarém*,* Leiria* e *Portalegre*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 17:21)

Já cai morrinha na Charneca. 

Não deve faltar muito para virem os restos da frente que afetou (e ainda está a afetar, embora agora com menos intensidade) o Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2020 às 17:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não deve faltar muito para virem os restos da frente que afetou (e ainda está a afetar, embora agora com menos intensidade) o Algarve.


E o Alentejo, que tal como o Algarve, também precisa. 
________________
Por Leiria, dia com céu nublado mas sem chuva. Neste momento, céu bem carregado para Sul e mais logo talvez cheguem aqui uns restos.
Apesar da ausência de sol, até está um ambiente agradável, pois não há vento.


----------



## Geopower (24 Jan 2020 às 17:30)

A reportar desde Almada. Começa a chuviscar.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 17:32)

está a chegar vem com bom aspecto


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 17:37)

O movimento de rotação de SE está a desacelerar, a componente de Sul diminui mantendo-se a de Leste . Isto parece-me significar que a precipitação não subirá muito mais em latitude, talvez não chegue ao distrito de Leiria a zona mais intensa.

Entretanto algumas pequenas células de ecos mais fortes na vanguarda da extensa área de precipitação aproximam-se do estuário do Tejo e da zona oriental de Lisboa:











Movimento de ESE ou Leste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2020 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje foi marcado por céu nublado, os solos estão a libertar toda a água que caiu ontem, até dá gosto ver os poços totalmente reabastecidos, e a debitarem água, pelo menos já dá, para nós agricultores, ficarmos mais descansados.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 17:41)




----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 17:48)




----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 17:49)

david 6 disse:


> está a chegar vem com bom aspecto



Já deve chover algo significativo por aí:






Também em Montijo e Alcochete.

EDIT:


david 6 disse:


>








Eco laranja:


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 17:55)

StormRic disse:


> Já deve chover algo significativo por aí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passou ao lado , eu estou naquela localidade mesmo junta acima dessa mancha mais forte, vai chovendo fraco começa agora um periodo mais moderado  mas aquela beleza tive a acompanhar lá fora e via-a a ir se embora para oeste, da foto parece shelf cloud ou estarem enganado?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 18:00)

Chove bem agora por cá! 0,3 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Geopower (24 Jan 2020 às 18:10)

chuva forte em Almada. Vento fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2020 às 18:15)

Boa tarde!
Shelfcloud a atravessar o rio Tejo neste momento. 
Que bela vista, daqui do marco geodésico de Carnaxide!


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


> Já deve chover algo significativo por aí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




olha onde ela já ia a chegar a Benavente


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2020 às 18:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Shelfcloud a atravessar o rio Tejo neste momento.
> Que bela vista, daqui do marco geodésico de Carnaxide!


Perdoem-me a qualidade, mas penso que dá para ter uma noção:




Neste momento chove moderado.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 18:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Shelfcloud a atravessar o rio Tejo neste momento.
> Que bela vista, daqui do marco geodésico de Carnaxide!


Venham grandes fotos!

Na A1 e CRIL, chove fraco a moderado, tendência a aumentar.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 19:14)

chove mais agora


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2020 às 19:21)

Final de tarde com bastante chuva aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. Para além da chuva não está propriamente muito quente, no caminho para casa o meu carro marcava 9/10ºC.

Tempo de Inverno!!!


----------



## cactus (24 Jan 2020 às 19:22)

tem chovido razoavelmente aqui nas ultimas 2 horas , noto que a temperatura levou um tombo . 10ºc  agora , com chuva fraca.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2020 às 19:23)

Lençóis de água na CRIL. Trânsito caótico.
Pela circulação em torno do centro depressionario situado a SSW, toda aquela faixa larga e extensa de precipitação fraca a moderada vai continuar a passar na área da Grande Lisboa.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 19:57)

A primeira leva de precipitação rendeu 2,8 mm. 
Entretanto voltou a chover. O acumulado segue, neste momento, nos 3,3 mm. 

A temperatura também caiu, e bem. Em 20 minutos desceu dos 11,9ºC para os 10,4ºC, situando-se agora nos 9,9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2020 às 20:05)

MSantos disse:


> Final de tarde com bastante chuva aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. Para além da chuva não está propriamente muito quente, no caminho para casa o meu carro marcava 9/10ºC.
> 
> Tempo de Inverno!!!



Aqui hoje ainda não caiu uma pinga, o dia manteve-se sempre com céu nublado, mas não passou disso.
O frio também também se acentou mais ao final da tarde, mas como de costume.

Uma excelente foto, com nevoeiro sobre o rio Zezere, na confuencia com o Tejo.



Edit- 20:20: Começou agora a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Toby (24 Jan 2020 às 20:08)

Aqui em Alcobaça, não há nada de muito excitante... 
sem ventos fortes, sem chuva forte


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2020 às 20:11)

Boas,

3 mm

Chove fraco

9 graus


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 20:21)

sigo com *6.4mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 20:24)

Boa noite,
O centro da tempestade está, neste momento, a passar mesmo por cima da zona. De repente, o vento passa a ser nulo e está céu pouco nublado.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2020 às 21:51)

*9.2mm**, *ainda chove fraco


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2020 às 22:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> O centro da tempestade está, neste momento, a passar mesmo por cima da zona. De repente, o vento passa a ser nulo e está céu pouco nublado.


Mas qual tempestade? Pff...


----------



## jamestorm (24 Jan 2020 às 23:08)

chove persistente aqui em Alenquer ...tem chovido bem desde as 19h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 23:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas qual tempestade? Pff...


Pronto, vá... Depressão. 
"Tempestade" é apenas uma maneira de dizer, está bem? 
______________________
Depois da última mensagem que fiz, não voltou a chover.  
Sobre o dia de ontem, estes foram os dados: 

*Charneca da Caparica: *Temperaturas (ºC) 14,3/5,5 Precipitação (mm) 0,8 
*Corroios: *Temperaturas (ºC) 14,7/5,8

Agora estão 10,3ºC e entretanto o céu voltou a ficar nublado.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Jan 2020 às 23:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, hoje o efeito orográfico simplesmente não funciona na Arrábida, como por exemplo também não está a funcionar mais a sul , no caso de Monchique , onde já choveu bem em Lagos e em Monchique praticamente não choveu! Sempre muito difíceis de modelar este tipo de eventos, de tão erráticos que se tornam! De salientar o dia frio, dado que a temperatura ainda não subiu acima dos *10ºc* na zona alta de Sesimbra , com *0.7mm *  Fica um registo do capacete na serra pela volta das 9.00h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece a Serra de Sintra com o seu famoso capacete.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Jan 2020 às 00:28)

Boa noite,

os extremos de ontem: 15.1ºC / 8.2ºC
Acumulado 1.78 mm

Quanto ao dia de hoje, as células embebidas na linha de instabilidade vinda de terras alentejanas renderam um acumulado de 6.86 mm.
Máxima de 13.7ºC e mínima de 9.4.ºC 
De notar que a temperatura deu um tombo aquando do período de precipitação mais intensa, tendo recuperado gradualmente após o mesmo.
Vento de E/SE, rodando para E/NE ao início da noite






Sigo com céu muito nublado, só há coisa de uma hora é que a precipitação cessou, desde o serão que a mesma vinha caindo em regime de morrinha.
12.7ºC e vento fraco de E/NE.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2020 às 00:32)

Boas,

Os dias fresquinhos sucedem-se, na quarta-feira 0.8mm acumulados, ontem 5mm acumulados, máxima de 13.4ºC e minima de 8.1ºC.
Agora 10.6ºC, 83% de HR e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2020 às 01:15)

Há pouco, caiu um aguaceiro de curta duração mas bem forte, que acumulou 3,6 mm.  Não estava à espera de chuva após a meia-noite. 

O evento segue nos 7,7 mm, e o acumulado mensal nos 28,2 mm.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2020 às 02:24)

acumulado de ontem acabou em *9.6mm*
sigo com 0.4mm e ainda cai uns chuviscos fracos


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2020 às 02:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> O centro da tempestade está, neste momento, a passar mesmo por cima da zona. De repente, o vento passa a ser nulo e está céu pouco nublado.



Poderia ser um pequeno núcleo depressionário satélite da depressão principal cujo centro se encontrou todo o dia a entre as posições a SW e SSW da península, mas não estava sequer assinalado na análise sinóptica das 12h, 18h ou 24h de 6ªfeira. Animando as imagens de radar, não se chega a ver uma verdadeira circulação em torno deste "centro", mas observa-se sim a circulação geral sempre de SE ou ESE ou E, com menor velocidade na zona do que parece ser a ponta do gancho da formação de conjunto dos ecos de radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2020 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Por cá a noite e inicio de madrugada, foi de aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, não estava á espera, foi uma boa rega ainda.
Hoje a manhã começou com céu praticamente limpo, e sol.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Jan 2020 às 11:40)

Bom dia, ontem foi um fim de tarde muito bom sempre a chover desde as 17:30h  até ás 22H mais ou menos, acumulou cerca de 8.9mm, hoje de madrugada e inicio de manhã caiu 1.3mm.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Jan 2020 às 12:53)

Têm sido boas regas...nao nos podemos queixar este ano aqui no Oeste...os poços estão Cheios de água!! 
Agora sol com 16ºC de temperatura.


----------



## RStorm (25 Jan 2020 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde

Tal como esperado, o resto da tarde de ontem foi caracterizada por chuva fraca/moderada durante algumas horas, rendendo um acumulado de *3,9 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem: *8,3ºC* */ 14,0ºC / 3,9 mm *

Hoje, a madrugada começou com alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam mais *0,6 mm*. O céu manteve-se sempre encoberto até final da manhã e por vezes ocorriam alguns chuviscos dispersos, mas neste momento já tenho boas abertas de sol. 
Destaque para a temperatura, que manteve-se sempre na casa dos 10ºC entre as 19h e as 11h de hoje, com muito poucas oscilações  

Mínima de hoje: *10,0ºC* 
T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2020 às 13:50)

14ºC 0.8mm acumulado, não espero mais chuva hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2020 às 14:08)

Bom dia,
Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros, que acumularam 4,3 mm. Ainda deverei ter alguma chuva até ao fim do mês, de acordo com as previsões. O ECMWF prevê uns 20 a 25 mm para aqui até ao fim do mês. Veremos se isso acontece!!! 

Para já, o mês segue numa completa miséria ao nível de precipitações. Até agora, tenho apenas um acumulado de 24,6 mm. Num mês onde a média anda à volta dos 100 mm por aqui, isto é muito mau. 

Veremos se em fevereiro temos mais sorte, até porque há regiões que precisam mesmo de uma rega ao género de março de 2018 ou de março de 2013!!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2020 às 15:26)

Boa tarde

Algumas fotos da tarde calma com céu bonito, Cumulus mediocris ou congestus, desfazem-se rapidamente, raramente largando uns pingos. As aves voam alto. Ouvem-se bastantes pássaros. A processionaria já começou a descer os pinheiros, dos ninhos de inverno. Sensação de primavera.

16,1°C
62%
Calma ou fraco de rumo variável. 
Nuvens deslocam-se lentamente de NW.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2020 às 15:52)

Dissipação acelerada de todas as nuvens.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2020 às 18:23)

Por Coimbra mais um dia chato e ameno, sem chuva por enquanto...


----------



## RStorm (25 Jan 2020 às 18:59)

Boa Noite

A tarde foi soalheira e amena, com céu geralmente pouco nublado. O vento rodou para NW, mas tem soprado com a mesma intensidade.
Foram bastante notáveis as "tentativas" de desenvolvimento nalguns cumulus mas sem sucesso, a instabilidade prevista para hoje já era reduzida 

Extremos de hoje: *10,0ºC / 14,2ºC / 0,6 mm *

T. Atual: *12,1ºC *
HR: 73%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2020 às 20:53)

Boa Noite,
Dia com algumas nuvens e muito agradável. Durante a tarde surgiram algumas formações, mas que rapidamente se dissipavam.
Hoje, perto da Serra de Montejunto (ao fundo):


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2020 às 21:58)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde agradável, para fazer uma caminhada, por uma zona de vale, onde as linhas de água, iam com um belíssimo caudal, e até vi agua a brotar da estrada.

Aqui pode-se ver a diferença de cores, devido á folhagem dos carvalhos, que ainda não cairam na totalidade, um vale muito encaixado.





O trabalho, feito, por agumas insectos polinizadores, solitários.





A importancia de uma árvore na sustentação de um talude, o que nem um muro de betão armado consegue fazer, pois com as últimas tempestades, muitos vieram abaixo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2020 às 02:53)

*2.7ºC* e nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 03:00)

Boa madrugada,

Os últimos dias tiveram alguma instabilidade, frio e, sobretudo, a chuva que os do Sul tanto desejavam. Certos locais do Algarve, inclusive, ultrapassaram a média mensal, que anda entre os 60 a 75 mm no Barlavento e entre os 45 e 55 mm no Sotavento. Também nevou bem na Serra da Estrela, acima dos 1200 metros. 

Por aqui, o evento foi menos intenso do que noutros sítios, rendendo apenas 8,4 mm. O dia mais chuvoso foi ontem, com um acumulado de 4,3 mm. 

Os dados de sexta e de ontem foram os seguintes:

*Sexta-feira:
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 12,9°C
Mín: 6,6°C
Prec: 3,3 mm

Corroios
Máx: 13,1°C
Mín: 6,2°C

*Ontem:
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 14,9°C
Mín: 10,0°C
Prec: 4,3 mm

Corroios
Máx: 15,2°C
Mín: 9,9°C

Agora estão 8,8°C e está a formar-se nevoeiro, sendo que a temperatura está a descer fortemente com a formação do nevoeiro. 
Em 6 horas, passámos de uma baixa pressão (com 1012 hpa) para uma alta pressão (com quase 1020 hpa), típico de depressões isoladas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 10:33)

Bom dia,
A manhã segue com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 50 metros.


----------



## Toby (26 Jan 2020 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma manhã cedo com céu limpo, a nebulosidade aumenta de hora em hora.
13.4° 86%
Bom domingo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 17:54)

O nevoeiro pouco se dissipou, mesmo com o decorrer da tarde, permaneceu em zonas de vale, e já este neste momento a dissipar-se novamente, foi também um dia bem fresco.


----------



## RStorm (26 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

Boa Noite

Dia soalheiro e agradável, com algum neblina espessa e céu geralmente pouco nublado, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade durante a tarde.
Bastou fazer 4 quilómetros e entrei logo num cenário totalmente diferente: nevoeiro bastante cerrado em Alcochete ao inicio da tarde 
Amanhã cá espero o regresso da chuvinha Veremos quanto renderá esta semana, mas infelizmente não se espera grande fartura e é uma pena pouco ou nada haver daqui para baixo 

Extremos de hoje: *5,6ºC / 15,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *11,6ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2020 às 20:26)

Boas! Hoje a madrugada foi mais fresca, à hora de almoço o céu estava bastante escuro e pensei que fosse chover, mas pareceu-me que só pingou por uns momentos


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:17)

Boas,

12,5 graus

Esta tarde no alto da aldeia do Penedo, Sintra(cota 270 mts).
Costa Sintrense no horizonte,nomeadamente a praia das Maçãs.
Estavam uns 12 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Jan 2020 às 21:29)

Um dia mais ou menos soalheiro, atmosfera razoavelmente limpa, com belíssimas nuvens sobre Lisboa.

Como nunca tinha apanhado vento do lado do mar (WSW), lá fui fazer mais um time-lapse, para ver como ficava, e hoje apanhei um contrail. Lá em cima no Panorâmico um vento cortante ...a 13ºC...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 21:41)

bandevelugo disse:


> Um dia mais ou menos soalheiro, atmosfera razoavelmente limpa, com belíssimas nuvens sobre Lisboa.
> 
> Como nunca tinha apanhado vento do lado do mar (WSW), lá fui fazer mais um time-lapse, para ver como ficava, e hoje apanhei um contrail. Lá em cima no Panorâmico um vento cortante ...a 13ºC...



Completamente diferente do dia que estive por aqui, pois o nevoeiro, pouco se dissipou, isto já depois das 13 horas, e mesmo assim ficou sempre no horizonte, e agora está já tudo coberto de nevoeiro novamente.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2020 às 22:02)

bandevelugo disse:


> Como nunca tinha apanhado vento do lado do mar (WSW), lá fui fazer mais um time-lapse, para ver como ficava, e hoje apanhei um contrail.



Bela panorâmica para ENE. Ventos cruzados, NW nos níveis altos, pelo deslocamento do contrail e alguns cirrus, WSW/SW nos níveis inferiores.

Na Póvoa, cerca das 14:30, a mesma circulação, olhando para Sul:



Contrastando com a circulação de ontem (sábado 25), NW nos níveis baixos e W ao nível dos cirrus:


----------



## Mammatus (26 Jan 2020 às 22:48)

Boa noite,

Na madrugada de ontem ainda caiu alguma precipitação perfazendo um acumulado total de 4.57 mm.
Assistiu-se a uma gradual diminuição da nebulosidade ao longo do dia. Ao início da tarde o céu apresentava-se bem fotogénico repleto de cumulus em vários estágios de desenvolvimento, mas à medida que a tarde avançou, assistiu-se à rápida dissipação dos mesmos, como bem referiu o StormRic. O dia terminou com céu pouco nublado.

Extremos: 15.7ºC / 11.3ºC

Vento fraco a moderado de E/NE, rodando para o quadrante oeste a meio da tarde.


Hoje o dia iniciou com nevoeiro que praticamente durou até hora de almoço. A tarde apresentou-se com céu temporariamente muito nublado, com boas formações a leste.

Extremos: 16.8ºC / 10.9ºC

Vento fraco durante a manhã, tornou-se moderado de SW pela tarde, voltando a enfraquecer ao final do dia.


Cumulus congestus a leste da Moita












Junto ao sapal do Gaio/Rosário. Vistas para Sul e SW essencialmente de cumulus mediocris e humilis.
















Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 12.5ºC.

Boa semana!


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Jan 2020 às 22:51)

StormRic disse:


> Bela panorâmica para ENE. Ventos cruzados, NW nos níveis altos, pelo deslocamento do contrail e alguns cirrus, WSW/SW nos níveis inferiores.
> 
> Na Póvoa, cerca das 14:30, a mesma circulação, olhando para Sul:
> 
> ...



Estive em Monsanto precisamente logo a seguir ao almoço, pelo que algumas nuvens hão-de ser as mesmas... porém as tuas com melhor definição!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 23:04)

E eu a pensar que as imagens do Cabo Espichel tinham acabado... 
No entanto, uma pessoa nunca se farta de boas imagem. Ora vejam: 






























(...)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 23:07)

(...) 





























(...)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 23:11)

(...)

























(...)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 23:14)

(...)





























E pronto, parece que acabou a tortura!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2020 às 01:07)

Boa noite,
Ontem, o dia foi bastante soalheiro, com alguma nebulosidade média. As temperaturas durante o dia foram até relativamente amenas, mas a madrugada foi bem fria. 
Durante a manhã ainda houve a formação de nevoeiro. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,3°C
Mín: 6,8°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,8°C
Mín: 6,1°C

Entretanto já entrou pela costa a massa de ar húmido. Depois de a temperatura ter tocado nos 11,9°C antes da meia-noite, a temperatura está, neste momento, a subir bem. Segue agora nos 13,2°C e está céu nublado. 
Por aqui o evento deverá render uns 10 mm até ao fim do mês, de acordo com o previsto. A ver se é mesmo assim.


----------



## Candy (27 Jan 2020 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Chuva e rajadas de vento moderado a forte a marcar este início de dia em Peniche.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2020 às 10:04)

Boas, de volta a Lisboa. Céu nublado por nuvens altas a médias e vento moderado mas constante na zona do aeroporto.
Chuva quase a chegar, pelo radar...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jan 2020 às 10:15)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Início de uma nova semana, que promete trazer mais alguns mm de precipitação à zona, nada de especial , mas sempre é bem melhor que nada  Segundo os modelos a semana poderá render entre 5 a 10 mm , sendo o GFS o menos generoso, não indo além dos 5mm , contudo vamos ver se acontece alguma surpresa! A predominância do vento de Sul ajuda a acreditar nisso , já diziam os antigos  O mês segue fraquinho , com 37.8mm , vamos ver como acaba!


----------



## jamestorm (27 Jan 2020 às 10:22)

Vai caindo bem aqui em Alenquer...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2020 às 10:58)

Boas, 

Chuva fraca
12 graus
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jan 2020 às 12:07)

Manhã de alguma chuva por Coimbra, mas nada de especial


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2020 às 13:24)

caiu uma chuva fraca molhou o chão e pronto foi isso...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2020 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,
Por cá começou a cair uma morrinha, um pouco antes das 13 horas.


----------



## RStorm (27 Jan 2020 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno e com céu encoberto, apresentando-se temporariamente com pequenas abertas durante a manhã.
O vento tem soprado a fraco a moderado de SW, aumentando de intensidade na última hora.
Nada da chuva até agora... Acho engraçado que o radar mostrou alguns ecos verdes a passar aqui por cima, mas na realidade não caiu nada  

Mínima de hoje: *10,4ºC *
T. Atual: *16,5ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: SW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2020 às 15:10)

mais uns chuviscos


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2020 às 18:27)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, foi assim ao longo da tarde.


----------



## windchill (27 Jan 2020 às 19:28)

Aqui pela zona do Seixal, foi um dia com ar tristonho, com céu encoberto e alguma (pouca) chuva fraca e vento moderado.

O interessante mesmo foi o bonito amanhecer com o qual fui brindado esta manhã aqui na minha varanda, e do qual deixo-vos alguns registos...


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2020 às 19:32)

um periodo de chuva moderado agora


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2020 às 19:40)

Chuva e chuvisco, densos.
A1, CRIL













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (27 Jan 2020 às 22:14)

Boa noite,

dia ameno mas cinzento por Lisboa. 
Quando saí do trabalho ainda apanhei alguma chuva e vento moderado, com algumas rajadas mais intensas.

Pelo Barreiro o acumulado foi nulo...
Extremos: 17.1ºC / 12.4ºC
Vento moderado de SW, mais intenso durante a tarde.

Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SW, 15.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2020 às 23:13)

Boas,

2,5 mm por cá.
Do outro lado da serra, é o costume sempre impressionante os registos de Galamares, com 8,5 mm.
Já nos 70 mm mensais, aliás estive ontem na zona e vi bem que os afluentes da ribeira de Colares correm muito bem.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Jan 2020 às 23:24)

Boa noite!
Dia bem invernal, mas um pouco mais ameno do que os últimos dias sem dúvida...
Dia muito cinzento com chuva e vento moderado a forte de S/SW. A chuva começou a cair a meio da manhã, inicialmente moderada a forte, tendo variado no geral entre fraca a moderada pontualmente mais intensa com redução de visibilidade!
E assim continua agora á noite, não esperava tanta chuva hoje por aqui... Água por todo o lado!!! 

Ainda 15°C a esta hora e 98% de HR!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2020 às 23:57)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui passou-se o oposto do que nos conta o @Tufao André. Dia bem cinzento, com um nascer do sol lindíssimo, mas muita parra e pouca uva, como se costuma dizer por aqui. 
Já estava previsto que grande parte da precipitação ficasse a norte de Lisboa, e assim foi. Às vezes ainda cai alguma morrinha, mas que nada acumula.

Por aqui ainda houve um aguaceiro que molhou o chão, acumulando 0,3 mm. Noutros pontos da região, o acumulado foi nulo, como é o caso do Arco do Mar da Palha (Barreiro ao Montijo). 
Ao mesmo tempo que isto acontece, o Litoral Norte é "banhado a ouro" com um rio atmosférico que deverá acumular uns 150 mm em poucos dias, em certas zonas. Os acumulados na vizinha Galiza também são de invejar, com zonas específicas que, inclusive, poderão ter acumulados superiores a 200 mm. 

O dia mais chuvoso por esta zona parece que irá ser o último dia do mês. Veremos o que acontece.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,3°C
Mín: 12,3°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 12,0°C 

Agora estão 14,9°C e céu nublado. O dia foi quente e sem grandes amplitudes térmicas.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2020 às 23:58)

windchill disse:


> O interessante mesmo foi o bonito amanhecer com o qual fui brindado esta manhã aqui na minha varanda, e do qual deixo-vos alguns registos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UAU! Que belo nascer do sol. Captado no momento certo. Muito bom.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jan 2020 às 00:33)

Aguaceiro moderado por Azeitão neste momento  Choveu fraco algumas vezes durante o dia , mas nada de especial como previsto, contudo está tudo bem encharcado  Desde a meia-noite acumulou 3.8 mm, ontem 0.6 mm! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jan 2020 às 00:44)

E não é que esta a chover mesmo bem por cá  4.5mm , e parece que a célula estacionou uns minutos por cima do meu quintal  Bommmm  GFS , já foste e ainda agora começou a semana 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2020 às 02:47)

acumulado de ontem foi *2mm*
hoje sigo com 0.4mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2020 às 08:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E não é que esta a chover mesmo bem por cá  4.5mm , e parece que a célula estacionou uns minutos por cima do meu quintal  Bommmm  GFS , já foste e ainda agora começou a semana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiveste sorte, amigo @Ricardo Carvalho. A Serra fez das suas, e neste caso, uma célula que parecia insignificante passou a ser uma surpresa. 
Na tua estação, acumulaste 6,6 mm. Por aqui acumulei apenas 0,3 mm. Fantástico!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2020 às 10:04)

Bom dia
A manhã começou com nevoeiro, pouco denso que já se dissipou, e com céu nublado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jan 2020 às 12:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> uma célula que parecia insignificante passou a ser uma surpresa.



Ontem fazia referência a isso mesmo amigo, este tipo de frentes que chegam cá completamente desfeitas podem produzir surpresas devido a muita humidade que tem embebida, e por vezes chove bem mais em alguns locais do que o radar propriamente mostra   O dia segue muito nublado, ameno com cerca de 16ºc, e com mais um aguaceiro durante a manhã o acumulado segue nos 6.8mm 

Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2020[/URL


----------



## RStorm (28 Jan 2020 às 14:23)

Bom dia

Mais um dia abafado e com céu nublado, nada mais 
Ontem apenas caíram uns chuviscos no final da tarde, que apenas molharam o chão, e hoje sigo com *0,6 mm* graças a dois aguaceiros fracos que caíram ao inicio da madrugada  

Extremos de ontem: *10,4ºC / 16,8ºC
*
Mínima de hoje: *14,1ºC *
T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 72%
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2020 às 14:55)

Boa tarde

Mais um dia com sabor a primavera. 

17,0°C
73%
WSW fraco, < 10 Km/h












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2020 às 17:36)

Céu luminoso

CRIL












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2020 às 17:45)

E o céu fechou-se subitamente na Cruz Quebrada, em toda a linha de Cascais.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (28 Jan 2020 às 20:20)

Boa noite,

99,0mm Janeiro 2018
66,4mm Janeiro 2017
66,0mm Janeiro 2019
47,6mm Janeiro 2020

Grande déficit aqui, os 3 dias restantes não vão reverter a tendência de janeiro de 2020.

*(Tnn)
-3.7°C* 20 janvier 2017
*-3.2°C* 19 janvier 2017
*-1.7°C* 07 janvier 2019
*-0.9°C* 21 janvier 2017
*-0.8°C* 15 janvier 2017
*-0.8°C* 25 janvier 2017
*-0.7°C* 06 janvier 2019
*0.1°C* 09 janvier 2017
*0.2°C* 03 janvier 2019
*0.3°C* 15 janvier 2018
*0.4°C* 14 janvier 2019
*0.6°C* 13 janvier 2019
*0.9°C* 07 janvier 2020
*1.1°C* 13 janvier 2020
*1.2°C* 17 janvier 2017
*1.2°C* 18 janvier 2019
*1.2°C* 16 janvier 2017
*1.3°C* 06 janvier 2020
*1.3°C* 12 janvier 2020
*1.3°C* 05 janvier 2019
*1.3°C* 12 janvier 2019
*1.4°C* 08 janvier 2019
*1.6°C* 09 janvier 2019
*1.7°C* 23 janvier 2017
*1.8°C* 12 janvier 2018
*1.9°C* 14 janvier 2017
*1.9°C* 01 janvier 2020
*2.3°C* 01 janvier 2019
*2.3°C* 24 janvier 2017
*2.3°C* 08 janvier 2017
*2.3°C* 14 janvier 2018
*2.4°C* 18 janvier 2018
*2.4°C* 24 janvier 2018
*2.6°C* 22 janvier 2017
*2.7°C* 08 janvier 2020
*2.7°C* 06 janvier 2018
*3.2°C* 09 janvier 2018
*3.2°C* 18 janvier 2017
*3.2°C* 26 janvier 2018
*3.3°C* 26 janvier 2019

*(Txx)
20.1°C* 29 janvier 2018
*19.2°C* 30 janvier 2018
*18.9°C* 08 janvier 2019
*18.2°C* 11 janvier 2017
*18.2°C* 25 janvier 2019
*18.1°C* 31 janvier 2018
*18.0°C* 09 janvier 2019
*17.9°C* 01 janvier 2019
*17.8°C* 07 janvier 2019
*17.6°C* 26 janvier 2019
*17.4°C* 06 janvier 2017
*17.2°C* 04 janvier 2017
*17.2°C* 10 janvier 2019
*17.1°C* 05 janvier 2017
*17.0°C* 17 janvier 2017
*16.9°C* 07 janvier 2017
*16.7°C* 28 janvier 2018
*16.7°C* 15 janvier 2020
*16.7°C* 11 janvier 2020
*16.7°C* 19 janvier 2018
*16.4°C* 16 janvier 2020
*16.4°C* 05 janvier 2019
*16.3°C* 17 janvier 2020
*16.2°C* 03 janvier 2019
*16.1°C* 09 janvier 2017
*15.9°C* 18 janvier 2018
*15.8°C* 04 janvier 2019
*15.8°C* 04 janvier 2020
*15.6°C* 18 janvier 2020
*15.6°C* 13 janvier 2019
*15.6°C* 06 janvier 2019
*15.6°C* 03 janvier 2020
*15.5°C* 08 janvier 2020
*15.5°C* 16 janvier 2017
*15.4°C* 19 janvier 2020
*15.4°C* 05 janvier 2020
*15.4°C* 26 janvier 2020
*15.3°C* 02 janvier 2018
*15.3°C* 04 janvier 2018
*15.3°C* 03 janvier 2017


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jan 2020 às 21:24)

Boas! Aqui por Coimbra a manhã e o começo da tarde tiveram alguma chuva, por vezes intensa, mas já há algumas horas que não chove


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2020 às 21:28)

Aguaceiro curto mas forte na 25 Abril.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jan 2020 às 22:55)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco, tem sido a tônica do dia por cá, acumulado segue nos 8.1mm 

14.4°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (28 Jan 2020 às 23:41)

Boa noite,



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro fraco, tem sido a tônica do dia por cá, acumulado segue nos 8.1mm
> 
> 14.4°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Essa zona ainda acumulou alguma coisa que se veja, por aqui apenas 1.27 mm e apenas de madrugada. 
Extremos: 17.5ºC / 15.7ºC amplitude térmica baixíssima devido à tépida corrente de SW.

Sigo com céu nublado, vento essencialmente fraco (de vez quando surge uma rajada mais intensa) e uns "quentes" 16.1ºC. Entretanto deve ter caído alguns chuviscos pois as superfícies estão húmidas.
E é isto!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2020 às 23:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro fraco, tem sido a tônica do dia por cá, acumulado segue nos 8.1mm
> 
> 14.4°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Que sorte tens tido tu, vizinho longínquo!
Por aqui, nem 1 mm caiu hoje. O acumulado segue neste momento nos 0,5 mm, depois de um aguaceiro bem fraco à pouco, e assim deve ficar por hoje. 

O dia foi, mais uma vez, sonolento e aborrecido. No entanto, parece que iremos ter alguma chuva até ao fim do mês. O ECMWF prevê 7 mm até à meia-noite de dia 31, e 22 mm até 7 de fevereiro.  Veremos o que acontece. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 14,1°C
Prec: 0,5 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,7°C
Mín: 14,3°C

Agora estão 14,4°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2020 às 02:54)

acumulado de ontem *2mm*
segue noite quente 13.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2020 às 04:23)

Dois time-lapses do dia de ontem, 28.

Na Póvoa, meio da tarde, direcção Sul, movimento de SW nos níveis baixos e de W ou WNW nos outros níveis:

Em Carcavelos, a despedida, o último time-lapse, ao crepúsculo com circulação de SW e a Lua intermitentemente visível:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jan 2020 às 10:18)

Segunda e Terça a sinóptica por cá era de lotaria total, e desta vez fui eu o felizardo @"Charneca" Mundial  e @Mammatus  MM importantes segundo as previsões  que se avizinham , dado que a amiga Primavera vai fazer uma aparição  precoce  Hoje temos um dia ameno por Azeitão com alguma nebulosidade , e uns actuais 15.3ºc, já pela zona alta de Sesimbra , nevoeiro cerrado , muita humidade e algum frio, com 13.2ºc ! O nosso pequeno rectângulo é mesmo assim no que diverge ao clima , basta poucos km de distância , para se encontrar diferenças enormes no que ao estado do tempo concerne


----------



## criz0r (29 Jan 2020 às 11:25)

Boas,

Tempo aborrecido. 16.0ºC e permanência do fluxo quente e húmido de Sudoeste.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2020 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia frouxo, por aqui, sem Sol mas também sem grande precipitação a relatar, apenas muita humidade. Temperatura na casa dos 15ºC.

Há 14 (!) anos atrás, estava a ter início, por estas bandas de Lisboa, o fenómeno que marcou a vida meteorológica de muitos. Foi o nosso "milagre" de 29 de Janeiro de 2006... hoje em dia o melhor é construir uma capelinha e ficar à espera de outro.


----------



## meko60 (29 Jan 2020 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!
Dia meio encoberto,com o sol a aparecer de vez em quando.Temperatura amena 16,6ºC e HR 83%,vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## RStorm (29 Jan 2020 às 14:27)

Boa Tarde

Ontem o céu abriu bem durante a tarde e até esteve bem agradável, mas voltou a encobrir no final do dia. Ocorreu mais um aguaceiro fraco perto da meia-noite, que elevou o acumulado para *0,9 mm*. A mínima foi batida, passando a ser *13,8ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem: *13,8ºC / 17,9ºC / 0,9 mm *

Hoje segue o mesmo padrão, sem chuva até agora para não variar  
Estes eventos só são bons para zonas influenciadas pelas orografias. Isso era bem visível esta manhã: por aqui tinha boas abertas, enquanto que por cima da Arrábida e lá para os lados de Sintra/Litoral Oeste haviam algumas células a quererem desenvolver-se. 

Mínima de hoje: *12,6ºC *
T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2020 às 15:59)

Só para verem como está a coisa, neste momento está céu pouco nublado por aqui.  

Mas que raio...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2020 às 16:11)

Palha durante todo o dia em Lisboa... Nuvens e mais nuvens com vento moderado constante.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

Boa tarde

Tanta nuvem e nem um pingo, mas é natural, uma camada alta de cirrostratus, espessos, e uma camada baixa de Estratocumulus ou Cumulus humilis. Movimento de SSW para os níveis baixos e WSW ou SW para os outros níveis.
Faltam Nimbostratus, Altostratus espessos ou Cumulus pelo menos mediocris.
*15,9ºC
72%*
SSW < 15 Km/h














Continuamos em sector quente, num sistema complexo de frentes da corrente de Sudoeste.














Pelo radar, a precipitação ocorre na presença de nuvens médias ou baixas espessas:





A propósito, o radar de Arouca está mal calibrado...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2020 às 21:06)

Boas,

13 graus, e tudo tranquilo.
Hoje andei na zona oeste(área norte do concelho de Mafra) , e como o @jamestorm disse está mesmo tudo bem abastecido de água.
Um pequeno exemplo, uma pequena charca practicamente no maximo, mas com muito profundidade.





---

Pois é, faz hoje 14 anos da epica queda de neve. Jamais me esquecerei, temperaturas brutais de 0/1 graus nas horas centrais do dia em Alcabideche. No parapeito ainda cairam uns flocos, depois desse momento fui logo para a serra. Nas mesas de madeira junto da Peninha a camada de neve já dava fazer umas pequenas bolas.
Trânsito e mais trânsito na serra, estava tudo fora de si.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2020 às 00:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 13 graus, e tudo tranquilo.
> Hoje andei na zona oeste(área norte do concelho de Mafra) , e como o @jamestorm disse está mesmo tudo bem abastecido de água.
> ...


E como está a barragem da Mula João?!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 00:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E como está a barragem da Mula João?!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Epa nunca mais lá passei, mas sei que continua muito vazia.
Em Outubro aquilo literalmente bateu no fundo, a recuperação é muito lenta.
Assim que passar lá depois partilho informação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2020 às 00:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa nunca mais lá passei, mas sei que continua muito vazia.
> Em Outubro aquilo literalmente bateu no fundo, a recuperação é muito lenta.
> Assim que passar lá depois partilho informação.


Obrigado, pensei que tivesse recuperado bem durante  Novembro e Dezembro dado que foram dois meses bastante bons por aí , esperemos que ainda consiga recuperar nos próximos 3 meses, depois disso já sabemos o que nos espera  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jan 2020 às 01:49)

Boa noite, 

Hoje foi um dia bem pasmacento e aborrecido, tal e qual como têm sido os últimos dias. A única diferença é que hoje viu-se o sol, e nos últimos dias não.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 13,7°C
Prec: 0 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 14,0°C

Agora estão 13,8°C e, curiosamente, está céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2020 às 08:36)

Bom dia.

Manhã amena com céu muito nublado. Choveu fraco há cerca de meia-hora por Loures.

--

Deixo aqui 2 fotografias do nascer-do-sol da passa segunda-feira, dia 27 




Sunrise - Lisbon 2020 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Sunrise - Lisbon 2020 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2020 às 10:07)

Boas, vento moderado pela zona do aeroporto com céu nublado por nuvens médias e baixas. Deverá chover de tarde...


----------



## Candy (30 Jan 2020 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Ainda não saí de casa mas há uns 5 minutos ouviu-se um ruído que parecia um vento forte que veio e passou.
A minha mãe estava na cozinha e também lhe pareceu vento.
Se o volume do ruído era mesmo vento não consigo confirmar, mas que a minha janela, para sul, sentiu vento... Ah, lá isso sentiu!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jan 2020 às 12:42)

A tão falada "semana de chuva forte" deixou 6mmm até agora aqui em Alenquer....
A imprensa agarra-se a estes títulos, mas a realidade é sempre bem diferente do que noticiam. sabia que não ia chover quase nada com os modelos como estavam ...Janeiro vai acabar ligeiramente abaixo da media. 

Por agora céu muito escuro, 15ºC mas nao penso que vá chover...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2020 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,
Por cá a manhã começou cinzenta, e começou a cair uma chuva "molha tolos",por volta das 9 horas e ainda durou mais de 1 hora.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Jan 2020 às 13:45)

Boa tarde!
Pelo Tagus Park, em Oeiras, começou ha instantes a chover fraco mas com alguma intensidade que ja molha tudo... 
Vento moderado de SW


----------



## RStorm (30 Jan 2020 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde

Mais do mesmo, sem tirar nem pôr  
No entanto começou a chuviscar e parece que se avizinham alguns aguaceiros fracos no horizonte, veremos como corre...

Extremos de ontem: *12,6ºC / 18,1ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *12,4ºC *
T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2020 às 15:09)

Boa tarde 

Reboleira (Amadora).
Nimbostratus com tecto nos 200m trouxeram chuvisco ou chuva fraca há cerca de 3 horas.
Se tiver acumulado será só na ordem das décimas de milímetro. 
Vento Sul fraco.

Vistas para os quadrantes norte.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2020 às 15:22)

chuvisca aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2020 às 15:39)

Volta a morrinha, novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 15:43)

Boas, 

4 mm acumulados, bem bom.

Chuva fraca persistente.


----------



## srr (30 Jan 2020 às 16:38)

Finalmente algo para eu relatar ;

0,40 mm . :-)


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 17:07)

7 mm por Alcabideche. 
9 mm no penedo(serra).

Efeito orografico bem presente.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2020 às 17:30)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 4.6 mm acumulados. 
Temp. 14.6°c 
HR. 99%

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fsl (30 Jan 2020 às 17:53)

Em Nova-Oeiras chuva fraca desde as 14:00. Até agora acumulou 8,2mm.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jan 2020 às 17:57)

3,23 mm nada mau!!

quem nao chora nao mama, ja dizia a minha avó


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 18:20)

11 mm em Alcabideche. 
Chuva fraca a moderada neste momento. 
Como é normal, está a ser bem acima do modelado. Maravilha.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

chuvisca mais intenso agora  tenho 2.4mm


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 18:45)

Ali para os lados de Colares, há um exemplo claro da importância da serra.
Faco ideia a cota 450 mts. 
Isto de certa forma é como inversões, não há modelos com escala local para modelar estas diferenças.


----------



## Geopower (30 Jan 2020 às 19:10)

Tarde e início de noite com chuva fraca.
Vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2020 às 19:12)

Boa tarde/noite!

Esta semana não tem sido fácil ser regular pelo fórum. Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tem sido um final de tarde/inicio de noite com chuva fraca constante. 

Há pouco o carro marcava uns bem amenos15/16ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2020 às 19:19)

Praticamente 4 horas de precipitação estratiforme  fraca renderam até agora 4.5mm  Um mimo para as terras  Mês segue com 49.5 mm, cerca de 60% da média mensal! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2020 às 19:32)

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca, misturados com nevoeiro. Desceu o tecto dos Nimbostratus.
Já há escorrência e lençóis de água aqui na Amadora.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2020 às 19:49)

Diz-me, como é que se apanha chuva? 
Aqui 0.2mm dolorosamente depois de um dia.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2020 às 20:11)

Boa noite. 
Temp. 14.5°c
HR. 100%
Chuva. 8.2 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 20:12)

Por cá vamos com 7 horas consecutivas de precipitação.
E ja há acumulados significativos por cá.

19 mm nas Almoinhas Velhas, Alcabideche
18 mm no Penedo, Colares
16 mm em Alcoitão, Alcabideche
E continua a precipitação fraca bem persistente.
Esta zona saiu na rifa, agradecimento à serra.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2020 às 20:12)

chuviscos continuam persistentes  acumulado vai subindo pouco a pouco e sinceramente não esperava tanto, sigo com *4.8mm*, 13.7ºC


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2020 às 21:10)

Toby disse:


> Diz-me, como é que se apanha chuva?
> Aqui 0.2mm dolorosamente depois de um dia.



No stress toby agora 0.6mm 
Inacreditável a pouca chuva que há aqui.


----------



## remember (30 Jan 2020 às 21:46)

Boas, 

5.7mm acumulados, nada mau... 13.7°C, 86% de HR e 1023 hPa.

6.6mm na Póvoa e 1.4mm na estação do colégio Pedro Arrupe (Sacavém) impressionante as diferenças...

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 21:47)

Por cá o acumulado parou nos 18 mm.
Excelente rega.
Neste momento está nevoeiro cerrado.

Amanhã deve ser um dia parecido ao de hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jan 2020 às 21:57)

Não estava à espera de tanta chuva hoje...  
Choveu continuamente desde as 14:00 até à pouco, acumulando 13 mm. Chuva fraca a moderada, mas contínua.  Um dia invernal que, de certa maneira, me fez lembrar o dia 11 de novembro de 2018, o último dia com chuva a sério por aqui. 

O mês segue com 42,6 mm, uma miséria de acumulado, dado que a média anda à volta dos 100 mm. Amanhã parece que ainda poderá chover bem, e provavelmente será o dia mais generoso de todo o evento. 

Agora estão 14,9°C e céu nublado.


----------



## fhff (30 Jan 2020 às 22:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por cá o acumulado parou nos 18 mm.
> Excelente rega.
> Neste momento está nevoeiro cerrado.
> 
> Amanhã deve ser um dia parecido ao de hoje.



Do lado oposto da Serra, na minha estação, só apanhei 4 mm. Pareceu-me mais, mas ainda não tive tempo de calibrar o pluviómetro.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2020 às 22:16)

fhff disse:


> Do lado oposto da Serra, na minha estação, só apanhei 4 mm. Pareceu-me mais, mas ainda não tive tempo de calibrar o pluviómetro.



Pois certamente abaixo do real.

E o Penedo hoje somou mais 20 mm, ainda no Domingo andei lá e como sempre aquela zona da serra  entre Penedo/Gigaros estava um espectáculo, água por todo lado. Para mim a zona mais remota e incrível da serra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2020 às 22:26)

Boas pessoal, 

Não esperava tanta precipitação hoje  Acumulado está nos  6.1mm, e ainda vai chovendo ,contudo  sem acumular, chove desde as 15h  Um regalo quando sai do trabalho , era água por todo o lado  O mês ainda não está fechado, dado que amanhã ainda espero acumular mais uns mm!  Fotos fantásticas @Duarte Sousa , com momentos destes até deixa de ser chato ter que se acordar muito cedo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (30 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

Boa noite,

Antes de mais, extremos do dia de ontem: 16.9ºC / 14.3ºC
Dia cinzentão sem nada de especial a relatar.

Hoje foi dia de . Começou a chover depois do almoço e só terminou à pouco. Precipitação estratiforme o que é óptimo para os solos.
O céu dominado por nimbostratus e a existência de alguma neblina/nevoeiro tornou o ambiente escuro a meio da tarde.

No Barreiro o acumulado foi modesto, 4.83 mm.
A mínima foi 13.8ºC. Máxima do dia registada ao início da tarde (17.3ºC) a ser igualada agora... a temperatura tem estado a subir desde o início da noite.

EDIT: máxima do dia feita agora (23:59), 17.7ºC. 
Voltou a chover, acumulado de 5.59 mm


----------



## fsl (30 Jan 2020 às 23:01)

Em Nova-Oeiras a chuva parou por volta da 22:00, com o acumulado de 16,6mm.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2020 às 23:22)

Boa noite.
Por cá a chuva voltou.

Temp. 15.4ºc 
HR. 100%
Precip. 10.4 mm (rate max. 4.0 mm/h)
Vento med. 9.2 Km/h S


----------



## meko60 (30 Jan 2020 às 23:54)

Boa noite.
Tarde e noite de chuva, fraca mas persistente. O acumulado é de 9mm.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2020 às 23:54)

acabei dia com *6mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2020 às 00:38)

Boa noite,
Até à meia-noite ainda caíram mais 0,5 mm, tendo o acumulado final de ontem sido de 13,5 mm. 
Como já seria de esperar, estas entradas frontais de oeste são bem mais generosas para a zona que as entradas de sudoeste, que normalmente costumam ser as melhores para a zona de Sesimbra. 

De resto, foi um dia até relativamente quente. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 13,4°C
Prec: 13,5 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,6°C
Mín: 13,4°C

Agora estão 15,1°C e céu muito nublado. Pelo satélite já é visível a massa húmida que trará a tão desejada chuva amanhã. A frente que irá afetar a nossa zona está agora a passar no Grupo Oriental dos Açores.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2020 às 07:27)

Bom dia, 
Durante a madrugada acumulei 3,1 mm.  A chuva em maior quantidade deverá vir à tarde. O evento segue nos 16,6 mm. 

Um ótimo acumulado para começar o dia.


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2020 às 08:29)

Abrantes,

1 mm - Já dá para regar o Tejo e limpar a espuma, e ocultar descargas poluentes.


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Jan 2020 às 08:41)

Chove uma chuva muito miudinha mas que molha, molha.
Por aqui estão 14ºC e uma PA de 1022 HpA


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2020 às 09:10)

Na zona alta de Sesimbra, chuva fraca ou chuvisco desde as 14:30 de ontem sem interrupção, com nevoeiro, acumulando *14.2 mm* até ao momento (o que faz uma média aproximada de 0.8 mm/h). Chuva óptima para os solos que por si só já estavam bastante saturados. Este mês segue com praticamente *87 mm*, pelo que vai terminar muito perto da média, espero mais alguns mm até o fim do dia.


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2020 às 09:36)

Manhã de chuvisco. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 09:48)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou bem cinzenta e com chuviscos, os solos continuam a libertar água.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2020 às 10:00)

Tecto de nuvens baixas com chuvisco e temperatura amena. Literalmente a única coisa que se pode dizer disto.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (31 Jan 2020 às 10:22)

Bom dia, ontem mas que bela tarde e noite, sempre a chuviscar, acumulou 5.6mm, hoje já acumulou mais 2.5mm, não esperava isto.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2020 às 12:03)

Bom dia!

Por aqui tivemos uma manhã marcada por alguns períodos de chuva fraca e tempo ameno. Por agora o Sol vai brilhando entre nuvens mas o tempo mantém-se bem cinzento.

Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2020 às 12:08)

Boas, 

Tudo muito igual a ontem à noite, ou seja, nevoeiro e morrinha. 
Acumulado segue nos 5 mm.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2020 às 14:15)

chuvisca, 2.4mm


----------



## RStorm (31 Jan 2020 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

Desde o meu último post até pela madrugada de hoje a dentro, instalou-se a chuva fraca/morrinha persistente, rendendo um acumulado de *2,1 mm  
*
Extremos de ontem: *12,4ºC / 18,5ºC / 2,1 mm *

Hoje sigo com mais um dia nublado e com chuva fraca intermitente, o acumulado segue nos *2,4 mm*. Para a tarde espero mais uns mm  
Afinal, já não posso me queixar deste evento 

Mínima de hoje: *15,0ºC *
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2020 às 14:45)

Continuação do mesmo por aqui... Chuva fraca, daquela irritante mesmo só quando se tem de sair durante 10 segundos  Algumas nuvens baixas e nevoeiro no horizonte também, para os lados de Alvalade e do aeroporto.

Vento moderado e constante.


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2020 às 14:52)

Chove na zona alta de Sesimbra há 24 horas consecutivas! Nesse período *18.5 mm*, dos quais 9.4 mm foram hoje. Mesmo apenas chuviscando, escorre água por todo o lado, os solos estão claramente saturados. Depois de 350 mm nos últimos 3 meses de 2019, Janeiro segue com 91 mm.

Nota também para o nevoeiro muito cerrado, visibilidade muito baixa.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2020 às 15:23)

Boa tarde!
Que impressionante camadão de nevoeiro, e já persiste há várias horas por Carnaxide:





No entanto, da serra de Monsanto para este o teto das nuvens sobe consideravelmente.


----------



## marcoguarda (31 Jan 2020 às 15:36)

Desde as 14:30h que chove moderadamente aqui no litoral de Leiria! Boa rega. Ontem o dia todo foi marcado por chuva fraca e persistente.


----------



## Toby (31 Jan 2020 às 16:12)

Chuva desde as 15:30 3.0mm


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2020 às 16:29)

Momento...
Quando vens ao Cabo Carvoeiro e a menos de 100 metros... Farol? "U tá tu?"

Bem, dia de chuva em Peniche. Quase sempre chuva miúda, mas com momentos de chuva moderada. Vento fraco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 16:37)

Sigo com uma bela tarde, de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2020 às 17:00)

Boa tarde,
O acumulado desta tarde segue nos 5,1 mm. 
Entretanto parece que a parte mais intensa está a entrar por sudoeste, e parece que entrará de raspão pelo Litoral Centro. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jan 2020 às 17:04)

Começa a chover com intensidade na Figueira


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Jan 2020 às 18:05)

Por qaui o dia tem sido todo igual com chuvisco.
Neste momento estão 14.9ºC e 1023 HpA


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 20:14)

Hoje com a tarde de aguaceiros fracos, fui visitar as quedas de água, do rio Alviela, na localidade de Pernes, o barulho era audível, a mais de 500 metros de distancia, neste momento está com 2 metros de altura, já depois deste local, mas durante as tempestades, há cerca de 1 mes, superou os 5 metros.
O vapor de água, resultante da queda de água, subia, até uns 4 a 5 metros de altura, e não se podia permanecer muito perto, pois acabava por molhar ainda mais do que chuva.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2020 às 23:23)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia nublado e molhado aqui pela Charneca. Contudo, o dia de hoje esteve um pouco abaixo das espectativas, já que o grosso da precipitação passou de raspão pelo Litoral Centro, afetando apenas as zonas ao norte da Região. Enfim... 

Não estou de todo descontente com este evento, já que rendeu 13,5 mm ontem e hoje, último dia do mês, tive um acréscimo de 5,6 mm, o que dá um total de 19,1 mm.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,3°C
Mín: 15,0°C 
Prec: 5,6 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 15,3°C

Agora está um nevoeiro espesso e estão 15,0°C. Este tempo abafado nem parece verão, e os próximos dias farão lembrar abril ou maio.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2020 às 04:29)

3.2mm ontem


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 05:39)

Janeiro de 2020 Alcobaca
Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 06:08)

Janeiro de 2020 Montijo

Existem algumas lacunas, mas se um dia for criada uma base de dados portuguesa ... 

Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2020 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
Por aqui estamos iguais a ontem, chuvisco embora menos pois para de vez em quando.
A temperatura subiu, é de 17,3ºC e a PA de 1026 hPa, também subiu.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2020 às 11:42)

Bom dia. 
Ontem os registos foram os seguintes. 
Tmax. 17.1°c
Tmin. 15.4°c
HR. 100%/100%
Precip. 6.0 mm
Vento max. 31 Km/h S

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------

